# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Vault a shit



## Reznor (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

RIP Film Club


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone could download a movie and stream it


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Film Club lives on forever.

And also, fuck Paralax.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope the vengeful spirit of Enno's ghost haunts you, Para, for your heinous crimes. 

In case anyone wonders why I am speaking of Enno as if he's gone, I think we have all considered the sad yet realistic possibility that his crazy ex finally went too far on his tour of China.


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> RIP Film Club














Mirror Mirror    3/5

The totally over the top overacting by Roberts makes this somewhat enjoyable.
In general the cast seems to have fun with playing in what is otherwise a total waste of time. This has everything that should make a terrible movie but still it is kinda fun.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

"heinous"

fuck all y'all I don't see any of you trying to fix film club.  Bunch of fake ass fans FOH


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah bro, only Enno has the cheat codes to the Matrix.



Fuck the Matrix


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Mirror Mirror    3/5
> 
> The totally over the top overacting by Roberts makes this somewhat enjoyable.
> In general the cast seems to have fun with playing in what is otherwise a total waste of time. This has everything that should make a terrible movie but still it is kinda fun.


[YOUTUBE]E8-bMgDANEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Film Club thread is dead and locked, while the Movie 43 thread still lives on...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Fuck the Matrix


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective taking the mod route of shitposting about something but not actually offering any solutions or doing anything about it


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I hope the vengeful spirit of Enno's ghost haunts you, Para, for your heinous crimes.
> 
> In case anyone wonders why I am speaking of Enno as if he's gone, I think we have all considered the sad yet realistic possibility that his crazy ex finally went too far on his tour of China.



It was a pleasure knowing Enno all this time.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Change the thread name Para or remove the "Trolls Anonymous" part.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

New Film Club.

Starts RIGHT NOW.



Sticky this shit, Para. And don't unsticky the last one.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

as if i'm not just gonna merge threads


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> as if i'm not just gonna merge threads


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Detective taking the mod route of shitposting about something but not actually offering any solutions or doing anything about it



If you say so, Para-sensei

 



Han Solo said:


> It was a pleasure knowing Enno all this time.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 29, 2015)

Fucking rough in here today.


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Para you should channel that new found energy to do mod work and rename this thread.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Change it to Masterpiece Theatre


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

i'm reading

i don't feel like it


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

And put the theme of rating movies back in. To attract new people.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The Good, The Bad, And The Suspect Movie Rating Thread


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

The only person we attracted with the rate title that stayed was Titty


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> And put the theme of rating movies back in. To attract new people.



>this thread
>rate movies



What a dastardly lie we'd be giving to new people


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> What a dastardly lie we'd be giving to new people



If we build the lie, they will come


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

hey para

change the thread title to

"THIS DICK AIN'T FREE"


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> If we build the lie, they will come



Film club honestly had the potential to attract new people. It didn't do too well.


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> >this thread
> >rate movies
> 
> 
> ...



I rated one not 10 posts ago.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Para is the worst mod ever.

Lazy fuck.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Film club honestly had the potential to attract new people. It didn't do too well.



I will admit though, some of those it did attract were people of shady origins

Like that Narusaku827382 user.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> And put the theme of rating movies back in. To attract new people.


Slice is sick of our shit



Han Solo said:


> Film club honestly had the potential to attract new people. It didn't do too well.


*cough*Yasha*cough*


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> I rated one not 10 posts ago.



At one point the majority of posts were about rating/discussing movies. I'm not quite sure when it changed.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> I rated one not 10 posts ago.



Real talk Hans, I applaud your Winter Soldier post to this day.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> At one point the majority of posts were about rating/discussing movies. I'm not quite sure when it changed.



If I recall correctly, it was around the same time that the 1003 post limit per thread was implemented.

Back in 2010 I believe.

I think January of that particular year

Coincidentally the same year a certain user joined NF and this thread


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I will admit though, some of those it did attract were people of shady origins
> 
> Like that Narusaku827382 user.



I was never quite sure who that was. 



Stunna said:


> *cough*Yasha*cough*



He does do some creepy stuff...


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> He does do some creepy stuff...



Him scaring away that female mod during our airing of Spring Breakers was Oscar worthy for best horror nomination, though.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

I feel a presence in this thread. A spirit from beyond

Enno, is that you, old chum?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

Secret of the Kells

The animation is gorgeous and i like the world but it's so disjointed and directionless. The last act is all over the place. It just ends abruptly and doesn't really give us much answers. Would work much better as a series. 

B-


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Cordelia, always bullied ;[


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

That picture of that Paki isn't me. If anyone was wondering. 

Film Club will return. I'm working on it. I'm gonna make sure it returns in April.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> That picture of that Paki isn't me. If anyone was wondering.
> 
> Film Club will return. I'm working on it. I'm gonna make sure it returns in April.



Real talk,

I googled "young pakistani man arms crossed" and it was the first image in the gallery of images.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Ha! See? FC isn't dead 

#revokeparasmodstatus


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Detective, who is Jetstorm? Why is he modding in theater?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Ha! See? FC isn't dead
> 
> #revokeparasmodstatus



[YOUTUBE]SiXNUaSjXRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

nah b

shit stays closed until we actually got a date and shit

been hearing this club finna be back for nearly 4 months now


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

Para never even shows up for FC anyway.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Para, why are you letting Shitstorm mod in this section?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

Fuck u Para.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Detective, who is Jetstorm? Why is he modding in theater?



I don't see that username in the fraudulent Mods list down below, but I believe he is that user from the NBD.

Also, this section and the sports bar are still the last refuges of modless democratic cooperation between their respective users.

I don't acknowledge anything else


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Detective, who is Jetstorm? Why is he modding in theater?





Grape said:


> Para, why are you letting Shitstorm mod in this section?



jetstorm is a returned super mod

he's a good guy


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Look at how many people posted in the original thread


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para never even shows up for FC anyway.



This is what makes this shutdown of Film Club even worse

Para doesn't even about care it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> That picture of that Paki isn't me. If anyone was wondering.


Oh shit, thanks for clarifying; I was dying for confirmation.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Jetstorm is from baaaaaaack in the day

he's a great guy tho, i'm glad he came back


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Look at how many people posted in the original thread


2nd place.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Look at how many people posted in the original thread



Martial went HAM

Prime Rukia




.... 

....

........ CMX


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 2nd place.


>You're not even on the list


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Jetstorm is from baaaaaaack in the day
> 
> he's a great guy tho, i'm glad he came back




He just told me that he's going to keep deleting shit in the theater until a mod here tells him to stop.

So, please step up.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >You're not even on the list



I had less than 1000 posts on NF until 2010 or so, iirc


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >You're not even on the list


Chee was my last account.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

ok yeah sure


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

These lies


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I had less than 1000 posts on NF until 2010 or so, iirc



I wasn't talking to you!
And you had 1 post


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Luc, did you always have that username, last year was really the first time I noticed you.

And I used to post in the majority of sections here.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >You're not even on the list



Year 1 Stunna

Who betrayed Rukia's trust by posing as a rich entitled white kid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Chee was my last account.



>tfw Stunna catfishes you.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Chee was my last account.



wat

And yeah I remember Jetstorm from before, he's cool.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> That picture of that Paki isn't me. If anyone was wondering.



If anyone believed that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Luc, did you always have that username, last year was really the first time I noticed you.
> 
> And I used to post in the majority of sections here.



you didn't post in the majority of sections on nf tho, you basically post only in the theatre and the bh 

but yes, i've always had this username


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna would have been like 9 when he joined if he was Chee


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> If anyone believed that.



Especially since I purposely chose one with "stock images" written on it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

it was a bad running joke

you and Jena being siblings was better


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

that one was classic


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

I do remember Stunna saying he would still thirst after Jena even though she was his sister


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Especially since I purposely chose one with "stock images" written on it





I think Enno once posted a picture here actually?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I do remember Stunna saying he would still thirst after Jena even though she was his sister


why you lyin tho


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

I only had 5 posts in the original thread? 


Best thing that came out of the prime years was the Rukia / TetraVaal / Stunna picture


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd test the percussive value of Stunna's knees using assorted wrenches if it meant Chee would replace him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

no you wouldn't


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I think Enno once posted a picture here actually?



Yeah hold on, I'll try and search for it

EDIT: Found it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't buy it

if Eno was really that swole irl why would he still be scared of meeting Vault


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

i'm glad tetra is gone

he was one angry autist


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I still don't know why Vaulto left.



Me neither, and he refuses to talk about it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't know that Enno's real name was John Abraham


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't wait for Tetra's review of Fatherhood later this year, though.

:33


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I do remember Stunna saying he would still thirst after Jena even though she was his sister



After I meet with Stunna and I'm going to Minneapolis and marry his sister.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

tfw you thought you'd be handsomer than enno.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I didn't know that Enno's real name was John Abraham





Stunna got the joke


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

I miss angry Tetra

that shit was hilarious, my dude


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

tetra and huey teaming up was the best. both guys thriving off each others stupidity. now they can pass on their beta genes to the next generation.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Vault said he left because he got sick of the shitposting and basic ass taste that was exhibited

he ain't ever gonna back


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

also that's john abraham 

i remember him being in some erotic movie (what counts as erotic in india, anyway) back when i was a kid in india with bipasha basu (who's sexy as hell and, weirdly, dated cristiano ronaldo. worlds collide) and it caused a minor furore

and being a horny kid i was like "man i gotta see this...but how?"

then i came to england and got an internet connection, non-indian friends who weren't sheltered as fuck like me and thus knew what porn was, and then googled porn, and now here we are


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> After I meet Stunna and I'm going to Minneapolis and marry his sister.


my sister is a lesbian, so good luck


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> tetra and huey teaming up was the best. both guys thriving off each others stupidity. now they can pass on their beta genes to the next generation.


huey finna' go ham sammich on you for shit talkin' his kid


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> tetra and huey teaming up was the best. both guys thriving off each others stupidity. now they can pass on their beta genes to the next generation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah, this: )

>the film's title in english means "jizz"

holy fuck


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I miss angry Tetra
> 
> that shit was hilarious, my dude



Was it Elysium that finally finished him off, or did he leave before that? Like when he tried to get Jena's nudes, and then pretended he really didn't want to after getting rejected?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

> The film is essentially a remake of "Body Heat," which was, in turn, a looser rehash of Billy Wilder's well-known 1944 movie Double Indemnity, which was a version of James Cain's novel, Double Indemnity.



tfw bollywood has zero original ideas

i remember coming to england and finding out my favourite bollywood movie was a remake of a movie called "the whole nine yards"


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I think Enno once posted a picture here actually?



I remember him being an okay looking paki


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> tetra and huey teaming up was the best. both guys thriving off each others stupidity. now they can pass on their beta genes to the next generation.







Parallax said:


> Vault said he left because he got sick of the shitposting and basic ass taste that was exhibited
> 
> he ain't ever gonna back



It's a pretty good reason tbh, some of the autists have left already doe.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

remember when we all posted how fast our internet connections, and stunna's had like 1950s internet.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> tetra and huey teaming up was the best. both guys thriving off each others stupidity. now they can pass on their beta genes to the next generation.



This is the perfect time to talk about generation, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Was it Elysium that finally finished him off, or did he leave before that? Like when he tried to get Jena's nudes, and then pretended he really didn't want to after getting rejected?



Remember how he mentioned there was a mole amongst us? And everyone started throwing Rukia under the bus.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Was it Elysium that finally finished him off, or did he leave before that? Like when he tried to get Jena's nudes, and then pretended he really didn't want to after getting rejected?



         .

he was tired of everyone taking a blumpkin on his precious blomkamp


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> This is the perfect time to talk about generation, Detective.


shut the fuck up, bitch.



Detective said:


> Remember how he mentioned there was a mole amongst us? And everyone started throwing Rukia under the bus.


remember when we all got those anonymous PMs around the same time??


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Was it Elysium that finally finished him off, or did he leave before that? Like when he tried to get Jena's nudes, and then pretended he really didn't want to after getting rejected?



I think Elysium struck the finishing blow.



Lucaniel said:


> tfw bollywood has zero original ideas
> 
> i remember coming to england and finding out my favourite bollywood movie was a remake of a movie called "the whole nine yards"



Every Bollywood movie i ever saw was either a generic romantic comedy, insanely unrealistic action (like that guy power sliding a horse below a truck) or a remake of a Hollywood movie with added music scenes to make it run >3 hours.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw bollywood has zero original ideas
> 
> i remember coming to england and finding out my favourite bollywood movie was a remake of a movie called "the whole nine yards"



I refused to watch Bollywood movies, and so did all my cousins. 

I only watch Bollywood films that come highly recommended like 3 Idiots.



The World said:


> I remember him being an okay looking paki



I remember the same.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I still don't know why Vaulto left.



also yeah like para said, vault legit left because of the rampant shitposting and idiocy itt

although this was before super ignore was invented

he should come back and just use it like windshield wipers


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, this: )
> 
> >the film's title in english means "jizz"
> 
> holy fuck



Jim means body lol. The film is garbage but the soundtrack is goat.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Every Bollywood movie i ever saw was either a generic romantic comedy, insanely unrealistic action (like that guy power sliding a horse below a truck) or a remake of a Hollywood movie with added music scenes to make it run >3 hours.





Han Solo said:


> I refused to watch Bollywood movies, and so did all my cousins.
> 
> I only watch Bollywood films that come highly recommended like 3 Idiots.



yep

bollywood is complete trash


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remember how he mentioned there was a mole amongst us? And everyone started throwing Rukia under the bus.



If that was in any way true, it was 100% Rukia or Yasha. 



The World said:


> .
> 
> he was tired of everyone taking a blumpkin on his precious blomkamp



What a fucking pathetic reason to bitch out, I'm glad though.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also yeah like para said, vault legit left because of the rampant shitposting and idiocy itt
> 
> although this was before super ignore was invented
> 
> he should come back and just use it like windshield wipers



you forget the part where he was super mad his post count got wiped away and that this would turn into a convo with 0 post count


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Jim means body lol. The film is garbage but the soundtrack is goat.



i don't mean translated into english, i mean the word "jism" in english is slang for jizz. it's where the word "jizz" comes from


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> remember when we all got those anonymous PMs around the same time??



Good times, good times


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remember how he mentioned there was a mole amongst us? And everyone started throwing Rukia under the bus.


I remember that Stunna got Tetra banned once.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> you forget the part where he was super mad his post count got wiped away and that this would turn into a convo with 0 post count



oh...yeah...

i think i just erased that from my memory because it was kind of an autistic thing to get mad about


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

vault wasnt bluffing about the post count thing though, he really did never come back


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember that Stunna got Tetra banned once.


more lies smh



Violent By Design said:


> vault wasnt bluffing about the post count thing though, he really did never come back


oh shit--that _was _the reason why!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember that Stunna got Tetra banned once.



i got tetra banned once! i saw a post in which he was doing his usual autistic tantrum and he'd called someone a cunt, and this was during my "get banned every other week" phase, so i was like "tetra's an eyesore, and he just broke the rules...lemme make the mods work for _me_ for once"

so i reported him and he was banned like 30 minutes later

it was a good feeling, i can see why some people are bootlickers


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Vault said he left because he got sick of the shitposting and basic ass taste that was exhibited
> 
> he ain't ever gonna back



I couldn't take Vault with all that shit pictures he uses now


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

He must have been going insane here if post count was the last straw.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

tetra the tepid temper tantrum


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i got tetra banned once! i saw a post in which he was doing his usual autistic tantrum and he'd called someone a cunt, and this was during my "get banned every other week" phase, so i was like "tetra's an eyesore, and he just broke the rules...lemme make the mods work for _me_ for once"
> 
> so i reported him and he was banned like 30 minutes later
> 
> it was a good feeling, i can see why some people are bootlickers


snitch game on point


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

VBD also admitted that he enjoys reporting people.

Titty better watch out.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

I can confirm that VBD doesn't report posts 

but I know which of you do


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Vault hasn't come back because he backed himself into a corner when he said he wouldn't come back.  Dude is really stubborn.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

>go to the nf search to look up my previous interactions with tetra
>find this: 

the world's bounty is truly endless 

and yes that was an intentional warudo double entendre


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Preet love snitches, but now he's retired


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> VBD also admitted that he enjoys reporting people.
> 
> Titty better watch out.



Rukia                        .


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm not sure if I ever reported a post.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i got tetra banned once! i saw a post in which he was doing his usual autistic tantrum and he'd called someone a cunt, and this was during my "get banned every other week" phase, so i was like "tetra's an eyesore, and he just broke the rules...lemme make the mods work for _me_ for once"
> 
> so i reported him and he was banned like 30 minutes later
> 
> it was a good feeling, i can see why some people are bootlickers


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can confirm that VBD doesn't report posts
> 
> but I know which of you do



You snitch on snitches 

fuck you


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

also the latest brooklyn nine nine episode is one of the best it's ever done

it's hella awesome


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

> Not really. The world keeps spinning.
> 
> But if you watch the NBA regularly, you've lost any right to ridicule someone for liking 'Twilight', 'The Hunger Games' or any other lowest common denominator bullshit--because you're clearly just as stupid as they are. And that's an indisputable fact. That's something you'll have to live with. Basically being an idiot. But that should come naturally for anyone that watches this 'current' NBA.



what in the fuck was tetra smoking? 

was he inhaling fumes on a daily basis?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >go to the nf search to look up my previous interactions with tetra
> >find this:
> 
> the world's bounty is truly endless
> ...



Oh god, I forgot Tetra was so autistic he thought the NBA rigged game 6 of the 2013 finals for the Heat to win. When I asked him a simple question like if they made Kawaii miss two FT at the end, he bitched out pronto.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Preet love snitches, but now he's retired



you would know

you got me banned for 4 months


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> what in the fuck was tetra smoking?
> 
> was he inhaling fumes on a daily basis?



According to him, the NBA and wresting are just as staged as each other.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> what in the fuck was tetra smoking?
> 
> was he inhaling fumes on a daily basis?



no, warudo, it was just...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> you would know
> 
> you got me banned for 4 months


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

If you all really wanna know

Rukia reports the most posts


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember that Stunna got Tetra banned once.



Dude, remember Jena's rebuttal to Tetra after he was salty about her denying him nudes?



			
				Jena said:
			
		

> at least I don't look like Keanu Reeves' stuntdouble after a take gone wrong.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

he keeps posting pics of himself in the woods

I assume tetra fell out of a tree and hit his head for maximum aut ism output

or maybe he was mauled by a bear and that never left him right again


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Tetra's nba rants were the best. him saying things that were clearly false like the 8th seed never getting out the first round was jokes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> you would know
> 
> you got me banned for 4 months



oh shit


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

also yeah, it was masterrace that snitched on Warudo


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> If you all really wanna know
> 
> Rukia reports the most posts


fucking called it


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> you would know
> 
> you got me banned for 4 months



What for? 



Detective said:


> Dude, remember Jena's rebuttal to Tetra after he was salty about her denying him nudes?



Hahahaha, I remember that one. That might have actually been when he left


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> If you all really wanna know
> 
> Rukia reports the most posts



i am jack's complete lack of surprise


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Who was it that hired Tetra to get nudes of Jena?  Was that Yasha?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> If you all really wanna know
> 
> Rukia reports the most posts



This total betrayal of Rukia's privacy by Para


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

for my lesbian porn suicide

except I wasn't expecting to die and deleted all my posts after a minute to hide my trail


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> for my lesbian porn suicide
> 
> except I wasn't expecting to die and deleted all my posts after a minute to hide my trail



I remember that Saturday afternoon


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

>These lies about me reporting Warudo


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Hahahaha, I remember that one. That might have actually been when he left



the complete rejection 

I bet he was honestly thinking he could be Jena's friend and then some


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who was it that hired Tetra to get nudes of Jena?  Was that Yasha?



The denial still ongoing.





The World said:


> for my lesbian porn suicide
> 
> except I wasn't expecting to die and deleted all my posts after a minute to hide my trail



What a shitty thing to report.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who was it that hired Tetra to get nudes of Jena?  Was that Yasha?


that was the "mole"


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >These lies about me reporting Warudo


shut the fuck up!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought calling him Mastersnitch was you guys just joking around.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought calling him Mastersnitch was you guys just joking around.



how naive

masterrace is genuinely a shit


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

These last few pages have given me false hope that the KT's prime days may come back


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

I have image disabled now, so post all the porn you want.


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

The Warudo suicide afternoon.
I was so glad i wasn't at work and browsing here.


Don't think i ever reported a non-not post.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shut the fuck up!!



ooooo kill 'em!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Warudo was banned for a long time after that report.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

I can easily see Rukia being the mole for shits and giggles and Yasha because well...

This needs to be resolved.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >These lies about me reporting Warudo





Masterrace said:


> I have image disabled now, so post all the porn you want.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Yasha always made sense because Tetra said that the person that hired him was creepy.

And I think Huey was in on it some how.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

i have to ask

when you people refer to "the mole"

the mole in what? what conspiracy, what secret enterprise are you all involved in which creates the possibility of a mole?


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have to ask
> 
> when you people refer to "the mole"
> 
> the mole in what? what conspiracy, what secret enterprise are you all involved in which creates the possibility of a mole?



I think it was for the Jena nudes

see this is why we lost cordy


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Jove was in this thread like 5 seconds after Warudo posted.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

warudo, i refuse to believe everyone was teaming up to get jena's nudes

well, i refuse to believe stunna, slice, or para would be a part of that, at least


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't report him, Preet popped it to rate a movie coincidentally.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

We lost Cordelia because she attended a film club and Yasha acted like Yasha.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have to ask
> 
> when you people refer to "the mole"
> 
> the mole in what? what conspiracy, what secret enterprise are you all involved in which creates the possibility of a mole?



The enterprise of this thread? 

Maybe it's not the best word to use, but if someone really was egging Tetra on (and given what he is like it's not exactly unbelievable) then it is a betrayal of the thread. 

The judas perhaps?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have to ask
> 
> when you people refer to "the mole"
> 
> the mole in what? what conspiracy, what secret enterprise are you all involved in which creates the possibility of a mole?



illuminati **


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 30 (11 members and 19 guests)



19 guests who could be the mole.

Seriously though, WTF, who is lurking?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

Remember the time Tetra didn't know what Socialism was.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> illuminati **



On that, I never saw it myself but can anyone confirm that Tetra actually bought into the Obama is a Kenyan conspiracy?

Some people in this thread mentioned it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The enterprise of this thread?
> 
> Maybe it's not the best word to use, but if someone really was egging Tetra on (and given what he is like it's not exactly unbelievable) then it is a betrayal of the thread.
> 
> The judas perhaps?



what enterprise? 

to rate movies? talk about whatever comes to mind? the hell? 

egging him on to do what? get jena's nudes?

@_@


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought it was obvious. Didn't mastersnitch admit to it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 36 (13 members and 23 guests)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo, i refuse to believe everyone was teaming up to get jena's nudes
> 
> well, i refuse to believe stunna, slice, or para would be a part of that, at least



I am a gentlemen

And nudes don't do much for me anymore, besides indulging my curiosity.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Vaulto, I know you're lurking

Come back, mate

Posts aren't everything


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what enterprise?
> 
> to rate movies? talk about whatever comes to mind? the hell?
> 
> @_@


not an enterprise


a nakama


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2015)

You bitches do need to watch more films though. Sama is carrying this thread on his back.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I thought it was obvious. Didn't mastersnitch admit to it.



I took one for the team and took the burn


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> 19 guests who could be the mole.
> 
> Seriously though, WTF, who is lurking?



37 people now

a return to form?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what enterprise?
> 
> to rate movies? talk about whatever comes to mind? the hell?



Did you miss where I agreed that mole isn't the correct terminology. 



Lucaniel said:


> egging him on to do what? get jena's nudes?
> 
> @_@



Yes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> On that, I never saw it myself but can anyone confirm that Tetra actually bought into the Obama is a Kenyan conspiracy?
> 
> Some people in this thread mentioned it.


This is true.



Ennoea said:


> Remember the time Tetra didn't know what Socialism was.



We can blame the American education system for that one.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Sama is always watching, waiting, planning


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

mastersnitch bitchmade af

not even gonna own up to it smdh


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> 37 people now
> 
> a return to form?



People are probably looking to see some movie reviews and analysis.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that I reported Warudo the day I ignored him for spamming Asian girls "dancing".

Even in quotations, I'm being very liberal with the word "dancing".


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> We can blame the American education system for that one.



You should make this post into an emote, it has so many uses.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> You bitches do need to watch more films though. Sama is carrying this thread on his back.



sama does the good movies martial does the bad movies and taleran rates the weird movies 

Jena rates the weird and bad movies 


I rate a movie every now and then 

usually watch whatever sama recommends


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what enterprise?
> 
> to rate movies? talk about whatever comes to mind? the hell?
> 
> ...


Tetra did a 180 and was really nice to Jena; for a few weeks any way.  And Tetra admitted over a year later that this occurred because he was trying to get her nudes.  And that someone in the thread had hired him to do so.

It was believable because it was odd that he had been nice to her out of the blue like that.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> This is true.



Jesus christ, he's even more fucked in the head than I thought.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I took one for the team and took the burn



Fuck you Mastersnitch, we were bonding and now you set us back?


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> mastersnitch bitchmade af
> 
> not even gonna own up to it smdh



I'd own up to it if I did it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Did you miss where I agreed that mole isn't the correct terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.



oh i thought you meant "enterprise" was maybe not the right word to use


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> usually watch whatever sama recommends



I also do the same, his FC selections were my most anticipated.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm pretty sure that I reported Warudo the day I ignored him for spamming Asian girls "dancing".
> 
> Even in quotations, I'm being very liberal with the word "dancing".



Koreans > white master race in dancing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Qu7t4Mb4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

man, what a great thread


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Tetra Seppuku'd himself in that cafe thread, doe.

Walked in like Neo in the Matrix in the lobby


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tetra did a 180 and was really nice to Jena; for a few weeks any way.  And Tetra admitted over a year later that this occurred because he was trying to get her nudes.  And that someone in the thread had hired him to do so.
> 
> It was believable because it was odd that he had been nice to her out of the blue like that.


oh so by "the mole" you actually don't mean any kind of mole at all, you just mean a guy who was tryna get jena's nudes, probably either yasha or you

aight


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

mastersnitch is the reason vault left 

you can blame a brother down on massa


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Wait, someone hired Tetra to get Jena's nudes? 

That's kind of like talking Stephen Hawking into joining a vertical jump competition


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'd own up to it if I did it


right, sure



Lucaniel said:


> oh so by "the mole" you actually don't mean any kind of mole at all, you just mean a guy who was tryna get jena's nudes, probably either yasha or you
> 
> aight


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> Koreans > white master race in dancing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Qu7t4Mb4I[/YOUTUBE]



Red Bull sponsor an insane amount of stuff.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Tetra Seppuku'd himself in that cafe thread, doe.
> 
> Walked in like Neo in the Matrix in the lobby




Good times


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

it gives you wings

and then liver cancer


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> it gives you wings
> 
> and then liver cancer



Energy drinks died a long time ago to me. They always just make me feel crap, and it's not like they have more of an effect on me than coffee tbh.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> it gives you wings
> 
> and then liver cancer



Speaking of drinking beverages, I remember back in the day, when people used to talk about Mountain Dew killing sperm


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> mastersnitch is the reason vault left
> 
> you can blame a brother down on massa



More lies


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

it was either yasha, rukia



























or you?



whodunit indeed 

any person that would love to egg someone on to do some suspect shit is suspect


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape.  Come clean.  You have used a lot of dupe accounts in this thread; haven't you?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  Come clean.  You have used a lot of dupe accounts in this thread; haven't you?



Pretty sure he was that Sunny Delight user


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape is Rica

I'm tell you


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia, please.

If anyone had the repertoire with Tetra that would be required to get him to actually attempt Jena nudes, it's most definitely you.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

How do we know that Grape is Grape Krush?  Maybe the original Grape never came back?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Pretty sure he was that Sunny Delight user




My only dupe was Raisin.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> it was either yasha, rukia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying I'm...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Energy drinks died a long time ago to me. They always just make me feel crap, and it's not like they have more of an effect on me than coffee tbh.



Energy drinks honestly have little effect on me.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> How do we know that Grape is Grape Krush?  Maybe the original Grape never came back?


actually, this is a legit possibility


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

rica called for the genocide of all people with aut ism. does this mean that he wanted to kill tetra as well?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> How do we know that Grape is Grape Krush?  Maybe the original Grape never came back?




Hmm, you're right. Many people lust after my position in the pecking order.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Energy drinks honestly have little effect on me.



I take it that also applies to any kind of caffeine? It doesn't effect me too much, but I do notice it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Grape is Rica
> 
> I'm tell you



Still snitching


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I thought criminal and politician meant the same in that fucking backwards country



Shut your whore mouth, Italy is an amazing country.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Warudo is another guy I suspect might have used a lot of dupes.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> actually, this is a legit possibility




You'll notice that the password to this account has changed since he gave it to you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Shut your whore mouth, Italy is an amazing country.



for people confused by this post: the age of consent in italy is 14


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> actually, this is a legit possibility



Then who have we been speaking with all this time!?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I thought criminal and politician meant the same in that fucking backwards country



Tbh, it really does seem concentrated in the south, I don't remember any of these busts being related to people in northern Italy.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> rica called for the genocide of all people with aut ism. does this mean that he wanted to kill tetra as well?



rica ironically calling for his own destruction

the auteeesm was stronk indeed


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> You'll notice that the password to this account has changed since he gave it to you.


shit, I actually forgot about that lol


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> for people confused by this post: the age of consent in italy is 14



                          .


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Italians are some sketchy, dirty-ass having, pasta-loving Mexicans.

Fuck that country.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it that time of year again?


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

The whole 'get Jena nudes thing' initially confused me. Because for a while i wasn't really sure if she even was female.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> rica called for the genocide of all people with aut ism. does this mean that he wanted to kill tetra as well?



Probably. 



Lucaniel said:


> for people confused by this post: the age of consent in italy is 14



Isn't it like 13 in Spain or something...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I take it that also applies to any kind of caffeine? It doesn't effect me too much, but I do notice it.



Yeah, though i'm not much of a coffee drinker.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Is it that time of year again?



9?

What the actual fuck?

21 is also pretty strange...


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Is it that time of year again?



It was me that originally posted that. I was doing research on where I should go in my prime years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it like 13 in Spain or something...



http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/04/spain-raises-age-of-consent


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

SMH Middle East

SMFH


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> SMH Middle East
> 
> SMFH



Your people Detective...

You too Han & Enno


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, though i'm not much of a coffee drinker.




I haven't had any caffeine in five days.
No alcohol in a month.

Next is cigarettes.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Your people Detective...
> 
> You too Han & Enno



Dis sunuvabitch


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Is it that time of year again?



wasn't massasnitch the first one to post this info? 

he went HAM into that research


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/04/spain-raises-age-of-consent



It's good that this happened, but it took long enough though. It can't be that hard to update blatantly out of date laws that still effect people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

The ones with no data are the ones that are most worrisome


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> 21 is also pretty strange...



as if people in madagascar didnt have it rough enough


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> wasn't massasnitch the first one to post this info?
> 
> he went HAM into that research



He posted it to try and build up his thread street cred again after I outted him via his vocaroo postings, as Masterblackness


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> as if people in madagascar didnt have it rough enough



I wonder how much those movies did for their tourism market?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I wonder how much those movies did for their tourism market?



White people saw those movies and white people are scared of any thing African. I doubt it did much for them.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> He posted it to try and build up his thread street cred again after I outted him via his vocaroo postings, as Masterblackness



Those two have nothing to do with each other

"masterpedo" and "masterrace" 

aren't the same


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> I haven't had any caffeine in five days.
> No alcohol in a month.
> 
> Next is cigarettes.



Sounds like you're on your way to a healthier lifestyle...


Now cut your fucking hair


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It can't be that hard to update blatantly out of date laws that still effect people.



schools still hold segregated proms 

same principle in action


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Is it that time of year again?



The South OP


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> White people saw those movies and white people are scared of any thing African. I doubt it did much for them.



Isn't it sad how sometimes rumours and heresay become fact eventually?

I wonder if this is how Choco feels about his genetically inferior penis?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> The South OP



Those bastards trying to rise again for all the wrong reasons


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> The South OP



mexico need some anti-spiral in their life

9? really para

ur people need help


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Michigan State going to the final four.  Glory hog Magic Johnson knows where all the cameras are of course.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> schools still hold segregated proms
> 
> same principle in action



Yeah, that's also some fucked up shit. :/


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Those two have nothing to do with each other
> 
> "masterpedo" and "masterrace"
> 
> aren't the same



mastermole


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah, that's also some fucked up shit. :/



No it's not


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone remember when Grape used to get drunk and post his phone number and address on here?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> No it's not


what would you do if, hypothetically, you had a white daughter and she brought home a black guy


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Anyone remember when Grape used to get drunk and post his phone number and address on here?



I think I missed this.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Put her up for adoption, Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what would you do if, hypothetically, you had a white daughter and she brought home a black guy



I believe the correct term for his daughter would be mulatto, Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> mastermole



Don't really get why stunna and masterrace try to act white on the net.

Everyone knows if you want special attention acting female is the way to go.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Anyone remember when Grape used to get drunk and post his phone number and address on here?



I do. 

Talking about alcohol and stuff and the convo took a strange turn a few pages later.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I believe the correct term for his daughter would be mulatto, Stunna



Actually this term is outdated now


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Everyone knows if you want special attention acting female is the way to go.



You've seen and experienced some shit, haven't you, Gesy?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Was waiting for this gif.

Stunna 2 for 2 on my references today 

Dat Synergy


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

It's redbone now, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Actually this term is outdated now



That's like saying no one says you're a Chicano anymore, doe


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

I was also waiting for that gif.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Actually this term is outdated now



and mildly offensive to boot


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually called up Grape one time and talked to him 

who knew he and I would come to despise each other so much


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and mildly offensive to boot



sigh 

here we go again

it's not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> You've seen and experienced some shit, haven't you, Gesy?



hell yeah, if you been into the bathhouse you would how quickly things change.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> I actually called up Grape one time and talked to him
> 
> who knew he and I would come to despise each other so much



Wait that was his real phone number? 

What did you talk about?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> sigh
> 
> here we go again
> 
> it's not


ayy lmao shut the hell up


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

I was tempted to call him back then.
But i didn't want to pay for an intercontinental call.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> sigh
> 
> here we go again
> 
> it's not



masterrace when you contradict me, is it because you want to broadcast your disagreement cos that's cool, or is it because you think i care in the slightest about what you have to say


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Wait that was his real phone number?
> 
> What did you talk about?



don't remember 

just remember we were kind of chummy


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

grape used to be nice to me too


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> don't remember
> 
> just remember we were kind of chummy


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> don't remember
> 
> just remember we were kind of chummy



Shit talking NF members to gain a sense of camaraderie perhaps?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember the phone call in question.

Grape: Hello?
Warudo: Hey
Grape: Sup?
Warudo: Nothing much.

*awkward silence*

Warudo: Well I gotta go
Grape: Ya


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace is blacker than that spacetime anomaly in Interstellar


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

I've actually skype called Warudo one time, now that I think on it

come back to skype


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said you hardly show up on Skype anymore though, Juan


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

yea, it'd be good times on Skype, Warudo


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like you're on your way to a healthier lifestyle...
> 
> 
> Now cut your fucking hair




Yeah, cutting it next month and donating it.

Some lucky little kid with cancer get's to rock my hair. Swag.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah, cutting it next month and donating it.
> 
> Some lucky little kid with cancer get's to rock my hair. Swag.



Fuck yeah

That's awesome man. I'm proud of you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Didn't masterrace originally say he was an asian kid who went to a predominately black school?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Since we're all talking about days of future's past, does anyone remember MajorThor?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah, cutting it next month and donating it.
> 
> Some lucky little kid with cancer get's to rock my hair. Swag.



do you mean he already had it 

or did coming into prolonged contact with a part of you give him cancer


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I've actually skype called Warudo one time, now that I think on it
> 
> come back to skype



I will


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't masterrace originally say he was an asian kid who went to a predominately black school?



Aren't your mixing this origin story with Warudo, who's forever fighting a battle between his Dark side and his Shaolin side, as a Blackinese man from Jamaica, Queens?


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you mean he already had it
> 
> or did coming into prolonged contact with a part of you give him cancer



ayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't masterrace originally say he was an asian kid who went to a predominately black school?



He's said a lot of shit, but he's definitely black as the night. 



Detective said:


> Since we're all talking about days of future's past, does anyone remember MajorThor?



I do, don't remember much about him though...


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't masterrace originally say he was an asian kid who went to a predominately black school?



I've said a lot of things

Only Stunna have the power to confirm when we meet


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Aren't your mixing this origin story with Warudo, who's forever fighting a battle between his Dark side and his Shaolin side, as a Blackinese man from Jamaica, Queens?



not every black person is 50 cent 

I didn't go to a predominately black school

I just live in a community of black folk 

and I'm from BK


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Why would stunna want to meet you when you're shady as fuck?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Since we're all talking about days of future's past, does anyone remember MajorThor?



I vaguely remember him being rather annoying, and spaming the thread with dumb things.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Man, I still remember looking at that suspect Mr. Fantastic meets Fat Albert Fury picture, and thinking Stunna was Mr. Fantastic, before he revealed otherwise.

Greatest deception since "I can't believe it's not butter" margarine


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why would stunna want to meet you when you're this shady?



he means when he attempts to rape stunna


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I've actually skype called Warudo one time, now that I think on it
> 
> come back to skype





Stunna said:


> yea, it'd be good times on Skype, Warudo



Fucking Skype.
I wont connect from my phone any more since i cannot change my status and it always says "available" even when i turn it off and just says i am online 24/7.
Made people call me in the middle of the night because timezones. Or when i am away. And my data plan is shit cant risk random call eating it all up.



Detective said:


> Rukia said you hardly show up on Skype anymore though, Juan



The classic Rukia / Para Skype calls. What happened to them?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2015)

Are you guys baiting Vault back?


You need white women for that and Jena doesn't count


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> I actually called up Grape one time and talked to him
> 
> who knew he and I would come to despise each other so much



I don't despise you whatsoever. I just find you spamming gif's 24/7annoying as fuck.

You're off ignore for a trial basis.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Are you guys baiting Vault back?
> 
> 
> You need white women for that and Jena doesn't count



Man, Vaulto took a huge hit during that squirting thread a while back. Stunna told him otherwise, but he didn't believe it until that girl betrayed his trust.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> do you mean he already had it
> 
> or did coming into prolonged contact with a part of you give him cancer




That... doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, Vaulto took a huge hit during that squirting thread a while back. Stunna told him otherwise, but he didn't believe it until that girl betrayed his trust.





That fucking thread


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

>define 24/7


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

>New thread
>10~ gif spam posts by Warudo

I remember the incident well, because I found it especially annoying.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

wait how could stunna tell him anything? 

that would imply experience


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> That fucking thread



I feel that every time I make a unique thread in the Cafe, I am saving it, but then 99998293892838 other people make stupid threads to balance the status quo.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, Vaulto took a huge hit during that squirting thread a while back. Stunna told him otherwise, but he didn't believe it until that girl betrayed his trust.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

What squirting thread? o.O


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> wait how could stunna tell him anything?
> 
> that would imply experience



Or a preference for a certain type of visual pasttime


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> >New thread
> >10~ gif spam posts by Warudo



you must have the attention span of a microbe if that's 24/7


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm still convinced watersports is not piss 

it doesn't smell like piss


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Vault was going HAM on black people reaction imgs tbh, it was getting a bit out of hand.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Vault was going HAM on black people reaction imgs tbh, it was getting a bit out of hand.



He needs to cut that shit out if he comes back


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> What squirting thread? o.O





The convo carried on to my other thread, months later


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Vault was going HAM on black people reaction imgs tbh, it was getting a bit out of hand.



I've grown to like them 

some of them had me laughing out loud


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> I've grown to like them
> 
> some of them had me laughing out loud



Speaking of which, I am legit looking into the possibilities of adding a Stunna emote, and a Vaulto one.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> I've grown to like them
> 
> some of them had me laughing out loud



A lot of them made me laugh, but there were just too many. 

The gglife jumping off a balcony gif is brilliant.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> The convo carried on to my other thread, months later



Detective self-centered as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

A Stunna emote?  How about a shruken down version of his Nick Fury cosplay?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm still convinced watersports is not piss
> 
> it doesn't smell like piss



From what I heard, it has traces of piss.

Semen has traces of blood, but no one complains about that.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> A lot of them made me laugh, but there were just too many.
> 
> The gglife jumping off a balcony gif is brilliant.



tfw 50% of the emotes are mine



GGlife was more popular than I thought though


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgWgEoaAYDY#t=29[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A Stunna emote?  How about a shruken down version of his Nick Fury cosplay?



I had considered that, but no one aside from us would get the connection unless I blatantly called the emote 1stunna


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

I considered this one for Yasha, doe


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Sh7-JjGNgq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna would need to be the Koolaid man running into a wall, but not breaking through.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

> That's how a bitch get her eye swole up, ya know!



mysides.jpeg


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> From what I heard, it has traces of piss.
> 
> Semen has traces of blood, but no one complains about that.



semen has blood? 

I never knew that


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> semen has blood?
> 
> I never knew that



You didn't?

Public education OP


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, Vaulto took a huge hit during that squirting thread a while back. Stunna told him otherwise, but he didn't believe it until that girl betrayed his trust.



That thread was epic.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You didn't?
> 
> Public education OP



California drought OP


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You didn't?
> 
> Public education OP



para do you know all the chemicals comprised in your saliva? no?

para's public education on deck of the titanic


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Education won't do you any good if you're dead Para


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Para's arrogance will be the death of him


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Next Para is gonna post a pic of El Nino from 6 years ago, to prove the record breaking drought is a myth


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Nick Fury-Stunna emote 1Stunna has my seal of approval


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

I ain't even tripping


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Para in a year:


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Para sounding like a science denier 

friend probably has no vaccinations.

Also, shouldn't you be lacing up some boots to go protest that Scientology documentary, Para?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nick Fury-Stunna emote 1Stunna has my seal of approval



I lost the original pic, doe


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

it ain't like  u Arizona or Kansas which are completely fucked


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I really want to know which nutjob decided that water intensive farming is toally sensible is a fucking desert.



Restaurants in California are no longer allowed to provide water with people's meals unless they specifically ask for it

And hotels are not to wash/dry clean towels and sheets on a consistent basis anymore, if they can help it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I will miss Para when he is dead.  He was fun to banter with.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia with that shade


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will miss Para when he is dead.  He was fun to banter with.



I will miss his flip flops

He won't be able to roll over his opinion in the grave


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Restaurants in California are no longer allowed to provide water with people's meals unless they specifically ask for it
> 
> And hotels are not to wash/dry clean towels and sheets on a consistent basis anymore, if they can help it



They're still flushing clean water down the toilet


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Para bout to be the slum dog dollaraire.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I really want to know which nutjob decided that water intensive farming is totally sensible is a fucking desert.





> Farm workers would likely suffer further if conditions persist. The shortage of potable water has been so severe that California is now investing in long-term solutions, such as desalination plants. A facility that is expected to be the largest in the Western hemisphere is currently under construction in Southern California, and another desalination facility is under consideration in Orange County.



the more you know


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Restaurants in California are no longer allowed to provide water with people's meals unless they specifically ask for it
> 
> And hotels are not to wash/dry clean towels and sheets on a consistent basis anymore, if they can help it



This will stop being funny once crop prices spike like a friend doe.

Which is I guess why Para doesn't care, because why would the US let that happen.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

para will try to move to Seattle when the drought gets tattooine desert level bad

then move back cause it's too cold for his chicano skin


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

California not having water brings down the whole country 

The US can't afford us to go dry


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Restaurants in California are no longer allowed to provide water with people's meals unless they specifically ask for it
> 
> And hotels are not to wash/dry clean towels and sheets on a consistent basis anymore, if they can help it



lets hope yasha never visits cali then 

the amount of STD's he will contract


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> tetra and huey teaming up was the best. both guys thriving off each others stupidity. now they can pass on their beta genes to the next generation.



Man, you're going to feisty when you hit puberty.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> lets hope yasha never visits cali then
> 
> the amount of STD's he will contract



Warudo, were you around when Yasha was giving his epic play by play commentary of how shitty LA was?


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Man, you're going to feisty when you hit puberty.



isn't VBD older than you?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

I found a bunch of my Nick Fury pics, D.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> the more you know



It's going to cost a hell of a lot of money doe.

Are the Cali taxpayers picking up the bill, or will you be contributing Warudo?


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I found a bunch of my Nick Fury pics, D.



Link or PM me, bro

I will redownload my PS portable, and go to work on it


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

wtf is PS portable? Photoshop portable? What in the fuck


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> wtf is PS portable? Photoshop portable? What in the fuck



Yeah. No need for installation, it's a self contained application. Real handy if you have a USB drive available.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I feel bad for anyone though that has their fate tied to the United States.  A collapse is inevitable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> wtf is PS portable? Photoshop portable? What in the fuck



Yeah I had it on a flash drive, it's very convenient.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I feel bad for anyone though that has their fate tied to the United States.  A collapse is inevitable.



For real.

Did you hear that story last week about the oldest toy shop in San Fran closing it's downs because the owner increased the rent to 40, 000 k a month?

And a shack basically going for 2 million, even though none of the water, utilities or foundation is usable anymore?

Meanwhile, there is a HIV outbreak in Indy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I feel bad for anyone though that has their fate tied to the United States.  A collapse is inevitable.



That's what they always said...i'm still waiting


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It's going to cost a hell of a lot of money doe.
> 
> Are the Cali taxpayers picking up the bill, or will you be contributing Warudo?



i'm broke as fuck, half black man living in expensive ny

this city is already sucking me dry

hell naw


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I feel bad for anyone though that has their fate tied to the United States.  A collapse is inevitable.




P much.

Just counting the days until new government


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

People are always waiting for the inevitable collapse


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2015)

The World said:


> isn't VBD older than you?



You are as old as you feel.

And in his mom basement VBD is probably 11 going on 12.

Imagine that Stunna moved out before he did.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

For real though, I feel America will have a rebellion on their hands if things keep going in the direction they are.

It's just a matter of time

The people will reach a boiling point


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I would prefer for the United States to remain viable till the 22nd century.  But I am as prepared as possible if that doesn't work out.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't say I wasn't broke


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2015)

He doesn't know how to drive


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't believe Ennoea likes this James Corden clown.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

What kind of car do you have Stunna?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

It'll be a sad day for me when I can no longer be friends with Rukia, because he will inevitably fight for the wrong side of history.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe Ennoea likes this James Corden clown.



He only got that gig because he found the Golden Ticket, dude


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What kind of car do you have Stunna?



Are you slow?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2015)

If a rebellion ever happen I'm glad Stunna won't make it through.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> It'll be a sad day for me when I can no longer be friends with Rukia, because he will inevitably fight for the wrong side of history.


I won't fight for anything.  That's the point.  All of the problems in the US and in the world... are not my problems.  They are problems for a future generation.  I am looking for an easy life.  A comfortable life.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> If a rebellion ever happen I'm glad Stunna won't make it through.



To be honest, I hope he will have migrated to Toronto by that point. Stunna needs to leave that state behind, it's hindering him.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I hope he will have migrated to Toronto by that point. Stunna needs to leave that state behind, it's hindering him.



How many people do you think can fit into Toronto D?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

There's going to be a moment in the new revolution when Rukia's leading a team of men on a rescue mission to save some white collar kid. Something will stir up a giant argument within his ranks, and that's when Rukia will look off into the distance and say those words..

"What's the pool up to now? The pool for what I do.. what's it up to?

$25,000?

I was...a.... troll. I was a troll on the internet.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> How many people do you think can fit into Toronto D?



I was just thinking of Stunna specifically in this case, but your post still made me lol mate


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective.  I decided I would rather live in Vancouver dude.  You guys get too much snow.

Maybe I could get like a summer condo in Toronto?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd live in Vancouver. It's fucking gorgeous there.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I decided I would rather live in Vancouver dude.  You guys get too much snow.
> 
> Maybe I could get like a summer condo in Toronto?



To be honest man, Vancouver is nice for it's weather(but it rains a fucking a lot) but so damn expensive. Toronto has a lot more going on too


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Also every driver in Vancouver is basically a Canadian version of Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I hate Houston man.  My grandparents used to live there.  My aunt, uncle, and cousins.  My sister and her husband live there now.  I always dread going to that city.  And like the parts of the city I used to go to are now dangerous and undesirable.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

BC is much more gorgeous than Ontario tho


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I was just thinking of Stunna specifically in this case, but your post still made me lol mate



But you've recommended so many people to go to Tornoto before.

What would happen in they all just turned up en masse?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

>people wanting to willingly go to Canada

that's cute Han


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> But you've recommended so many people to go to Tornoto before.
> 
> What would happen in they all just turned up en masse?



We have 80, 000 condos going up in the downtown core so far currently, with plans for more in the future while the Skyline upgrade continues

The city actually has the most room for expansion in North America


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I won't fight for anything.  That's the point.  All of the problems in the US and in the world... are not my problems.  They are problems for a future generation.  I am looking for an easy life.  A comfortable life.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> But you've recommended so many people to go to Tornoto before.
> 
> What would happen in they all just turned up en masse?



He almost got me 

But I'm shooting for Minneapolis atm


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I was interested in buying a condo in the Shangri La.  But I am still too young and too in the middle of my career.  So I decided to pass on the idea for now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm American broke tho
> 
> everyone knows murica is the best place to be broke in



no it's not

the best place to be broke in is somewhere that the tax burden falls disproportionately on higher brackets and you also have low (or no) university tuition fees and universal healthcare


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> BC is much more gorgeous than Ontario tho



This is true, but we're talking about Toronto Vs Van City



Parallax said:


> >people wanting to willingly go to Canada
> 
> that's cure Han



Para talking shit when we currently have 3 of the best cities to live in(including the No 1 spot), according to latest world census for 2015, and have had them in the Top 10 for the last 10 years+

But then again, we come back to the ever popular point of you having no worldly experiences to back your comments


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >people wanting to willingly go to Canada
> 
> that's cure Han



I'd go to Canada before the US. 



Detective said:


> We have 80, 000 condos going up in the downtown core so far currently, with plans for more in the future while the Skyline upgrade continues
> 
> The city actually has the most room for expansion in North America



No matter the situation, you are always repping Toronto. 

For real mate, is that your job?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia we know you aint rich shut the hell up


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no it's not
> 
> the best place to be broke in is somewhere that the tax burden falls disproportionately on higher brackets and you also have low (or no) university tuition fees and universal healthcare



Scandinavia


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Scandinavia



yep

england is also good 

universities shit all over scandinavia's

not as socialist tho


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I have admitted as much.  I'm comfortable, not rich.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was interested in buying a condo in the Shangri La.  But I am still too young and too in the middle of my career.  So I decided to pass on the idea for now.





Parallax said:


> Rukia we know you aint rich shut the hell up


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was interested in buying a condo in the Shangri La.  But I am still too young and too in the middle of my career.  So I decided to pass on the idea for now.



That's a shitload of money you saved dude. Good looking out 



Han Solo said:


> No matter the situation, you are always repping Toronto.
> 
> For real mate, is that your job?


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yep
> 
> england is also good
> 
> ...



I'm pretty happy here. But its always impressive to see what they do up there to give the citizens a great life / education.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yep
> 
> england is also good
> 
> ...



Scotland/Wales are arguably better than England due to uni costs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Scotland/Wales are arguably better than England due to uni costs.



scotland yes

wales - the unis can't compare


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Chester.  It would be near the top of my list if I decided to retire out of country.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Wut's that Luc?

I can't hear over all this welfare money



Bouta claim some more kids, thanks Obama!


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rukia we know you aint rich shut the hell up



He can still be living comfortably as well above average but not 1% level, to afford the Shangri La, though

Rukia is the type to invest wisely, at least that's my impression from our previous convos on future retirement


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

also fuck the tories and fuck the lib dems


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I like Chester.  It would be near the top of my list if I decided to retire out of country.



I think New Zealand may be near the top of my out of country retirement options

Such a beautiful and spacious place


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also fuck the tories and fuck the lib dems



mfw I got in the year before the rise:



mfw I looked at my debt anyway:


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> He can still be living comfortably as well above average but not 1% level, to afford the Shangri La, though
> 
> Rukia is the type to invest wisely, at least that's my impression from our previous convos on future retirement



The Order: 1886 was really wise


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective.  Things have been rough in 2015.  Too much of my portfolio focuses on the energy sector.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> I think New Zealand may be near the top of my out of country retirement options
> 
> Such a beautiful and spacious place


We can't immigrate to some of these countries.  Not without an intent to work; usually the job has to be lined up in advance.  I'm not going to work during my retirement.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> He can still be living comfortably as well above average but not 1% level, to afford the Shangri La, though
> 
> Rukia is the type to invest wisely, at least that's my impression from our previous convos on future retirement





Rukia said:


> Detective.  Things have been rough in 2015.  Too much of my portfolio focuses on the energy sector.



ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Houston is so boring, no real definable culture in that city.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Houston is so boring, no real definable culture in that city.



I was just in Houston, yall need to fix your fucking road.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I hate all of the Pappas restaurants in town.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Houston is so boring, no real definable culture in that city.



That's true, but it's a fast rising and booming metro compared to a lot of the US


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Duke/Gonzaga is on TV.  George Bush Sr in attendance.  Looks old as dirt.

Romo and a bunch of Cowboys there too.  All wearing Duke gear for some reason.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's true, but it's a fast rising and booming metro compared to a lot of the US



That still happening with oil crash?


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Houston is so boring, no real definable culture in that city.



move to Austin    .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> That still happening with oil crash?


They took in half the city of New Orleans after Katrina.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> That still happening with oil crash?



It put a stop to some of the boom, but their infrastructure should hold out during this current crisis


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

You know where else is great? The Pacific Northwest


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> They took in half the city of New Orleans after Katrina.



I guess a lot of Hispanic immigration too?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the Pacific Northwest.  Saw an interesting job in Salem, Oregon.  But it required 60% travel.

I'm still looking to transfer btw.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Dude, this person I know was taking a shit on some of the rural states like Wyoming, not realizing that you can basically live like a King on an average 40-50k or so salary out there, and retire in above average comfort.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah Rukia, you're in a bad spot to be when the class war starts


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dude, this person I know was taking a shit on some of the rural states like Wyoming, not realizing that you can basically live like a King on an average 40-50k or so salary out there, and retire in above average comfort.



Those states are where people go to quietly die


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah Rukia, you're in a bad spot to be when the class war starts



Hasn't it already?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Those states are where people go to quietly die



A friend of mine moved from Arizona to there with a 100k+ job upgrade, and owns the largest fucking backyard/property I have ever seen, for a fraction of what it would cost in a city/metro environment. He was already saving up/living frugally(he only used 18% of his previous income bracket for living, and saved the rest for many years while investing it), and now with the extra cash flow, he will be retiring by 40. He's currently 35.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I might take that picture too.


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


>






What the fuck is wrong with those people?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> What the fuck is wrong with those people?



There are so many stories like these as well.

My favourites are always the ones with the absurdly ignorant tourists.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

man it feels gross to agree with Masterrace

but those are states where people go to die


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> A friend of mine moved from Arizona to there with a 100k+ job upgrade, and owns the largest fucking backyard/property I have ever seen, for a fraction of what it would cost in a city/metro environment. He was already saving up/living frugally(he only used 18% of his previous income bracket for living, and saved the rest for many years while investing it), and now with the extra cash flow, he will be retiring by 40. He's currently 35.



Sounds boring 

I don't really care for a large yard, but to each their own.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no it's not
> 
> the best place to be broke in is somewhere that the tax burden falls disproportionately on higher brackets and you also have low (or no) university tuition fees and universal healthcare



Honestly, I think the whole "paying for education" method America has going on is a way to maintaining the social hierarchy and keeping most of the poor where they are. The way public schools get the used books private schools are done with also contributes to this theory.


We preach about "opportunity for all" but place this firewall on the poor so only a few can get through, cause as the saying goes--_somebody_ has to flip the burgers.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Para not about that "land with water and natural resources" life


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Honestly, I think the whole "paying for education" method America has going on is a way to maintaining the social hierarchy and keeping most of the poor where they are. They way public schools get the used books private schools are done with also contributes to this theory.
> 
> 
> We preach about "opportunity for all" but place this firewall on the poor so only a few can get through, cause as the saying goes--_somebody_ has to flip the burgers.



gesy figuring out entrenched institutional classism is a thing


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Sounds boring
> 
> I don't really care for a large yard, but to each their own.



The cities in those states aren't NYC, but have enough resources and entertainment for a normal person. They are growing at a great rate, too.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

what's the point of having a big house with a big yard

if there's nothing to do? It's Arizona where it's even hotter than California with 95% old white people and absolultey nothing interesting.  Look at Sin, he went crazy living in Arizona 

no thanks


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> what's the point of having a big house with a big yard
> 
> if there's nothing to do? It's Arizona where it's even hotter than California with 95% old white people and absolultey nothing interesting.  Look at Sin, he went crazy living in Arizona
> 
> no thanks



Sin just chats shit sometimes doe.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> The cities in those states aren't NYC, but have enough resources and entertainment for a normal person. They are growing at a great rate, too.



You're talking about Wyoming. I can't even name a single city in Wyoming, less people live there than in Alaska.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> You're talking about Wyoming. I can't even name a single city in Wyoming, less people live there than in Alaska.



The most populous city has less than 100,000 people...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> gesy figuring out entrenched institutional classism is a thing



Well, it isn't information that is _taught _ here, it's something you have to find out.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

jesus that sounds like existential hell


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well, it isn't information that is _taught _ here, it's something you have to find out.



i wasn't taught it either doe 

then again it's prolly about where you look on the internet and what you read in your own time


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


>



bitch don't kill their vibe


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i wasn't taught it either doe



It's also kind of obvious with the most minimal of observation


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> what's the point of having a big house with a big yard
> 
> if there's nothing to do? It's Arizona where it's even hotter than California with 95% old white people and absolultey nothing interesting.  Look at Sin, he went crazy living in Arizona
> 
> no thanks



Wait, I wasn't talking about Arizona though. I was talking about places like Wyoming and such. They have the land, the resources, the entertainment in nearby towns/cities, and such. It doesn't need to be on a NYC scale to be enticing.

But if I was talking about Arizona, you haven't been to Arizona or explored it enough to say to it's boring though. Sin was contained to his immediate surroundings and never spoke about all the stuff you can do out in the natural parts of the state. You think it's just an entire desert dude? There are mountains, and forests there too. And within decent distant to the bigger cities. 



IIRC, Yasha enjoyed Arizona as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenix has a pretty good party scene, I always thought Sin disliked it because they are racist against Hispanics over there.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Surely there would be things to do in a place as big as Phoenix anyway?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been to Arizona several times

I knew a lot of people that lived in Tucson and they just hated it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Wait, I wasn't talking about Arizona though. I was talking about places like Wyoming and such. They have the land, the resources, the entertainment in nearby towns/cities, and such. It doesn't need to be on a NYC scale to be enticing.
> 
> But if I was talking about Arizona, you haven't been to Arizona or explored it enough to say to it's boring though. Sin was contained to his immediate surroundings and never spoke about all the stuff you can do out in the natural parts of the state. You think it's just an entire desert dude? There are mountains, and forests there too. And within decent distant to the bigger cities.
> 
> ...



also I mean he's also stated several times how he hates the state and would do anything in his power to absolutely leave if it was the last thing he would do

but I mean that's not key information at all, what do I know


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Phoenix has a pretty good party scene, I always thought Sin disliked it because they are racist against Hispanics over there.




Good thing Para is whi-


Oh...


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Any city with over a million people is too damn much and less than 200k is too little.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> You're talking about Wyoming. I can't even name a single city in Wyoming, less people live there than in Alaska.



I used to think the same way too, till I actually had a chance to go out there and see it some years back. Places like Cheyenne are decent cities.

Just saying, don't knock it until you actually try it.

There are rural places in Canada that are fucking awesome out west, too. Especially in BC and Alberta.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i wasn't taught it either doe
> 
> then again it's prolly about where you look on the internet and what you read in your own time





Han Solo said:


> It's also kind of obvious with the most minimal of observation



Hey man, when you're spoon fed from birth that you can be whatever you want because that's "the American way"...it seems less obvious .


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't see what's wrong with choosing to live in an isolated location.

I also don't see the attraction of living in large cities.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hey man, when you're spoon fed from birth that you can be whatever you want because that's "the American way"...it seems less obvious .



Eh maybe, I guess living in the UK I grew up hearing about class warfare from an early age compared to the US.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Surely there would be things to do in a place as big as Phoenix anyway?



Phoenix isn't even the best city in the state. Scottsdale, which is basically adjacent to it, is much more awesome. Especially entertainment wise.



Parallax said:


> also I mean he's also stated several times how he hates the state and would do anything in his power to absolutely leave if it was the last thing he would do
> 
> but I mean that's not key information at all, what do I know



Except, he never actually went into details why he disliked it. And mentioned it was a bad fit iirc. Which is understandable.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hey man, when you're spoon fed from birth that you can be whatever you want because that's "the American way"...it seems less obvious .



 A lot of people fight their way out of poverty in the US. College being a major rip off is killing the middle class if anything, I don't think it is affecting the lower class that much.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Eh maybe, I guess living in the UK I grew up hearing about class warfare from an early age...



yeah it's true

class warfare is a lot closer to the surface in britain because its left wing wasn't strangled into pariahdom by the red scare and critiques of nationalist ideals aren't similarly strangled at birth by the constant spoonfeeding of a monolithic "american dream/land of the free/opportunity" ideal which was a foundational myth of the country

britain worked through tribalism and feudalism and beheaded its own king and gradually curtailed the powers of the successive monarchs until the advance of time and progress got us to where we are now, so we're constantly living amidst our history and can't lie to ourselves about the existence of elitism and class distinctions when we still have a fucking monarchy and we haven't abolished the aristocracy yet 

historical consciousness is key


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> A lot of people fight their way out of poverty in the US. College being a major rip off is killing the middle class if anything, I don't think it is affecting the lower class that much.



Doesn't the US have some of the worst social mobility in the first world though? It's bad in the UK too.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Meanwhile in Canada


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Has anybody been to Colorado?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah it's true
> 
> class warfare is a lot closer to the surface in britain because its left wing wasn't strangled into pariahdom by the red scare and critiques of nationalist ideals aren't similarly strangled at birth by the constant spoonfeeding of a monolithic "american dream/land of the free/opportunity" ideal which was a foundational myth of the country
> 
> ...



The house of Lords has got to be one of the most absurd things about this country I swear, how the fuck does it still exist.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Doesn't the US have some of the worst social mobility in the first world though? It's bad in the UK too.



It's low, but naturally countries that have high taxes are going to have better social mobility. The standards for upper class in the US is very different than versus a place like Sweden. 100,000 USD in the US doesn't mean you're a high roller, like it would in other nations.


The distribution of wealth in the US is a major problem, having opportunities to make a decent living when you have nothing isn't one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The house of Lords has got to be one of the most absurd things about this country I swear, how the fuck does it still exist.



for the same reason some schools still have segregated proms  people are inherently conservative and they're retards who won't change shit even if it doesn't work and is stupid af


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> A lot of people fight their way out of poverty in the US. College being a major rip off is killing the middle class if anything, I don't think it is affecting the lower class that much.



But the lower class receiving less of an education than the other classes give them less of an opportunity to even go to college. 

There's are like hundreds of outside factors to consider.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> A lot of people fight their way out of poverty in the US. College being a major rip off is killing the middle class if anything, I don't think it is affecting the lower class that much.



Everything affects everything. That's how ecosystems work.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Meanwhile in Canada



You are right actually, Canada does pretty well.

It seems that the US, UK and Italy all have similar degrees social mobility. I can't decide if should be more ashamed of living in a country with a US level of social mobility or an Italian level of social mobility.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Has anybody been to Colorado?



It's an amazing state, dude. You have to accept the snow is a fact of life there, but it's amazing regardless. 

If you ever land a good/decent job there, you will live happily. And with the legalized marijuana market, they are gaining a shit ton of revenue for the state itself.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stop hating on Italy


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stop hating on Italy



shut up, pedo


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> But the lower class receiving less of an education than the other classes give them less of an opportunity to even go to college.
> 
> There's are like hundreds of outside factors to consider.




Yes, but my point along the lines is the poor are not poorly educated because they cannot afford college. Primary and secondary education are much bigger problems for the United States. 

Education is heavily neglected here. People can figure out ways to pay for college, but raising kids who actually want to go to college and genuinely learn is a problem. The things that people learn in HS and MS in the US is embarrassing. 

The way Americans look at college is bizarre as a result. I don't think most Americans really know what college is even for.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> It's low, but naturally countries that have high taxes are going to have better social mobility. The standards for upper class in the US is very different than versus a place like Sweden. 100,000 USD in the US doesn't mean you're a high roller, like it would in other nations.
> 
> 
> The distribution of wealth in the US is a major problem, having opportunities to make a decent living when you have nothing isn't one.



Yeah the middle class in the US are still legit the richest in the world (short of oil states and maybe Canada ) but there are plenty of countries were poor people are better off than the US.



Lucaniel said:


> for the same reason some schools still have segregated proms  people are inherently conservative and they're retards who won't change shit even if it doesn't work and is stupid af



Thing is, in a lot of ways my thought process is pretty conservative (obv not talking about politics here). 

But that shit is just 100% illogical, if you actually asked people if the HoL should still exist in it's present form I doubt many would say yes...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, but my point along the lines is the poor are not poorly educated because they cannot afford college. Primary and secondary education are much bigger problems for the United States.
> 
> Education is heavily neglected here. People can figure out ways to pay for college, but raising kids who actually want to go to college and genuinely learn is a problem. The things that people learn in HS and MS in the US is embarrassing.


the fact that there are actually attempts to have creationism taught anywhere in schools in a first-world country is beyond embarrassing, it's harmful

tfw so many retards are holding humanity back 

tfw no cull


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Thing is, in a lot of ways my thought process is pretty conservative (obv not talking about politics here).



how do you mean, tho


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Han, the middle class basically doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the fact that there are actually attempts to have creationism taught anywhere in schools in a first-world country is beyond embarrassing, it's harmful
> 
> tfw so many retards are holding humanity back
> 
> tfw no cull



Haha, even beyond that faith schools in general irk me.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> You are right actually, Canada does pretty well.
> 
> It seems that the US, UK and Italy all have similar degrees social mobility. I can't decide if should be more ashamed of living in a country with a US level of social mobility or an Italian level of social mobility.



A lot of people were surprised by the fact that we have the richest middle class in the world after that New York Times article came out last year, but a lot of people here didn't bat an eye. We're still striving hard to become better across the spectrum. There are issues still, but in a different context than the ones that the US/UK and other such places have to contend with(and thankfully, our issues seem miniscule in comparison). The percentage of rich people in the US still eclipse our rich people, but that doesn't mean shit when the majority of the country has an awesome standard of living.

Canada, Australia, Sweden, Finland, Holland, Austria, etc are on a whole different level right now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah the middle class in the US are still legit the richest in the world (short of oil states and maybe Canada ) but there are plenty of countries were poor people are better off than the US.




Oh yeah, I mean living in the lower class in the US is pretty much worse than any other modern country, maybe bar a high capitalist place like Japan (though they have less poverty overall). The benefits here aren't very good. You're pretty much left on your own unless you're at the very bottom, then you get support (which sucks anyway, because you're at the very bottom).

The middle class being killed off is why there is such an uproar in this country. The country is failing to adapt to changes in the world, and as a result the middle class is decaying.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> how do you mean, tho



Well, I mean I'm not going to be voting Tory. But I also find myself disagreeing with a fair amount of what liberals say they believe in.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Well, I mean I'm not going to be voting Tory. But I also find myself disagreeing with a fair amount of what liberals say they believe in.



like              what?


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's an amazing state, dude. You have to accept the snow is a fact of life there, but it's amazing regardless.
> 
> If you ever land a good/decent job there, you will live happily. And with the legalized marijuana market, they are gaining a shit ton of revenue for the state itself.



It has the same problem with Seattle for me being too techy


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The country is failing to adapt to changes in the world, and as a result the middle class is decaying.




Wrong. So Wrong.

There's so many reasons why the middle class is fucked. None of them have anything to do with changes in the world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes, but my point along the lines is the poor are not poorly educated because they cannot afford college. Primary and secondary education are much bigger problems for the United States.
> 
> Education is heavily neglected here. People can figure out ways to pay for college, but raising kids who actually want to go to college and genuinely learn is a problem. The things that people learn in HS and MS in the US is embarrassing.
> 
> The way Americans look at college is bizarre as a result. I don't think most Americans really know what college is even for.



So...we agree?

That's what i'm saying as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Wrong. So Wrong.
> 
> There's so many reasons why the middle class is fucked. None of them have anything to do with changes in the world.



Globalization? Lack of government regulation? Quality public education? Mass warmongering? You don't think these things have affected the middle class?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> like              what?



iono, bullshit like gamer/metal/shirt-gate (not that I believe in what gamer gaters say either).

I guess it doesn't necessarily matter though, because when it comes down to it I'm voting Green this election.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Wrong. So Wrong.
> 
> There's so many reasons why the middle class is fucked. None of them have anything to do with changes in the world.



You are both correct, though. Part of the problem is that the US, despite being a world super power with advanced technology, is not actually actively keeping up with the standard of living improvements the rest of the world are striving for. And the other part of the reason for the decaying of the middle class and lower in America, is because the way the country runs itself is so damn outdated and morally suspect as fuck.

It's like an endless cycle of death


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

well those are clickbait internet bullshit stuff as opposed to serious issues tho


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well those are clickbait internet bullshit stuff as opposed to serious issues tho



I think I just read too much bullshit.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> iono, bullshit like gamer/metal/shirt-gate (not that I believe in what gamer gaters say either).
> 
> I guess it doesn't necessarily matter though, because when it comes down to it I'm voting Green this election.



We'll see how much things may change, or unfortunately stay the same, on May 7th.

Hopefully it turns out well for you guys across the pond, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective.  We need to go on a good snowboarding trip this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Not only is the US behind regulations and standard of living, but the culture in the US in general breeds stagnation. 

The country doesn't inspire people to go into STEM fields. People are genuinely terrified of Math in this nation and are allergic to anything that has numbers. 

In our culture, we're taught to look down at practical skills like trades. Why have your kid at least experiment with becoming a mechanic, plumber or electrician? Fuck that blue collar shit, he's supposed to go to college! For what reason? Most parents don't fucking know, they just know their kid has to go to college because back in their day if you went to college that meant you would become a manger automatically. 



The role models in the US are pathetic. Look at mainstream rap - it's more cleaned up then it used to be, but not too long ago millions of kids were inspired to become gang bangers. Things like that set the country back so much. 


People are in massive debt in the US, buying houses they can't afford. The reason why - because you're not taught what debt is. Do you know how many people who are 21 years old that do not even know what a loan is, or how interest works? The education in the United States is archaic and designed to not actually teach people anything. Compare our education to Asian and EU countries, and it's not even close. Just go North of the US, and it's clear we're behind in a lot of things.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Who the hell got VBD on a tangent


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  We need to go on a good snowboarding trip this year.



Have you ever been to Whistler before, dude? It's badass



Violent By Design said:


> Not only is the US behind regulations and standard of living, but the culture in the US in general breeds stagnation.
> 
> The country doesn't inspire people to go into STEM fields. People are genuinely terrified of Math in this nation and are allergic to anything that has numbers.
> 
> ...



Preach brother, preach


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

> The role models in the US are pathetic. Look at mainstream rap - it's more cleaned up then it used to be, but not too long ago millions of kids were inspired to become gang bangers. Things like that set the country back so much.



you lost me


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Who the hell got VBD on a tangent



He's not wrong, though. And VBD is actually on point when it comes to socio-economic subjects, and other stuff real world shit.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Not only is the US behind regulations and standard of living, but the culture in the US in general breeds stagnation.
> 
> The country doesn't inspire people to go into STEM fields. People are genuinely terrified of Math in this nation and are allergic to anything that has numbers.
> 
> ...



A lot of similar problems exist in the UK with regards to education tbh, which is made even more problematic due to the some of the pretty extremist anti-immigration policies coming out recently when we need skilled foreigners because the natives aren't doing it themselves...


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> He's not wrong, though. And VBD is actually on point when it comes to socio-economic subjects, and other stuff real world shit.



You're anti-America anyways


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

No, I haven't been to Whistler.  I want to go though.

I agree with VBD.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Globalization? Lack of government regulation? Quality public education? Mass warmongering? You don't think these things have affected the middle class?



No, I know they have. Just didn't think your original phrasing implied those, or other similar topics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Not only is the US behind regulations and standard of living, but the culture in the US in general breeds stagnation.
> 
> The country doesn't inspire people to go into STEM fields. People are genuinely terrified of Math in this nation and are allergic to anything that has numbers.
> 
> ...




Agree completely, but faulty parenting should also be put to blame, the right route would be to educate our children on our own and put less reliance on outside forces (schools included)


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're anti-America anyways



I have nothing against your country, just the way it's run, and how it's fucking over the people who aren't in the 1%.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you lost me



how so?  In a lot of ways he's right, the whole Charles Barkely thing is proof of that.  Anytime an athlete or a musician or celebrity try the whole "i am not a role model" thing there's a backlash against them.  I assume it's different in the UK, but for a lot of people in inner cities they're told by society and even within the context of their culture's that your ways out are you either can spit bars or you got a wicked jump shot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I want my state to spend the tax money on roads.  I'm not in school and I don't have kids in school.  So I don't care about how terrible they are.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agree completely, but faulty parenting should also be put to blame, the right route would be to educate our children on our own and put less reliance on outside forces (schools included)



yeah, no...the mental route you've just taken is what america has pounded into you since birth (tfw lewd) - that it's up to you, individual responsibility is paramount, people can beat the system if they just want to, outside forces don't shape anyone's life. 

going "isn't it up to the parents to educate the kids about everything, why blame schools, let's allow the government to keep horribly underinvesting in education" isn't an answer, it's a piss-poor deflection which keeps things the same as they are, because parents send their kids to school because they have to work to support them, they're not supposed to also be covering up for the inadequacies of their kids' schooling


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how so?  In a lot of ways he's right, the whole Charles Barkely thing is proof of that.  Anytime an athlete or a musician or celebrity try the whole "i am not a role model" thing there's a backlash against them.  I assume it's different in the UK, but for a lot of people in inner cities they're told by society and even within the context of their culture's that your ways out are you either can spit bars or you got a wicked jump shot.



This is exclusive to black people


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how so?  In a lot of ways he's right, the whole Charles Barkely thing is proof of that.  Anytime an athlete or a musician or celebrity try the whole "i am not a role model" thing there's a backlash against them.  I assume it's different in the UK, but for a lot of people in inner cities they're told by society and even within the context of their culture's that your ways out are you either can spit bars or you got a wicked jump shot.



he sounds like tipper gore

the anger and misanthropy of gangsta rap and so on is a reaction to preexisting marginalisation, ghettoisation, and underinvestment. it's a symptom, not a cause. kids aren't inspired to deal drugs because they heard a jay-z song. they deal drugs because it's an easy way to make money when their neighbourhoods are flush with drugs and there aren't many other jobs


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I want my state to spend the tax money on roads.  I'm not in school and I don't have kids in school.  So I don't care about how terrible they are.



Would you really want the newer generation to be even more ignorant? You'll still be around when they come ya know.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you lost me



Kids think joining gangs like the bloods and crips is genuinely a cool thing, or selling drugs etc etc. They naturally do not develop work ethic for academics or any instinct to have a better job. A lot of kids as a result drop out of school, or maybe they try to go to college for like a semester and just leave.

It all stems from when they were younger. They had bad influences, so as a result they never broke terrible habits (or learned good ones). The rap reference was just something that came to me, because I realize that when I was growing up a lot of people thought gang banging was cool strictly because of current trends (hip hop).


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agree completely, but faulty parenting should also be put to blame, the right route would be to educate our children on our own and put less reliance on outside forces (schools included)




It should be a blend of both.

But faulty parenting these days is completely by result of environment. Even middle-class families typically need two full-time workers to stay afloat.

But you can't look at a symptom or result of a larger problem, without fixing the cause first.

If your foundation was cracked, and you saw a giant crack running up your wall, you wouldn't fill the crack in, and then assume it's not going to get worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you lost me



Kids in america are today are looking up to Kardashians, Justin beiber and other pop icons instead of people who have real world implications.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

The irony is by not caring about the future, Rukia will probably have a miserable ass death because everyone is too stupid or ill trained to help him


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

>this quasi-intelligent discussion


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Kids think joining gangs like the bloods and crips is genuinely a cool thing, or selling drugs etc etc. They naturally do not develop work ethic for academics or any instinct to have a better job. A lot of kids as a result drop out of school, or maybe they try to go to college for like a semester and just leave.
> 
> It all stems from when they were younger. They had bad influences, so as a result they never broke terrible habits (or learned good ones). The rap reference was just something that came to me, because I realize that when I was growing up a lot of people thought gang banging was cool strictly because of current trends (hip hop).



kids don't have the opportunities to do most other things because their schools are awful, and their neighbourhoods are crime-riddled and genuinely dangerous

"naturally do not develop work ethic for academics or any instinct to have a better job", ah, the pernicious magic of rap 

i'm seeing so much pull-yourself-up-by-your-bootstraps rhetoric even in the posts of someone who is trying to criticise america  the programming runs hella deep


~Gesy~ said:


> Kids in america are today are looking up to Kardashians, Justin beiber and other pop icons instead of people who have real world implications.


as opposed to kids of previous generations, who all looked up to the president and senators and scientists, they definitely didn't look up to movie stars or sportspeople or musicians  

welp you might on the way, gesy, but there's a long, long road ahead


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Would you really want the newer generation to be even more ignorant? You'll still be around when they come ya know.


I'm okay with outsourcing all of the crucial jobs.  Even in Oklahoma City we have tons of Indian doctors already.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Kids think joining gangs like the bloods and crips is genuinely a cool thing, or selling drugs etc etc. They naturally do not develop work ethic for academics or any instinct to have a better job. A lot of kids as a result drop out of school, or maybe they try to go to college for like a semester and just leave.
> 
> It all stems from when they were younger. They had bad influences, so as a result they never broke terrible habits (or learned good ones). The rap reference was just something that came to me, because I realize that when I was growing up a lot of people thought gang banging was cool strictly because of current trends (hip hop).




This is correct, and it's really not just a analogy. We have several generations of people growing up with entertainers as their inspiration. Our youth want to be court jesters.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

> the anger and misanthropy of gangsta rap and so on is a reaction to preexisting marginalisation, ghettoisation, and underinvestment.


That's why the artists make those songs, but it still does not mean that it does not influence younger people negatively. Even party music like crunk has ignorant connotations involved. 





> it's a symptom, not a cause. kids aren't inspired to deal drugs because they heard a jay-z song.


This really just is not true. People really do start selling rock because they get these ideas from entertainment...I mean I've seen it.  Yes, they are doing it because they are poor and it is a way to make ends meet, but they still see things like that as inspiration, or to better put it - see things like selling drugs and shooting cops as noble things. 

You can replace rap with Kim Kardashian or what ever....


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> That's why the artists make those songs, but it still does not mean that it does not influence younger people negatively. Even party music like crunk has ignorant connotations involved.
> 
> This really just is not true. People really do start selling rock because they get these ideas from entertainment...I mean I've seen it.  Yes, they are doing it because they are poor and it is a way to make ends meet, but they still see things like that as inspiration, or see things like selling drugs as a noble thing.
> 
> You can replace rap with Kim Kardashian or what ever....





> Even party music like crunk has ignorant connotations involved.





> You can replace rap with Kim Kardashian or what ever....



para are you sure you wanna endorse this shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> , outside forces don't shape anyone's life.



Disagree, i've seen outside forces shape the lives of many, we do not mold into who we are on our own.



Lucaniel said:


> going "isn't it up to the parents to educate the kids about everything, why blame schools, let's allow the government to keep horribly underinvesting in education" isn't an answer, it's a piss-poor deflection which keeps things the same as they are, because parents send their kids to school because they have to work to support them, they're not supposed to also be covering up for the inadequacies of their kids' schooling



Not what i'm saying, i'm saying parents see the education system as cruise control for raising their own.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

And you guys should be thrilled with this incompetence.  It makes us far more valuable.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> The irony is by not caring about the future, Rukia will probably have a miserable ass death because everyone is too stupid or ill trained to help him





Rukia said:


> I'm okay with outsourcing all of the crucial jobs.  Even in Oklahoma City we have tons of Indian doctors already.



Hahaha, holy shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Disagree, i've seen outside forces shape the lives of many, we do not mold into who we are on our own.



gesy

i wasn't saying that outside forces don't shape anyone's life

i was saying that _the thinking behind_ your blaming the parents for not picking up the slack of a shitty education system is the idea that it's all individual responsibility (each pair of parents) not outside forces (the education system)...

ah, fuck it


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia swinging for the fences.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> kids don't have the opportunities to do most other things because their schools are awful, and their neighbourhoods are crime-riddled and genuinely dangerous
> 
> "naturally do not develop work ethic for academics or any instinct to have a better job", ah, the pernicious magic of rap
> 
> i'm seeing so much pull-yourself-up-by-your-bootstraps rhetoric even in the posts of someone who is trying to criticise america  the programming runs hella deep


How can I be talking about individualism when I am making a commentary on American culture? 

You're saying the obvious that children have less opportunities because they live in ghetto - well duh. But American culture GLORIFIES things like living in ghettos. Being ghetto when I was growing up was considered a good thing. That type of mindset also affects the middle class.



> as opposed to kids of previous generations, who all looked up to the president and senators and scientists, they definitely didn't look up to movie stars or sportspeople or musicians



They certainly did, but you can't compare the entertainment industry of 2015 to say the entertainment industry of 1950...it's an entirely different juggernaut.

Not saying that we can't have violent movies and edgy music...


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Bootstrapping ideology is one the things I just can't believe is so thoroughly believed in the US. I mean maybe it has actually helped a few in achieving some things, but there is no way it hasn't maligned so many more.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

>This thread right now

Just lock it Para! LOCK IT! PLEASE!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Not like Europe is doing that well either though.  Yikes.  Lots of incompetence there.

China is winning right now.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Luc with that total ignorance


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Luc with that total ignorance



grape with that tired ass "kids today are way dumber than when i was their age and thought kurt cobain was the coolest for blowing his brains out! get them ALL off my lawn and teach them how to be mechanics" hypocrisy

go fake your suicide again


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Clift didn't tell people to go kill police men.



if clift told people to go kill policemen, they wouldn't have done it, because people aren't that retarded

what some guy on mtv tells you to do isn't as important as policemen having guns and either shooting your ass and then planting a gun on you or beating the shit out of you and locking you in a holding cell with a career dog rapist because you're a cop-killer

why do you people live in some perpetual delusion where every pop cultural figure is a pied piper and they're gonna lead all the youths off the pier


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> as opposed to kids of previous generations, who all looked up to the president and senators and scientists, they definitely didn't look up to movie stars or sportspeople or musicians
> 
> welp you might on the way, gesy, but there's a long, long road ahead



The difference is in the exposure, Twitter and reality tv give pop icons more exposure than ever before. I can send a message to Kanye West, and he may reply, and we may have a short conversation, people of previous generations did not have this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The difference is in the exposure, Twitter and reality tv give pop icons more exposure than ever before. I can send a message to Kanye West, and he may reply, and we may have a short conversation, people of previous generations did not have this.



so what?

what does that change?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> grape with that tired ass "kids today are way dumber than when i was their age and thought kurt cobain was the coolest for blowing his brains out! get them ALL off my lawn and teach them how to be mechanics" hypocrisy
> 
> go fake your suicide again




I said it's not a current generation problem. It's been an overarching problem for generations, as you yourself pointed out.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The difference is in the exposure, Twitter and reality tv give pop icons more exposure than ever before. I can send a message to Kanye West, and he may reply, and we may have a short conversation, people of previous generations did not have this.



I've actually heard it was way easier to meet famous people back in the day because they went to less exclusive places.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I've actually heard it was way easier to meet famous people back in the day because they went to less exclusive places.




The fact remains that the levels of exposure are incomparable.

Even between 2008 and now there is a vast difference.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> I said it's not a current generation problem. It's been an overarching problem for generations, as you yourself pointed out.



the generations of people for whom this has been a "problem" are people who won world war 2, got to the moon, and turned america into the only existing superpower in the world

i dunno what halcyon time you think existed before children had entertainers to idolise or why you are under the spectacularly retarded impression that thinking movie stars are cool is slowing the development of humanity or something

but i'm sure i don't wanna hear any more of it bc it's fucking embarrassing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> so what?
> 
> what does that change?



The distance and influence of icons. You can know what Justin Beiber is doing every hour on the hour, they are more accessible than they used to be.

Meaning... more influential .


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Luc with dat total ignorance


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

tfw you realize the 3 people most passionate about this topic are black


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if clift told people to go kill policemen, they wouldn't have done it, because people aren't that retarded


The average person is pretty retarded. High intelligence is a gift. 

People do stupid things all the time because they see other people do it. 



> what some guy on mtv tells you to do isn't as important as policemen having guns and either shooting your ass and then planting a gun on you or beating the shit out of you and locking you in a holding cell with a career dog rapist because you're a cop-killer


 Maybe I should deconstruct my point, because I am not some pro-police violent type of guy.

Many people in the US have guns, the civilians here are violent. The policemen think they have an entitlement to be violent.  Policemen try to rationalize that they have to be violent because criminals are violent. Criminals think they can resist arrest and what not because they think policemen are too violent. 

In other words, American culture is obsessed with violence. It's a country where people think going to war is a good thing (hugely outdated concept). Violent concepts is heavily glorified in our media as a result (and I've seen that personally give people the impression that it is okay to act a certain way, even if it is detrimental to society). One way or another, America needs to dig deep into its psyche and fix that problem. Things like Americans thinking soldiers are the greatest thing since Jesus isn't a result of poverty or living in a ghetto. It's an American way of thinking. 



> why do you people live in some perpetual delusion where every pop cultural figure is a pied piper and they're gonna lead all the youths off the pier



I don't, but in conjunction with other things that are rampant in America, it can be a problem. It is not like I am suggesting censorship.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The distance and influence of icons. You can know what Justin Beiber is doing every hour on the hour, they are more accessible than they used to be.
> 
> Meaning... more influential .


so what, you think because justin bieber is on twitter and instagram, that means if he says HEY KIDS, DROP OUT OF SCHOOL AND DO DRUGS AND KILL YOUR PARENTS, that means the youth of america will spontaneously do all of those things?

it doesn't mean shit

even the insane extreme minority of diehard bieber fans who might actually #cutforbieber or whatever aren't really like this because justin bieber exists and is on twitter, they're like this because in a huge population, there are gonna be people at extreme ends of the bell curve of intelligence, which means there are gonna be a lot of unbelievably stupid fucks


Grape said:


> Luc with dat total ignorance



good job not substantiating anything you've said and resorting to shitposting "x with dat total ignorance " whenever you get called out


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Gesy & Luc are at that age where they think they're wiser and got the world figured out


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> IIRC, Yasha enjoyed Arizona as well.



Arizona is great for an adventure but not much of a place for living. It's still better than LA though.

I can't think of any city in US that is ideal for habitation. Not when it has Canada as its neighbour.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The average person is pretty retarded. High intelligence is a gift.
> 
> People do stupid things all the time because they see other people do it.
> 
> ...



i can see most of that

problem isn't with rappers or any kind of entertainers then really, it's with the underlying social conventions and assumptions which are created and fed back to the people by existing power structures

"signing up for the military is heroic" = the government needs volunteers
"all soldiers are heroic regardless of the war they fight in" = the government wants its interests to be prosecuted by willing cannon fodder and making them be willing requires making their job attractive and respected
"guns are masculine and being in combat makes you a man" = people who are familiar with guns and violence and who see combat as a rite of passage to manhood join the military 

and so on


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Luc, you said you were done talking. Hush now.



[youtube]uFJz2IMUeDE[/youtube]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

A lot of this honestly reminds me of the violent games cause violence argument...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Luc, you said you were done talking. Hush now.
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]uFJz2IMUeDE[/youtube]



i never said i was done talking

have you become so autistic you're functionally illiterate?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm saying getting a window view of people "getting money and fucking bitches" will influence more people than looking at a Kiss record in your bedroom. more people will want to be him, seeing how he lives.

That is all


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

how old are you, massacoon


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm saying getting a window view of people "getting money and fucking bitches" will influence more people than looking at a Kiss record in your bedroom. more people will want to be him, seeing how he lives.
> 
> That is all



unless they do this by dropping out of school and foregoing all education that may lead to actual employment, and getting vocal lessons and plastic surgery to look like an androgynous 15 year old, their energies are simply being directed towards acquisitive capitalism (getting money) and sexual success with the prerequisite of acquisitive capitalism (fucking bitches; which usually requires getting money)

what is wrong with people being motivated to get money? isn't that the american dream? would people not be spoonfed the ultimate goal of living the lifestyles of the rich and famous from every tv advertisement and evert tv show and everything ever, even if justin bieber wasn't on instagram?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Gesy & Luc are at that age where they think they're wiser and got the world figured out



No, i'm not, I have very little figured out actually.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> how old are you, massacoon



I'm 20. Why? You wanna meet-up?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Shhh Luc. It's okay, baby.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

This is one thing I appreciate about Stunna.  He only talks about simple subject matter and is never argumentative.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

warudo is ranked 2 high


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Shhh Luc. It's okay, baby.



it's okay, grape. you'll always be able to use your assburgers as an excuse for your crippling and obvious intellectual inferiority


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterchimp.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm 20. Why? You wanna meet-up?



everyone silently agreed to stop using tomato emotes for a reason


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Damaris said:


> warudo is ranked 2 high



Have you met titty?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm 20. Why? You wanna meet-up?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Damaris said:


> warudo is ranked 2 high


Warudo is way more evolved than Titty.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Damaris said:


> everyone silently agreed to stop using tomato emotes for a reason



tomato & cat < the rest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> unless they do this by dropping out of school and foregoing all education that may lead to actual employment, and getting vocal lessons and plastic surgery to look like an androgynous 15 year old, their energies are simply being directed towards acquisitive capitalism (getting money) and sexual success with the prerequisite of acquisitive capitalism (fucking bitches; which usually requires getting money)


 how much are dropping out of school for the pursuit of fame is a popular topic actually.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> tomato & cat < the rest



are you sure that's the symbol you meant to use


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's okay, grape. you'll always be able to use your assburgers as an excuse for your crippling and obvious intellectual inferiority


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Damaris said:


> are you sure that's the symbol you meant to use



I'm sorry, I had a stroke.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> how much are dropping out of school for the pursuit of fame is a popular topic actually.



and...how many are there? and as a percentage of the population, are there noticeably more than those among previous generations who dropped out to become pinups or make it big in hollywood and whatnot?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Yasha's officially gettin' the shit slapped outta' him if we meet irl


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Odds of that are low when you never leave North Carolina.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

I've decided that I'mma slap the shit outta Yasha  irl
[5:49:23 PM] Parallax: why
[5:49:46 PM] Stunna: 
[5:50:12 PM] Bosksnob: haha
[5:50:16 PM] Bosksnob: HAHAHA
[5:51:50 PM] Parallax: oh
[5:51:52 PM] Parallax: rofl


ayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha's officially gettin' the shit slapped outta' him if we meet irl



You're above titty, warudo and mastercoon. What's to hate?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and...how many are there? and as a percentage of the population, are there noticeably more than those among previous generations who dropped out to become pinups or make it big in hollywood and whatnot?




Because Hollywood is logically the _only_ place in the _entire_ United States where people can pursue a career in entertainment.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Forreal, I'm okay with being under Stunna, but 

>putting Luc above both of us


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Odds of that are low when you never leave North Carolina.


bitch            pls

and lol Han tryna' rustle


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> You're above titty, warudo and mastercoon. What's to hate?



mastercoon should actually be an amoeba 500 px off to the left


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and lol Han tryna' rustle







Lucaniel said:


> mastercoon should actually be an amoeba 500 px off to the left



It's hard to be less evolved than titty...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Because Hollywood is logically the _only_ place in the _entire_ United States where people can pursue a career in entertainment.


i said "and whatnot" specifically because there are other places

what are you even doing right now


Masterrace said:


> Forreal, I'm okay with being under Stunna, but
> 
> >putting Luc above both of us



stay mad that you're an intellectual pygmy with clayton bigsby delusions of switching races and a sub-human, mastercoon


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> It's hard to be less evolved than titty...



i'm aware

but he manages


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Sometimes I think warudo doesn't get enough respect around these parts ya know.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Sometimes I think warudo doesn't get enough respect around these parts ya know.



he doesn't


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

yea, Yasha dropped the ball putting massacoon above warudo


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yea, Yasha dropped the ball putting massacoon above warudo



he sees a kindred spirit in massacoon's pedophilia and mental illness


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yea, Yasha dropped the ball putting massacoon above warudo



Fuck you Stunna


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia the Spurs are looking good

What are you going to do if they win again this year?


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

i only mock warudo bc i love and respect him


----------



## Damaris (Mar 29, 2015)

Damaris said:


> i only mock warudo bc i love and respect him



he should be at the top of the list tbh


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

San Antonio will be eliminated in the first round.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Fuck you Stunna


you still wanna meet me irl?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Damaris said:


> he should be at the top of the list tbh



Warudo > Luc confirmed



Rukia said:


> San Antonio will be eliminated in the first round.



This level of delusion isn't healthy man.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Adjusted for accuracy

1. Enno
2. Detective
3. Para
4. VDB
5. Me
6. Stunna
7. Han
8. Luc
9. Warudo
10. Grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i said "and whatnot" specifically because there are other places
> 
> what are you even doing right now



I'll get back to you on that

But thanks for the debate,I enjoy these food for thought conversations.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Adjusted for accuracy
> 
> 1. Enno
> 2. Detective
> ...



i love that bigsby can't even put himself in the top in his own ranking


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Whoops forgot Gesy & Rukia

too forgettable


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia is in sweet denial

he was talking some good shit just a month ago


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

that list is incomplete/inaccurate af


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rukia is in sweet denial
> 
> he was talking some good shit just a month ago



"Duncan should have retired in 2008"


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rukia is in sweet denial
> 
> he was talking some good shit just a month ago


How are the Lakers looking this year?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

if those are ranked according to quality

VBD and Para are too high


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that list is incomplete/inaccurate af



I purposely left out people like Slice, Jena, & MH because they're not as active


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Duncan averaged over 20 a game back in 2008.  How much does he average now?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

this year has the most fraudulent no.2 and 3 seeds coming from the West 

the Spurs are probably salivating at who they play in the first round


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

*top tier:* me, para, sama, stunna, han, jena
*mid tier:* detective, warudo, rukia, vbd, enno, slice
*low tier:* yasha, gesy
*shit tier:* grape
*subhuman tier:* mastercoon, huey


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if those are ranked according to quality
> 
> VBD and Para are too high



para is easily one of the smartest people itt


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if those are ranked according to quality
> 
> VBD and Para are too high



I left out Yasha, I feel bad.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

"I'm going to break the wheel."

I'm so fucking tired of Dany's idle threats.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Duncan averaged over 20 a game back in 2008.  How much does he average now?



>implying he wasn't one of the most important players on the team last year



Parallax said:


> this year has the most fraudulent no.2 and 3 seeds coming from the West
> 
> the Spurs are probably salivating at who they play in the first round



Spurs have shitcanned the Grizz ever since 2011, if they get matched Grizz don't have a chance.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *top tier:* me, para, sama, stunna, han, jena
> *mid tier:* detective, warudo, rukia, vbd, enno, slice
> *low tier:* yasha, gesy
> *shit tier:* grape
> *subhuman tier:* mastercoon, huey


this is more accurate than masacoon's

not perfect, but better


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Actually it looks like Houston might get the 2 seed.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is more accurate than masacoon's
> 
> not perfect, but better



Fuck dat, my first one was rushed.

*Top*: Para, Sama, Enno, Jena, Detective 
*Mid*: Me, Rukia, VBD, Yasha, Slice, Stunna
*Low*: Gesy, Luc, Han
*Shit*: Grape, Warudo
*Subhuman*: Titty, Huey


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is more accurate than masacoon's
> 
> not perfect, but better



lol

what would yours be


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

What's the criteria behind these rankings?

Likability?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone else have asshole neighborhoods that leave barking dogs outside all damn day?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the subhuman tier addition, no lie.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

My main takeaway is that gesy is considered low tier on every ballot.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> My main takeaway is that gesy is considered low tier on every ballot.



Is that even remotely a surprise? Short of Tetra, who is going to be ranked lower?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

*top tier:* Para, Sama, Jena [tl;dr mode], Han, VBD [tl;dr mode], Rukia [prime]

*mid tier:* Rukia [washed up], me, Detective, Yasha, Slice, Enno, Warudo, VBD [base], Jena [base], Luca, ashes, Gesy, Martial, Pseudo

*shit tier:* Grape, Massacoon, Titty

*subhuman tier:* Huey


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

tfw you can't go along with a troll because it makes you feel bad


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Gesy.  Most in the thread might not admit it.  But plenty are grateful.  There would be no mid tier if there wasn't a low tier.


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

You know I like my list so much, I think I'm going to...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Gesy.  Most in the thread might not admit it.  But plenty are grateful.  There would be no mid tier if there wasn't a low tier.



Well i'm happy to do my part, Rukia.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

tfw the only 2 mexicans in this thread are unanimous top tier


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah, but tl;dr mode VBD's power level is higher than the Mexicans so the blacks still win


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 29, 2015)

If only you were a real mexican, still nice though.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

So Para/Enno top tier is agreed

And Huey subhuman tier

It's p accurate. 

tfw Stunna is the reason Masterpedo isn't consensus subhuman tier.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna still mad about dumpster juice.

smh.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't even know what that means


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

You don't remember saying you'd drink trash juice to bang whatsherface from Wolf of Wall Street?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I wouldn't put Para that high.  He's an okay poster.  He's pretty intelligent and he has decent opinions.  But he is also exceptionally lazy with his arguments sometimes.  And he doesn't make me laugh very often.  Being funny is crucial to being valuable around here.  I would take Ennoea over Para to tell you the truth.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

oh yea

not even madd


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't put Para that high.  He's an okay poster.  He's pretty intelligent and he has decent opinions.  But he is also exceptionally lazy with his arguments sometimes.  And he doesn't make me laugh very often.  Being funny is crucial to being valuable around here.  I would take Ennoea over Para to tell you the truth.


you're right

Para's getting moved down to shit tier [base] and only top tier when [motivated]

good looking out, Rukia


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Rukia with the mad shade after all the shit talking I did today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Massacoon, I won't partake in this, but do you think you rank higher than me because you're a gimmick poster?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> If only you were a real mexican, still nice though.



this is an underrated post


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I won't partake in this, but do you think you rank higher than me because you're a gimmick poster?


a gimmick helps a lot, but it can backfire (see: Massacoon)


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I won't partake in this, but do you think you rank higher than me because you're a gimmick poster?



Everyone should do it


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> this is an underrated post



Only because you pride yourself on not being Mexican.


You Mexican.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

Sama deserves credit just for attendance.  Did you guys see how bad his internet connection is?


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> a gimmick helps a lot, but it can backfire (see: Massacoon)



I've only ever been nice to you


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

1) that's not even true lol

2) I'm glad you're here, but how you gonna be postin racist/mysoginistic shit and get placed higher than the shit tier?


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

> *Tippy-Top: *TittyNipple
> *Top*: Para, Sama, Enno, Jena, Detective
> *Mid*: Rukia, VBD, Yasha, Slice, Stunna, Myself
> *Low*: Gesy, Han
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> a gimmick helps a lot, but it can backfire (see: Massacoon)



That's who I was alluding to, I guess being a self hating Racist/p*d*p****/sexist is more entertaining . He certainly put alot of work into it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

lol at everyone either putting Han at the top or low


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 1) that's not even true lol
> 
> 2) I'm glad you're here, but how you gonna be postin racist/misogynistic shit and get placed higher than the shit tier?



I've only tease you and never mean 

Racist? I'm willing to meet you aren't I? 

I'm not misogynistic either


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol at everyone either putting Han at the top or low



I'm not even sure what these lists mean. 

If it's about importance to this section, then I have no idea why I'd be in top tier because I've never posted enough tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

I based mine off of quality posting, not off of how much I liked them or importance

I like Grape, but I think he shitposts like a mufukka


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, mines is quality as well.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I based mine off of quality posting, not off of how much I liked them or importance
> 
> I like Grape, but I think he shitposts like a mufukka




>checks definition of shitposting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

Stay true to who you are, Grape.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

Is Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy worth watching? I remember a lot of hype, but then a lot of people being let down.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't put Para that high.  He's an okay poster.  He's pretty intelligent and he has decent opinions.  But he is also exceptionally lazy with his arguments sometimes.  And he doesn't make me laugh very often.  Being funny is crucial to being valuable around here.  I would take Ennoea over Para to tell you the truth.



Yeah, Para hardly tries. I just assume everyone ranks him highly as a joke. Like when everyone calls him rich.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2015)

Retro Puppet Master: F

Better than "Curse of the Puppet Master", but still shitty.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

Yasha mad as fuck I don't try at all and I still get ranked higher than he does


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Adjusted for accuracy
> 
> 1. Enno
> 2. Detective
> ...





Yasha said:


>


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2015)

It's okay Warudo, we all think you're a better poster than Huey & Titty.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

how's that supposed to make anyone feel better


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

The Albino in Banshee is a jailbird's worst  nightmare.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Para, are you going to watch Chinatown for this week's Film Club?

Anyone?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Yasha mad as fuck I don't try at all and I still get ranked higher than he does



If their ranking is honest, I feel proud of you, bro. 



Gambateh. You're almost bipedal.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

and yet I've still managed to not creep away all the woman who have posted here

thanks yasha


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2015)

The fact that the younger people here (try to) have a reasonable discussion about social economics proves that the whole problem is overblown.
There always was a pretty sizeable portion of the youth that was - simply put - idiots. Its just the modern information age that makes them stand out more.

I'm not even sure if people like Rukia and me technically are still the same generation as Luc and Stunna and yet you can have a perfectly normal convo with them about serious stuff.



Lucaniel said:


> i dunno what *halcyon time* you think existed before children had entertainers to idolise or why you are under the spectacularly retarded impression that thinking movie stars are cool is slowing the development of humanity or something



Language question: Isnt halcyon a bird?



Samavarti said:


> If only you were a real mexican, still nice though.



35 pages in one night and Sama drops in just in time to talk shit about Para.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Sama used to be underrated asf, but now you guys are overhyping him. 


Hey Warudo, no hard feelings. Bro4eva


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> Language question: Isnt halcyon a bird?



it is that, but it has other meanings


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Albino in Banshee is a jailbird's worst  nightmare.



only banshee would seriously have an albino bodybuilder mob assassin prison rapist as a character

only banshee


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Dat Going Clear documentary 

So good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2015)

Why whenever I come in here you guys are ranking everyone and putting your own names at the top of the list? Do your life suck that bad that being Acknowledge by the village hidden by pretentiousness matters to you the most?


I can understand Grape, Masterpedo, VBD, Luc and Stunna because this forum is basically the highlight of their lives. I can just imagine their eulogy praising their post count and their pseudo intellect Witt. Of course that's if your respected churches allowed you to have a funeral after a suicide. 
P.S Para would look so good in his cashmere noose





Stunna said:


> *top tier:* Para, Sama, Jena [tl;dr mode], Han, VBD [tl;dr mode], Rukia [prime]
> 
> *mid tier:* Rukia [washed up], me, Detective, Yasha, Slice, Enno, Warudo, VBD [base], Jena [base], Luca, ashes, Gesy, Martial, Pseudo
> 
> ...



Too bad you don't rank as high in Life.

Maybe if you focus a little more in your life you won't be a grown ass 19 year old man who would report a rape everytime a girl gets to second base.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

lol Huey shut up

I can't even see your post and i know all it is is shit talk


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can't even see your post and i know all it is is shit talk



Do you want help with that?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

no, not particularly if I have to be honest


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> lol Huey shut up
> 
> I can't even see your post and i know all it is is shit talk



- Super ignored but still acknowledged 


-  don't mention me in your posts and I won't say shit


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

tfw Huey is on super ignore and you can't read his posts but he can't do the reverse

wait a minute 

hey Huey you sack of shit, stay mad and unhappy


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Huey is on super ignore and you can't read his posts but he can't do the reverse
> 
> wait a minute
> 
> hey Huey you sack of shit, stay mad and unhappy



i support this message


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Huey is on super ignore and you can't read his posts but he can't do the reverse
> 
> wait a minute
> 
> hey Huey you sack of shit, stay mad and unhappy



Did you become a mod for this sole purpose?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

no

but I've said it before and I'll say it again, hands down best part about being a mod.  My proudest conquest was bugging that shit Homestuck so much he actually expressed a desire to put me on ignore


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> no
> 
> but I've said it before and I'll say it again, hands down best part about being a mod.*  My proudest conquest was bugging that shit Homestuck so much he actually expressed a desire to put me on ignore *



I guess this means mission accomplish on my end?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2015)

*The Century of Self
The Trap: What Happened to Our Dream of Freedom
All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace*

I have been watching a lot of Adam Curtis documentaries and they are all spectacular, well researched in depth spider webs of the methods of how all the best intentions (and a lot of the worst) have lead the world to where we are the the backs of surprisingly few people.

If you want a small snippet of why he is just great here is a short one of his

[youtube]TKaIoGHB6QU[/youtube]

The other cool bit is due to the BBC licensing rules for music the soundtracks in all his stuff is eclectic and fitting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *The Century of Self
> The Trap: What Happened to Our Dream of Freedom
> All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace*
> 
> ...



i'm interested in this stuff but that short film was highly questionable, drew specious links between a lot of only vaguely-related stuff without citing much - hell it didn't cite any evidence at all - and kind of ignored a lot of things 

it came off as more weird and obtuse than anything

sure, six minutes isn't much time, but if you know you only have that much, then pick a smaller issue that you can condense into that time w/o coming off as random and nonsensical


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

I am not a crook

i'm a simple thief ^_____________________________________^


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

bring down the establishment and classism


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2015)

You expect sources in a television bit to be stated straight up during it? How much TV have you watched?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Taleran said:


> You expect sources in a television bit to be stated straight up during it? How much TV have you watched?


don't wave away the reasonable expectation of claims having some kind of proof by saying tv doesn't do that so welp

it's not hard to, while talking about nixon's supposed notion that actors and scientists and academics were in a wide-ranging conspiracy against him, to, like, put a quote from his autobiography or the white house tapes or whatever, where he says that, on the screen and have its source underneath the quote


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

we faked the moon landing

source: 
kissmyass newyork times


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2015)

So you are unable to believe that research is done behind the scenes from you and the idea of putting something on film for 6 minutes is to cut that in the best way to present it visually. 

What you want is weird and would only serve to break flow.

Also what you are specifically questioning is EXACTLY what Watergate was.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm pulling a titty here if I wasn't obvious enuff


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2015)

I am too lazy to quote.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Taleran said:


> So you are unable to believe that research is done behind the scenes from you and the idea of putting something on film for 6 minutes is to cut that in the best way to present it visually.
> 
> What you want is weird and would only serve to break flow.
> 
> Also what you are specifically questioning is EXACTLY what Watergate was.



i never said i was unable to believe it, that doesn't preclude me wanting to be sure 

it's not weird, i've seen it plenty of times, and confirming the credibility of your account is more important than "flow"

wiretapping the DNC doesn't mean nixon legitimately thought all the aforementioned people were in some joint conspiracy to run america, he wasn't insane


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2015)

Credibility is built on reputation and having a multiple decade spanning career making docs of all sizes precludes the fact that prior to the year 2015 someone has already asked the questions you are.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

implying that every single person watching that short film already knows who the dude is (even though it's intended specifically to advertise and introduce him), and implying that his previous trustworthiness precludes the necessity of providing evidence for things he's saying

two bad implications


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you guys debating Nixon of all things? Why?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

what's an appropriate thing to discuss in a convo thread with no topic?


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what's an appropriate thing to discuss in a convo thread with no topic?



[youtube]mPpeC_GW0cg[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

You shouldn't bring up topics you have little to no experience in.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Gesy, you know my insurance doesn't cover burns.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

So, anyone know what happened to Cyphon?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2015)

that's a good question


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

his wife finally caught him shit talking about which women he would bang 

prolly


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So, anyone know what happened to Cyphon?



Naruto ended.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So, anyone know what happened to Cyphon?



wow, i completely forgot about cyphon

the fact that i was allowed to do that is pretty great tho

i hadn't noticed he doesn't shitpost here anymore, but, hallelujah


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess we can add him to the RIP list along with the likes of James Bond, Nakor, Amuro, Z, Preet, etc


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

preet will still pop in from time to time

Z i'm pretty sure is dead

or in a nursing home


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha, I never had a problem with Cyphon tbh. Just gotta realise his taste in fiction and movies is pretty out there.


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i hadn't noticed he doesn't shitpost here anymore, but, hallelujah



He has the probably most questionable taste ever. But i don't think that qualifies as shitposting. Especially with some of the examples running around here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, not sure why Luc hated Cyphon, he isn't nearly as annoying as some--other members.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, not sure why Luc hated Cyphon, he isn't nearly as annoying as some--other members.



cos he was dumb and passive-aggressive 

and he had mind-blowingly shit taste


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

his highly questionable taste is the 9th wonder of the world


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> cos he was dumb and passive-aggressive
> 
> and he had mind-blowingly shit taste



Was he passive aggressive to a lot of people though or just you?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Was he passive aggressive to a lot of people though or just you?



i didn't say anyone else was required to dislike him, i was answering the question of why i disliked him. but he was mostly passive-aggressive to me, yes


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2015)

I like Cyphon.


It was fun seeing him and Huey argue.

It was like:


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i didn't say anyone else was required to dislike him, i was answering the question of why i disliked him. but he was mostly passive-aggressive to me, yes



I think you just have a penchant for rubbing people the wrong way.



Slice said:


> I like Cyphon.
> 
> 
> It was fun seeing him and Huey argue.
> ...



The trouble with that scenario is Huey being here at all.


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2015)

Cyphon only make senses in the Cafe


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Cyphon only make senses in the Cafe



Actually on that Cyphon had some really stupid political opinions

I was mostly thinking of his posting here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I think you just have a penchant for rubbing people the wrong way.





is there some larger point being made here

it feels like there is


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Actually on that Cyphon had some really stupid political opinions
> 
> I was mostly thinking of his posting here.



i believe cyphon was also of the "there is no such thing as institutional racism or racial disadvantage, bootstraps or gtfo" school

forgot about that

we can add that in


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is there some larger point being made here
> 
> it feels like there is



Nope, just an observation.



Lucaniel said:


> i believe cyphon was also of the "there is no such thing as institutional racism or racial disadvantage, bootstraps or gtfo" school
> 
> forgot about that
> 
> we can add that in



Those were indeed the stupid opinions I meant.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Nope, just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Those were indeed the stupid opinions I meant.



well, as opposed to having a penchant for it, i don't _unintentionally_ rub people the wrong way; i see people being shit (for which i have a low tolerance), i intentionally call people out on being shit, and they understandably get upset about it


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Actually on that Cyphon had some really stupid political opinions
> 
> I was mostly thinking of his posting here.



I don't know how he is now, but I remember frequently agreeing with him a few year ago.

I've never agree with him here


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I don't know how he is now, but I remember frequently agreeing with him a few year ago.



that's usually how you can tell


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well, as opposed to having a penchant for it, i don't _unintentionally_ rub people the wrong way; i see people being shit (for which i have a low tolerance), i intentionally call people out on being shit, and they understandably get upset about it



Hmm, that makes sense. I don't reall have the energy to do that, so I typically leave it to what is truly objectionable.



Lucaniel said:


> that's usually how you can tell


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2015)

lol Luca haven't you admitted to having a deliberately callous posting style


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> I like Cyphon.
> 
> 
> It was fun seeing him and Huey argue.
> ...



this is an underrated post


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Gossiping about members is probably shitposting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol Luca haven't you admitted to having a deliberately callous posting style



didn't i just say i intentionally call people out for being shit

where is the contradiction


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Little miss Sunshine, ovaheeya.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone see that Scientology doc yet?


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

It's v good, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2015)

Cool.  I'm fairly interested in seeing it myself.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you going to boycott the new MI?

You should.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Luc thinks it's cool calling people out. Typical inferiority complex.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Luc thinks it's cool calling people out. Typical inferiority complex.



when did i say i thought it was cool? 

yasha projects his own delusions onto what people say so he can have something to attack them about. typical inferiority complex


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RV4fbdcsMT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

well that looks a lot better than the goggle car


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Poverty  shrinks brains from birth: Studies show that children from low-income  families have smaller brains and lower cognitive abilities.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

*Song of the Sea - 8.5/10*

God damn the art is gorgeous in this film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> [YOUTUBE]RV4fbdcsMT4[/YOUTUBE]




So that's the car I'll be spending my midlife crisis in huh?


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

It's pretty dope that you face backwards. 

Convertible would be sick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure about the self driving,I  imagine  a couple of early models are going to drive some people off a cliff.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

I trust Google and Tesla.

You know who trusted Mercedes Benz? Hitler.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is there some larger point being made here
> 
> it feels like there is



he's saying you abrasive and you pick fights


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> he's saying you abrasive and you pick fights


I agree with this 

Speaking of which, Para..why do you, Rukia, and so many other schlubs support this shit?

[youtube]pX8BXH3SJn0[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't watch college sports actualy

pro or bust


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> he's saying you abrasive and you pick fights



he's right


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I know


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

I tried watching college basketball a couple of times

I wanted to die


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Not much into college sports either, but I'd imagine it would make the drafts more interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2015)

Those who have seen it, do you think Song of the Sea was 2014's best animated film?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2015)

I loved college basketball when I was a kid.  But the new rule that allows kids to go to college for one year and then enter the NBA draft has ruined the sport.  I still watch because I can't banish my nostalgia so easily.  But it is not the same.

And I don't want athletes to ever be paid.  The scholarship is plenty in my opinion.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Nothing except injury can stop Spurs from 2peat.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2015)

Yasha.  Did you like Kingsman?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 30, 2015)

If they shortened the shot clock, college basketball would be a lot more entertaining.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Those who have seen it, do you think Song of the Sea was 2014's best animated film?



I don't think it was as good as Kaguya.

I preferred the art direction and maybe even the animation style, but everything else was a step below.

It was better than all the other animated movies I've seen in 2014, of which I think the Lego movie was the only major one I haven't seen? Might be a couple others.

Edit: Kaguya is actually a 2013 movie, so yeah it was better than the rest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2015)

I didn't see any good animated films in 2014.  Bad year for the format.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  Did you like Kingsman?



Very much. Samuel Jackson was hilarious with his fake Chinese accent.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 30, 2015)

I haven't had the time to see Song of the Sea yet. It looks like it might be the best animated movie of last year though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I didn't see any good animated films in 2014.  Bad year for the format.


What did you see?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Those who have seen it, do you think Song of the Sea was 2014's best animated film?


Well only other animated film of 2014 i have seen is Kaguya.
Looking only the quality of the animation, i'm not sure, both are gorgeous animated, i think i might slightly prefer Kaguya mostly because of how well fit the film, though Song of the Sea has some really cool imagery..., 

As overall i think Kaguya is definitely a better film though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

Kaguya is 2013


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Lakers fans are mad with their team winning.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Lakers fans are mad with their team winning.



They can't even tank properly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

i like stunna's avatar

happy batman is a strange sight but a good one


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Lakers fans are mad with their team winning.



I didn't know Asian people like sports


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_r5P1fGgRos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

i see Banshee is going to go the i*c*st route.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> i see Banshee is going to go the i*c*st route.



huh

you must be kinda far in?

or are you picking up on the hints back in s01e08


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2015)

smh

Talk about that shit in the Banshee thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> huh
> 
> you must be kinda far in?
> 
> or are you picking up on the hints back in s01e08



The latter, the way he looked at her all wet and naked was kinda abnormal. 



Masterrace said:


> smh
> 
> Talk about that shit in the Banshee thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

s01e08 is great 

dat fight

also reminder that banshee s2 is better than banshee s1 and banshee s3 is better than banshee s2

so you have even more goodness to look forward to


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

wtf is Banshee

>googles

huh. This is my first time ever hearing about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah this show is very "under the radar", but pretty entertaining.



Lucaniel said:


> s01e08 is great
> 
> dat fight
> 
> ...



 Best episode so far, glad to see things are picking up. Carrie kicked some serious ass there.


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wtf is Banshee
> 
> >googles
> 
> huh. This is my first time ever hearing about it



I think you'd like it Stunna 

The Knick is the better Cinemax show tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah this show is very "under the radar", but pretty entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Best episode so far, glad to see things are picking up. Carrie kicked some serious ass there.



yeah i liked how intense and no holds barred it was even tho one of the combatants was a woman. that final s1 stretch with the school siege and then that fight and then...[redacted spoilers]...was awesome


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> What did you see?


Good point.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

I am marrying my beautiful cousin.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

are you saying that you plan to propose, or that you've proposed already


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2015)

What are the benefits for you when you do this Yasha? Financial reasons or family pressure?

Because i dont think you suddently stopped being aromantic.


(Or is it April 1st in your timezone already?)


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

I got her pregnant.


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2015)

And i'm officially not believing you. You wouldnt be so calm about that given your attitude towards relationships.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

**


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

@Slice: I am still waiting for everything to sink in. It's all too sudden. I was just told that I'm going to be father.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

First Huey, then Tetra, now Yasha...

_Rate Thread Babies, we make our dreams come true~_


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

any day now, Enno's gonna log on talkin' about how one of his exes is claiming that the baby is his


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2015)

I can see that happening. 

And then she forces him with a knife to his throat to sign the papers that 'prove it'.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not sure how to break the news to my uncle. She is 19 and still in high school. Definitely too young to marry.


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2015)

Thats really young... What the hell are you doing with a girl 10 years younger than you in the first place.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> any day now, Enno's gonna log on talkin' about how one of his exes is claiming that the baby is his



Ayyyyyyy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I am marrying my beautiful cousin.





Yasha said:


> I got her pregnant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2015)

Demonic Toys: C

Pretty weird and uneven, but I liked it more than "Puppet Master". Only watching this to prepare for the crossover between the franchises.

And guys...I'm pregnant with Yasha's baby too...


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmmm, I always thought MH would be the top in that scenario.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2015)

I was. Clearly I impregnated myself with Yasha's baby.

In all serious though, congratulations Yasha. Hope it isn't too awkward with the Uncle.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

[youtube]Q2gt1PQQDX0[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2015)

yasha either maximum trolling or there are really really big cultural barriers at hand


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

Just Yasha being Yasha


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey VBD, did you read the link I posted yesterday about poverty's affects on the brain?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2015)

i dont read







and no, i havent read anything from yesterday.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

VBD we already know you can't read no need to repeat it


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2015)

you're reported.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Harvey Weinstein has good taste.  The Italian model he groped is fine as hell.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia this isn't the cafe, we don't do misogyny here.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> yasha either maximum trolling or there are really really big cultural barriers at hand



I think he is trolling


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rukia this isn't the cafe, we don't do misogyny here.



Rukia is a dirty pig


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> any day now, Enno's gonna log on talkin' about how one of his exes is claiming that the baby is his





I am waiting for the day

Probably explaining how she must have poked holes in the condom


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2015)

Yasha are you being serious right now. 

I actually just had a convo with an ex who was threatening me earlier. Not preggers though. Missed each time baby.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I'm not sure how to break the news to my uncle. She is 19 and still in high school. Definitely too young to marry.



what, did she get kept behind a grade or something?


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

[youtube]lZMzf-SDWP8[/youtube]


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Yasha are you being serious right now.
> 
> I actually just had a convo with an ex who was threatening me earlier. Not preggers though. Missed each time baby.



The same ex that announced she was following you around Asia?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2015)

Lol yep. Cray ass. Says she wants us to donate blood together.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

How romantic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

hahahahaha oh man that interstellar honest trailer

what a shit film


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Yasha are you being serious right now.
> 
> I actually just had a convo with an ex who was threatening me earlier. Not preggers though. Missed each time baby.



Ayyyyy


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2015)

That ruined Interstellar for me


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> How romantic.



What does she even intend to happen? 

An excuse to spend time together? Or maybe she'd suggest a "casual" pint or two after, knowing that drinking after donating gets you smashed and try to take advantage of drunken Enno?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

interstellar? i hardly know her!


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Love is the one thing we're capable of perceiving that transcends dimensions of time and space"

Nolan has gone off the deep end


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> That ruined Interstellar for me




Baked Potato


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

Tfw would not be surprised if he hooked up with said ex recently


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hahahahaha oh man that interstellar honest trailer
> 
> *what a shit film*


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> "Love is the one thing we're capable of perceiving that transcends dimensions of time and space"


He's right, of course, but in the context of the movie?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

"Love is the one thing we're capable of perceiving that transcends the dimensions of time and space"


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> He's right, of course, but in the context of the movie?



What does that even mean regardless of context? Why can we perceive love more than any other emotion?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

because it's love, bitch


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> because it's love, bitch



Han never been loved


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> because it's love, bitch



That's not a real answer


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> He's right, of course, but in the context of the movie?



he's not right

it makes no sense


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> massacoon is right



reconsider what you're saying, son


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Man, these Mad Max: Fury Road trailers. 3 for 3 so far, and there hasn't been a single sequence shown that hasn't gotten me excited. And it's properly rated R, too.

It should fucking destroy the Box Office.

But I fear the tasteless masses will try and give it the Dredd treatment.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Louie S4 is on Netflix! 

and yeah, Fury Road looks dope.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and yeah, Fury Road looks dope.



To be honest, I am more hyped for it than Age of Ultron.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

same.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> same.



Awwww Yeah


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Stealing from Event Horizon was a master stroke.  The only thing Interstellar did right.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stealing from Event Horizon was a master stroke.  The only thing Interstellar did right.



Man, Event Horizon was such a great film. It gave me the creeps when I watched it when it first came out. 

Also, a gift for everyone here. It was just leaked onto the net.

You're welcome.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

Yo Detective

whenever Stunna is slippin' my nig

use dis


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Detective
> 
> whenever Stunna is slippin' my nig
> 
> use dis



Will do, mate, but that is going to be worn out as fuck before a single page in this thread expires, due to Stunna's consistent as fuck shenanigans.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, new Fast and the Furious is this weekend?  Guess I will be making a trip to the cinema.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

I need a new car.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Miami is going to spank San Antonio tonight.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish I lived in USA sometimes.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I wish I lived in USA sometimes.



At first, I was like "no, you don't". Then, I remember how shitty UK is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

>he lives in malaysia


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

Yasha said:


> At first, I was like "no, you don't". Then, I remember how shitty UK is.



Bring me with you on your next transatlantic trip to the Big Apple or the Big Easy.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >he lives in malaysia



Your point is?




Speedy Jag. said:


> Bring me with you on your next transatlantic trip to the Big Apple or the Big Easy.



US is really not as good as you think, bro. So many homeless people.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

Yasha said:


> US is really not as good as you think, bro. So many homeless people.



I remember the obese people mostly on my last trip to New York.

Plus many of them were as rude as Londoners in the street.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Your point is?



you know what my point is

stay mad tho


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2015)

Hollywood is a lie. US is nothing like that. Despite it being the richest country in the world, there are way too many poverty-stricken, homeless, unemployed people.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

U.S. is a sham.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

Going ham for some Lamb Chowder.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh shit guys.

First Batman vs Superman trailer attached to Mad Max: Road Fury


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

my dick attached to yo momma's ass


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

iZombie isn't terrible guys.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh shit guys.
> 
> First Batman vs Superman trailer attached to Mad Max: Road Fury





Can't wait for Batman vs Superman Also Wonder Woman Featuring Cyborg And Aquaman


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Jena.  Flash continues to be solid.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jena.  Flash continues to be solid.





person of interest is solid

flash is mediocre


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jena.  Flash continues to be solid.



It's far eclipsed Arrow at this point


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Jena likes Arrow though.  Flash is fantastic compared to Arrow; at least this season of Arrow.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

oh yeah that i agree

arrow s3 is fucking trash


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

that said the flash still had the most hella autistic scene of the season, when barry blackmailed linda into dating him by threatening to eat a hot pepper


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jena likes Arrow though.  Flash is fantastic compared to Arrow; at least this season of Arrow.





Lucaniel said:


> oh yeah that i agree
> 
> arrow s3 is fucking trash



Yeah...season 3 

If things keep the way they are to the finale this is the last season of Arrow I'm watching...


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Guys, I was discussing this in a thread on another forum I frequent, but do you all believe that some races are vastly superior than others? I don't want to cause any rustled jimmies, but I hope we can all discuss this in a logical and mature manner.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Not really.  There are traits that I consider superior though.  If being of a certain race makes you more likely to be tall for example; that's a good thing in my book.

And if I were to be reincarnated.  I want to be a white man.  Why?  Because it's familiar.  It's easy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

> Guys, I was discussing this in a thread on another forum I frequent


i.e.          stormfront


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Jena said:


> Yeah...season 3
> 
> If things keep the way they are to the finale this is the last season of Arrow I'm watching...



i love how arrow is so far up its own asshole that ollie actually went to rescue malcolm from the appropriate punishment for his crimes even after he drugged thea to murder sara i.e. using his kid sister to kill his ex-gf. that aside from also having killed his best friend...and 500 other people


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not really.  There are traits that I consider superior though.  If being of a certain race makes you more likely to be tall for example; that's a good thing in my book.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm tall.  I enjoy being tall.  I think others would enjoy being tall.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

I would enjoy being tall.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys, I was discussing this in a thread on another forum I frequent, but do you all believe that some races are vastly superior than others? I don't want to cause any rustled jimmies, but I hope we can all discuss this in a logical and mature manner.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not really.  There are traits that I consider superior though.  If being of a certain race makes you more likely to be tall for example; that's a good thing in my book.
> 
> And if I were to be reincarnated.  I want to be a white man.  Why?  Because it's familiar.  It's easy.





Stunna said:


> i.e.          stormfront



Wait, what kind of races did you guys think I was talking about? I meant like Decathlon Vs. Marathon, or Indy Vs, F1.

Wow, you guys, just Wow.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And if I were to be reincarnated.  I want to be a white man.  Why?  Because it's familiar.  It's easy.


[YOUTUBE]6CmzT4OV-w0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Wait, what kind of races did you guys think I was taking about? I meant like Decathlon Vs. Marathon, or Indy Vs, F1.
> 
> Wow, you guys, just Wow.


ayyyy this weak sauce troll game


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

I like running marathons.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ayyyy this weak sauce troll game



LOL, I got you and Rukia good, though. I can't believe how quickly you both went there.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

of course you do


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

But do you like winning marathons?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> LOL, I got you and Rukia good, though. I can't believe how quickly you both went there.


I mean, obviously the idea of fictional races was in my mind, but most people would specify. You were deliberately vague and we jumped to the most reasonable conclusion

3/10


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

The most reasonable conclusion was he was trolling.

typical stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

The training sucks though.  And it eats up a large portion of my free time.  If I wanted to get faster; fast enough to joke about winning; I would have to dedicate more time to training.  And that is something I am not willing to do.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys, I was discussing this in a thread on another forum I frequent, but do you all believe that some races are vastly superior than others? I don't want to cause any rustled jimmies, but I hope we can all discuss this in a logical and mature manner.







Lucaniel said:


> i love how arrow is so far up its own asshole that ollie actually went to rescue malcolm from the appropriate punishment for his crimes even after he drugged thea to murder sara i.e. using his kid sister to kill his ex-gf. that aside from also having killed his best friend...and 500 other people



Argh, I know!  I love John Barrowman but fucking this Malcolm plotline is so stupid. This season lacks focus and some of the decisions its made are just baffling. And just like this show has no self-awareness at all this season...the episode where Ray Palmer was going to turn in Ollie and Felicity says, without a hint of irony, "It's been 2 years since he's killed someone." I almost died laughing. And seriously every female character (except maybe Laurel to a lesser extent) is just getting fucked over this season. Roy is getting shoved in the background completely. Ollie is a douche. And that's another thing!! Ollie's whole conflict over not joining the league makes no fucking sense because Ra's _straight-up said_ that he didn't have to use it to kill, he could train an army of non-killer Vigilantes so why the fuck is it this big moral dilemma? And it's really weird that Ollie is so fucking preachy about not killing people when he has a lot of blood on his hands (and in S2 when he was turning over a new leaf...he still was conflicted about it, he still felt guilty about killing, he _had_ to kill Vertigo and it was like an actual thing with character development, Sara was his foil with the whole killing/not killing thing).

Shit dog don't even get me started  I could rant for weeks on this...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Grape said:


> The most reasonable conclusion was he was trolling.
> 
> typical stunna.


well, yes, which is why instead of trying to entertain a dialogue, I made a reference to stormfront


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, obviously the idea of fictional races was in my mind, but most people would specify. You were deliberately vague and we jumped to the most reasonable conclusion
> 
> 3/10



How can you justify jumping to the "most reasonable conclusion" when I didn't provide any strong evidence to which definition of race I was alluding to? I mean, I also mentioned hoping to speak of this in a logical and mature manner. You are from NC, you know first hand how fiercely passionate your people are about Nascar races. I just hoped you wouldn't try to convert everyone over to your people's Ricky Bobby loving ways.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

How'd you guys like Going Clear?


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Concession accepted.


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Jena said:


> Argh, I know!  I love John Barrowman but fucking this Malcolm plotline is so stupid. This season lacks focus and some of the decisions its made are just baffling. And just like this show has no self-awareness at all this season...the episode where Ray Palmer was going to turn in Ollie and Felicity says, without a hint of irony, "It's been 2 years since he's killed someone." I almost died laughing. And seriously every female character (except maybe Laurel to a lesser extent) is just getting fucked over this season. Roy is getting shoved in the background completely. Ollie is a douche. And that's another thing!! Ollie's whole conflict over not joining the league makes no fucking sense because Ra's _straight-up said_ that he didn't have to use it to kill, he could train an army of non-killer Vigilantes so why the fuck is it this big moral dilemma? And it's really weird that Ollie is so fucking preachy about not killing people when he has a lot of blood on his hands (and in S2 when he was turning over a new leaf...he still was conflicted about it, he still felt guilty about killing, he _had_ to kill Vertigo and it was like an actual thing with character development, Sara was his foil with the whole killing/not killing thing).
> 
> Shit dog don't even get me started  I could rant for weeks on this...



i feel the exact same...this show is so far up its own superhero morality ass that it doesn't actually question any of its premises at all, so it's like "obviously you HAVE to say no to ra's even though he specifically said you don't have to kill...cos he's bad. he's the bad guy! nuhh!"

i think the not killing thing has also been bullshit from the start because every time he goes out with dig, the dude's just blazing away on his glock, and you think what, are those rubber rounds?  is he not constantly fucking killing people?  what, killing people is only okay if you used to get paid to do it for AMERICA?

man...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

also jesus christ i like how ollie can be a total dick whenever it's convenient for the writers to create some conflict, but he didn't have the backbone to stand up to laurel and tell det lance that sara died so we could be free of that shit ages ago

smh


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

superhero morality bullshit is a scourge

i remember when reese used to kill people left and right in POI and it made sense because he was a fucking CIA assassin and then suddenly he started going out of his way to specifically kneecap them all instead

and it got so bad that when he fought hersh, he was actually willing to stab him just enough to inconvenience him and let him live, instead of just executing this insanely dangerous guy who was obviously out to kill him at any cost

prolly cos some dipshit higher-up whined to the POI showrunners that they weren't sending the right moral message by letting reese kill people all the time


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

>All this shitposting


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ayyyy this weak sauce troll game





Stunna said:


> I mean, obviously the idea of fictional races was in my mind, but most people would specify. You were deliberately vague and we jumped to the most reasonable conclusion
> 
> 3/10



Have you tried _listening_ to D'Angelo lately?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2015)

*Spanglish*

5/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >All this shitposting



you will never be white


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2015)

Well and the murder thing was one thing that initially attracted me to Arrow...it was different from the other superhero shows. And I was ok with the switch last season because it was more like "I'm going to _try_ and do better because what I've been doing isn't right" not "ALL KILLING IS WRONG EVER"


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Jena said:


> Well and the murder thing was one thing that initially attracted me to Arrow...it was different from the other superhero shows. And I was ok with the switch last season because it was more like "I'm going to _try_ and do better because what I've been doing isn't right" not "ALL KILLING IS WRONG EVER"



well thing is...the switch was motivated...actually i made a post ab this



here


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought you were above this Stunna, you let me down.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

you thought I was above shitposting?

you should know better


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> well thing is...the switch was motivated...actually i made a post ab this
> 
> 
> 
> here



This is so true 



Stunna said:


> you thought I was above shitposting?
> 
> you should know better


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Everyone wanna be like Grape


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you thought I was above shitposting?
> 
> you should know better



Being a good boy suits you better


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Jena said:


> This is so true



yeah so on reflection i'm not even on board with his reasons for not killing to begin with, so to take it to this insane extreme is just...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

i didn't specify who i'm talking 'bout

it's not all about you, Luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i didn't specify who i'm talking 'bout
> 
> it's not all about you, Luc



i never said it was 

welp


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Para, how many of your friends/family has the church made you "disconnect" from?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> para like every post you've made in the last three days has consisted of coming into a thread and calling everyone there dumb
> 
> what's going on



Para is coming to a sudden realisation that he is posting on a childrens chinese cartoon forum...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2015)

what is grape even on about


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

who knows what that psychotic's always babbling about 

why are him and yasha and tittynipple and masterrace allowed anyway

this thread's like an outreach program for a mental hospital


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't worry, Para. Help will come to break you free from Miscavige's control


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry if this sounded like rambling, but I'm just shaken by the overflowing of emotions I am having right now and it difficult to type. It's hard to come out and be vulnerable enough to say this, but lately I've been feeling a bit remorseful about my prejudices. I had a great conversation with a elderly man and now I see that we are all wonderful, despite our flaws and I was awfully wrong about the things I've said. I am sorry about all the all the hateful things I've said and I'm sorry if I've cause any ill feelings. I am a terrible human being and I don't deserve your forgiveness, but I am working hard to become a better person.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2015)

So, no "funny" prank from the staff for April 1st?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> who knows what that psychotic's always babbling about
> 
> why are him and yasha and tittynipple and masterrace allowed anyway
> 
> this thread's like an outreach program for a mental hospital



You don't know me enough to judge my value to this thread. If one of us had to go, more people would choose to keep me over you. Wanna put that to the test?


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You don't know me enough to judge my value to this thread. If one of us had to go, more people would choose to keep me over you. Wanna put that to the test?



Don't get big-headed, Yasha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You don't know me enough to judge my value to this thread. If one of us had to go, more people would choose to keep me over you. Wanna put that to the test?



why do i need to do a psych eval on you to know you're creepy and dumb

and yeah prolly

cos pearls before swine

popularity = / = quality


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

glad to see i struck a nerve in that diseased brain of yours tho


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2015)

Luc sure loves to pick fights. 

Are you that direct IRL too? Just curious.


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2015)

Just misclicked the section and saw the current Blender pic. My fucking sides.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Luc sure loves to pick fights.
> 
> Are you that direct IRL too? Just curious.



i'm not hair-trigger like this irl, nah. that'd be dumb. if i was exposed to someone like yasha, i'd just avoid them. no percentage in giving a guy who might stab you a reason to stab you


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

As I said, you don't know me if you think stabbing is my MO.

Stabbing people like a dog is the last thing I would do. Because I like dog.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 1, 2015)

the new Mad Max trailer 

damn

also the main baddy is played by the same actor who played it in the first one hah


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Who would you keep, Stunna? Luc or Yumi?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

yumi, I guess


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2015)

The fuck is going on in this thread.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Miss you, Enno. /nohomo

Are you coming to Asia?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep touring Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam in the summer.

Going to Edinburugh over the Easter weekend. I know Rukia loves that damn place.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Only 3 countries?

Killing Field is the most memorable place to visit in Cambodia.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

I've figured it out.

Luc is currently metamorphosing into TetraVaal.

Send the Nobel prize asap. Thanks.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Luc doesn't even have 1% of Tetra's intelligence.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Luc doesn't even have 1% of Tetra's intelligence.



Or life experience, if we're being honest here.

Dat ice cold reply though, Yash.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

This final season of Justified. OMG, it's beyond top tier.

The writing, the tension, and the fantastic acting.

Only 2 eps left.

Possibly the greatest modern day western. Dirty Harry Meets The Good, The Bad & The Ugly.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Only 3 countries?
> 
> Killing Field is the most memorable place to visit in Cambodia.



Laos aswell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2015)

Puppet Master: The Legacy: F

A new low.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

Sometimes I think these movies don't exist, MH. You're just reviewing fake movies until someone calls you out on it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha playin' no games


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2015)

Tetra wasn't particularly intelligent. Mostly just passionate.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 1, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Tetra wasn't particularly intelligent. Mostly just passionate.



That might be the understatement of the year...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Who are the most intelligent TOP 3 in this thread?


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

1. Raisin
2. Grape
3. Grape Krush


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

boy that doesn't seem like a good idea


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

1. Enno
2. Jena
3. Detective


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't regard myself as particularly intelligent. Normal intelligence tbh.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

What a class act. That humbleness


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

I ain't gonna rank none of you

but I do think quite highly of VBD and Stunna


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Sometimes I think these movies don't exist, MH. You're just reviewing fake movies until someone calls you out on it.



Wikipedia it. I still have three of these fuckers to go. "Puppetmaster Vs Demonic Toys", "Axis of Evil" and "Axis Rising"...apparently the franchise returns to its Nazi roots. 

and I think it's obvious that I am the most intelligent person here. I managed to get Yasha to watch "Terror Toons", a task that can only be accomplished by the highest form of intellect.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I ain't gonna rank none of you
> 
> but I do think quite highly of VBD and Stunna



Considering that you seem to think 90% of the forum is full of dumbfucks these days, does that mean you don't rate anyone else?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

not at all, I think fondly of some of you as well.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Awww


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

Para cares for us.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

para still a professional under-bus-thrower


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Wikipedia it. I still have three of these fuckers to go. "Puppetmaster Vs Demonic Toys", "Axis of Evil" and "Axis Rising"...apparently the franchise returns to its Nazi roots.
> 
> and I think it's obvious that I am the most intelligent person here. I managed to get Yasha to watch "Terror Toons", a task that can only be accomplished by the highest form of intellect.





And how do I know you're not editing Wikipedia?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Sometimes I think these movies don't exist, MH. You're just reviewing fake movies until someone calls you out on it.



          .


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 1, 2015)

tfw a film student with a ?100 budget could make a movie that MH would actually bother to watch


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

why does mh watch so many F-movies tho

why does he do it to himself


----------



## Karasu (Apr 1, 2015)

My thoughs exactly ^ 



MartialHorror said:


> Puppet Master: The Legacy: F
> 
> A new low.




I mean, did you expect better from this piece of shit? 

*no disrespect


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a bigger masochist on these forums


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2015)

MH is Andre-sama level.

Bad movies of Martialnomics?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I mean, did you expect better from this piece of shit?
> 
> *no disrespect


mh routinely gets Qs like that, he's not gonna take offence


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

Batman vs Superman

New poster.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

[youtube]l_K8AAxomDY[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2015)

So I'm close to teaching English over in Asia or South America. Malaysia was one of the options, and but I said no because that place is Muslim and Yasha lives there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2015)

Slice has the blood of the supreme, he has to be up there in intelligence.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> So I'm close to teaching English over in Asia or South America. Malaysia was one of the options, and but I said no because that place is Muslim and Yasha lives there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

solid decision from vbd

i gotta question

where the hell is pseudo


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> So I'm close to teaching English over in Asia or South America. Malaysia was one of the options, and but I said no because that place is Muslim and Yasha lives there.



Congrats dude. I think Asia would be an interesting experience for you. South America is somewhat dangerous from what I hear from people who hail from certain regions of it. 

I'm curious though, if you are teaching them English, are you part of a rotating teacher program(the kind where you have to re-up after each term) or do they require you to learn a bit of their language?



Violent By Design said:


> Slice has the blood of the supreme, he has to be up there in intelligence.



Slice probably takes the world's most efficient shits due to the superior build quality of his digestive system.

Dat German engineering


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

tfw the only thing vbd's students will learn is slang and shit talk


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

A new suspect as fuck Asian generation of Celtic fans shall rise


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw the only thing vbd's students will learn is slang and shit talk




This post makes me remember VBD's voice from those vocaroo era threads from last year. Good times


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

>pseudo's post deletion gimmick overtook his entire persona to the extent that i'm now the only one who remembers he ever existed...like psycho-pirate after crisis on infinite earths


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

we all know he exists

we just ignore him a lot of the time


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Congrats dude. I think Asia would be an interesting experience for you. South America is somewhat dangerous from what I hear from people who hail from certain regions of it.



I'm not to worried about crime, more worried about big ass rats.



> I'm curious though, if you are teaching them English, are you part of a rotating teacher program(the kind where you have to re-up after each term) or do they require you to learn a bit of their language?



I'd probably go for 2-3 months. I don't have to learn any foreign language.

I might do a marketing internship instead, I'll find out when I go for my interview next week. Might even try some other abroad programs, but I always wanted to live in another country for a couple months.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

Do research, VBD. I remember reading sketchy shit about those programs..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Do research, VBD. I remember reading sketchy shit about those programs..



imma get raped


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2015)

vbd you are bait for this program real talk


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tUEkqZxLyrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2015)

Deadpool live action series would be potentially so much better than Arrow and Flash


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

Netflix Deadpool


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Netflix Deadpool



Don't toy with my emotions like this, Grapey.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2015)

You're dead to me Grapeape


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm happier that it's a movie series tbh.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

> California's ongoing drought isn't letting up. As a result, Governor Edmund Brown announced today that California will enforce statewide water restrictions for the first time in the state's history. The actions are meant to reduce the state's water usage by 25 percent, the governor said in a statement.
> 
> "Today we are standing on dry grass where there should be five feet of snow," Governor Brown said. "Therefore, I'm issuing an executive order mandating substantial water reductions across our state."
> 
> ...



The thirst is real


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2015)

rip california


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

#saveparalax


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Para is gonna join the cast of the Mad Max: Fury Road sequel


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

my tag has never been more relevant than in this week.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

[youtube]7rNyxcCBsRI[/youtube]


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> So I'm close to teaching English over in Asia or South America. Malaysia was one of the options, and but I said no because that place is Muslim and Yasha lives there.



Is Taiwan or Japan an option?

If not, Malaysia is probably the third best option you have in Asia. Islam is not a problem here because we are a multi-cultural country. We have bars, eat pork, etc. Yasha is not a problem either. He is not interested in black guy.


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

VBD. Go to Japan and make a YouTube series, "A Violent Black Man Explores Japan".

I need this in my life. Don't argue. Go.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

VBD will probably end up as a juiceman instead of teaching if he goes to Japan. 

Juicemen are the guys standing around the actress in bukkake films waiting to ejaculate on her face.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Are the trees still green where you live Para?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Arya > Sansa


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Arya > Sansa



Yasha knows what's up.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Maisie Williams is gross


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Arya > Sansa



i have no idea how any non-fucked-up human being can look at that picture and think williams is better looking than turner

but i guess that's where you come in


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> 暴力的なオバマ男が日本を探る


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

This will never get old

[YOUTUBE]ZU84qv3Eh9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

But will it ever get funny?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

it's already funny, masterrace. stay mad


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> VBD will probably end up as a juiceman instead of teaching if he goes to Japan.
> 
> Juicemen are the guys standing around the actress in bukkake films waiting to ejaculate on her face.



Taiwan is my top choice.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Taiwan is my top choice.



I used to call that place Trapwan before I realized I had confused it with Thailand.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2015)

I think Williams is cute


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> My thoughs exactly ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. There is never ever any excuse to be 75% stock footage of other films...


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes. There is never ever any excuse to be 75% stock footage of other films...



75% !?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Arya > Sansa


I like both characters.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I think Williams is cute



i too think she's cute 

but she's no turner


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2015)

Maisie Williams has a fun personality for a celebrity.  And I don't think she takes herself too seriously; which is refreshing.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Maisie Williams has a fun personality for a celebrity.  And I don't think she takes herself too seriously; which is refreshing.



I almost forgot what day this was


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Taiwan is my top choice.



Good choice. Taiwan is awesome. The girls are cute. Your children are going to be half Chinese. :33




Detective said:


> I used to call that place Trapwan before I realized I had confused it with Thailand.



xd

Thailand has its charm. If you like a bit of both.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> 75% !?



Yup. It's about someone trying to find out about the puppets from the new puppet master, so he tells the story/plays recordings and it uses stock footage to show all this. There is not a lot of original footage.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 2, 2015)

So recap movies actually exist...

I keep learning new things from MH reviews.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 2, 2015)

Who the fuck is wad? the guy is gold


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

Jena

[youtube]byOw4AYd7-8[/youtube]

You're welcome


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't get wad too excited with people wearing out his name.

We wouldn't want him to.

Blow.

his.

wad.

.


----------



## Slice (Apr 2, 2015)

That video 

But whoever titled it sickens me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 2, 2015)

April 1st wasnt much of a joke tbh

poor show


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

Didn't my pregnant cousin joke amuse you?


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

No, but I may have jerked off to it three times, Yasha.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Yasha was joking?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha was joking?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Speedy


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

Film Club Day, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Who ready to chirp bout dat Chinatown?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2015)

Horrible bosses 2

B-

Banshee (season 1)

B+

Interstellar

B+


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

What do you old farts think about the reboot of X-Files? Bringing back a classic series that young brats like Stunna might not have even heard of is generally not a good idea.


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

Yasha's right. I don't want to see shitty Stunna X-Files sets for the next three months.

X-Files is overrated.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna will claim that he discovers the series first.


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

Best news ever, Stunna!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Huh, that's odd. Their date is wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> What do you old farts think about the reboot of X-Files? Bringing back a classic series that young brats like Stunna might not have even heard of is generally not a good idea.





Grape said:


> Yasha's right. I don't want to see shitty Stunna X-Files sets for the next three months.
> 
> X-Files is overrated.





Yasha said:


> Stunna will claim that he discovers the series first.


swing and a miss


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna gonna Stunna


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

the last frame of that, when he's in the Freddie Mercury pose... that should be the Stunna emoticon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna is excited about the new season of Full House?


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna is excited about the new season of Full House?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

shiet, I don't even like old Full House


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2015)

I mean...Boy meets world made it work


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna knows about Full House.


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm rewatching Hannibal s2 and Justified s1 over spring break

I'm excited for Mad Men coming back this weekend


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

You should finish House of Cards.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

[youtube]4vYOrQ7Tk8Y[/youtube]

Best shipping ever.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey, VBD. Taiwan is a great choice. Go for it. Let me sleep in your house when I visit.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

the church scene in Kingsman


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

That shit right there.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh, did you finally get a chance to see Kingsman, Stunna?

Nice!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

I did, Detective. Lotta' fun.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna would have shot that pug, like he stabbed Rukia in the back.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess that's a totally sensible thing someone who knew me would think.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2015)

The Stunna I know hates animals.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

wut

how do you come to that conclusion


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2015)

Tom Hardy Says He's Attached To 3 More 'Mad Max' Films, Calls 'Fury Road' "Fucking Unbelievable"


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

*sigh*

sure...why not


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunna, fuck you.  That pug slept on the end of his bed.  That pug trained with him.  And you would repay the dog by shooting him????


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Rukia        pls


----------



## Ae (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the best one yet 
[YOUTUBE]4NhKWZpkw1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm still rooting for her and Shia.  Going down with that ship.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Rukia



pls


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the church scene in Kingsman



The explosion montage when he activates the implants fail save.

Especially set to that music


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

YouTube

Fucking Vietnamese. Part of me died inside.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> The explosion montage when he activates the implants fail save.
> 
> Especially set to that music


Dat "Pomp and Circumstance"


----------



## Karasu (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> YouTube
> 
> Fucking Vietnamese. Part of me died inside.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Eatinnnnn ass


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

Titty back.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

>Websites telling me to turn off adblock and profit from copyrighted content

fuck off


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> Titty back.



Finna watch Batman vs Robin.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

> Deion Sanders, Jr. is a wide receiver at SMU. Deion Sanders, Sr. is... well... Deion Sanders. Because Deion Sanders is Deion Sanders, Deion Sanders Jr. is super rich. He admits this: he released a song called "Money and Girls" and runs a clothing line called "Well Off." Because he's loaded.
> 
> So when Deion Jr. tweeted this:
> 
> ...





> Deion clapped back:
> 
> @DeionSandersJr you're a Huxtable with a million $ trust fund stop the hood stuff! Lololol. Son. #Truth
> 
> — Deion Sanders (@DeionSanders) April 2, 2015



Still Prime Time Sanders


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

He Shang Tsung'd his own son


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

DC >> Marvel

habibi


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

It sounds like the Daredevil series is actually pretty good.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

*Furious 7*: B for the movie; A+ for the tribute to walker

the franchise is legit a fullblown comicbook series...particularly with this entry and all of its cheesy asf one-liners and the transition from one action set piece to another. shit had almost no chill but i had a blast 


and that send off for walker's character was very touching. had me tearing up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

I hear Paul was able to complete around 80% of the scenes..

Was it easy to notice what was real footage and what was CGI?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

Not really. they covered up his absence well


having brothers who look so much like him helps a lot too


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

ted. said:


> *Furious 7*: B for the movie; A+ for the tribute to walker
> 
> the franchise is legit a fullblown comicbook series...particularly with this entry and all of its cheesy asf one-liners and the transition from one action set piece to another. shit had almost no chill but i had a blast
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 3, 2015)

Gone Girl
A-
Really liked the movie overall, the plot was kept under wraps well (I can usually deduce the plotline with good accuracy, I was iffy on that movie in the beginning) Affleck was the perfect role for the lead dude, and I enjoyed watching that bitch's plan come together. I hated her, but the way she held her power and followed her will was oddly commanding of respect. But in the end I don't think it was perfect simply because towards the end there are some iffy things with the plot involving her end game plan, but nothing too ridiculous.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Could be my favorite film of last year


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like the Daredevil series is actually pretty good.





APRIL HYPE IS REAL!!!


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Blackula- i cant even rate this.

Currently at a trash movie evening with friends and I'm already pretty wasted. It's fun.
Next up is "Frogs". Some kind of 70s or 80s Eco "horror" movie


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Slice still paying back restitution to the world for Germany's past sins.

Taking multiple bullets up his anus, point blank, by watching these films.

What a team player


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Batman vs Robin is not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Slice still paying back restitution to the world for Germany's past sins.
> 
> Taking multiple bullets up his anus, point blank, by watching these films.
> 
> What a team player



that basically makes MH jesus


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2015)

Chappie- 7/10

Rush- 9/10

Chappie had a massive hype train pre showing but thats no reason to underrate it like it was worthless. If this movie came out in the early 80s it would have been a top 15 movie all time. At the end it did have stupid concepts, writing, and story but it still found a way to get me emotionally invested.


Rush on the other hand was great, it is easily in my top 10 personal favorites. Mind you I know jack shit about formula 1 or racing in general and it still appealed to me. After watching the preview for the movie for the 10000 time I finally decided to give it a shot, and it was well worth it very rewarding experience IMO.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that basically makes MH jesus



After Grape brought up the possibility that MH was reviewing fake movies, hoping that no one caught him, I started Right-Click Google Searching all the films in his posts.

So far he is clean, but he will slip up.


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

He'll slip.

They always slip.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Soon


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

> If this movie came out in the early 80s it would have been a top 15 movie all time.



lol what does that mean

it's not like they exclusively made shit movies before the mid-80s


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

A movie this advanced in the 80's would have been quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

For real, can't wait for MH's next review

[YOUTUBE]Vqg8pji2FWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

I keep clicking that trailer because of the thumbnail.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

It's like a new kind of Rick Roll


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Detective, did you start smoking the reefer yet?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 3, 2015)

ur back still pwning you d-sizzle?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Ahhh stoners, the least common denominators.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey Detective, did you start smoking the reefer yet?



Not yet, bro. Doing some physio right now, but I am looking into the possibility.



Violent By Design said:


> ur back still pwning you d-sizzle?



My only natural enemy is myself








....


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> For real, can't wait for MH's next review
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Vqg8pji2FWI[/YOUTUBE]



i forreal need to know who that girl in the thumbnail is

detective, can you detect


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Slice still paying back restitution to the world for Germany's past sins.
> 
> Taking multiple bullets up his anus, point blank, by watching these films.
> 
> What a team player



There is a German tv Show that Shows These insanely boring and turrible Movies commented by two comedians. We usually record it and then meet up with a few friends to watch them while drinking. That's nowgere near the agony MH must be experiencing.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i forreal need to know who that girl in the thumbnail is
> 
> detective, can you detect




EXHIBIT 34DD


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

For real though, this baby is a super criminal of some sort. He played it smart, and basically got fat on her titty milk alone.



Sasuga indeed


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

you came through big time


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

woah

her husband is like a 6 and he bagged a 9

gives you hope


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> woah
> 
> her husband is like a 6 and he bagged a 9
> 
> gives you hope



he's probably packing heat


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> woah
> 
> her husband is like a 6 and he bagged a 9
> 
> gives you hope




If the girl isn't shallow as hell this isn't that uncommon.
If you are confident enough and not a total tool things like "out of your league" don't exist.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Man, I remember that one time when Gesy PM'd me requesting that I start a thread in the BH to hunt down obscure but sexy women for him, that he happened to come across pictures of in various porn sites, but never knew what their names were.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> If the girl isn't shallow as hell this isn't that uncommon.
> If you are confident enough and not a total tool things like "out of your league" don't exist.



Slice's girl confirmed for a naturally aspirated twin turbo V8 with direct injection


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Did Luc just implied he was ugly?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> If the girl isn't shallow as hell this isn't that uncommon.
> If you are confident enough and not a total tool things like "out of your league" don't exist.



Honestly, by society standards, women get alot more pressure than guys when it comes to being physically attractive..

less attractive guys get with better looking chicks all the time.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Attractive people should only date attractive people and same goes for the less attractive.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Honestly, by society standards, women get alot more pressure than guys when it comes to being physically attractive..
> 
> less attractive guys get with better looking chicks all the time.



Secret is, don't go for the 19-24ish range of hot girls. Go for the 27-33 range.

As they say for those old heroes in manga's/tv/film, they are living on borrowed time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Attractive people should only date attractive people and same goes for the less attractive.



You shouldn't set the bar low for yourself


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Attractive people should only date attractive people and same goes for the less attractive.



At least you can rest assured that when you look into the abyss, masterblackness, it looks back into you


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Honestly, by society standards, women get alot more pressure than guys when it comes to being physically attractive..
> 
> less attractive guys get with better looking chicks all the time.


hmmm

you're right 


Masterrace said:


> Did Luc just implied he was ugly?



not gonna front, i'm a 6 tbh


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> At least you can rest assured that when you look into the abyss, masterblackness, it looks back into you



I was going to praise your previous post, but now fuck you


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Slice's girl confirmed for a naturally aspirated twin turbo V8 with direct injection







Detective said:


> Secret is, don't go for the 19-24ish range of hot girls. Go for the 27-33 range.
> 
> As they say for those old heroes in manga's/tv/film, they are living on borrowed time



30+ is best age for women


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I was going to praise your previous post, but now fuck you



For real though, if you can spit some witty and free flowing conversation, you are game, set & match with a vast majority of quality women these days.

Unlike the 1990's and prior, the age of the deep tan, gym rat meathead is over



Slice said:


> 30+ is best age for women



Prime Time, Indeed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Isn't there a study that was posted that claimed less attractive people make better lovers?



Detective said:


> Secret is, don't go for the 19-24ish range of hot girls. Go for the 27-33 range.
> 
> As they say for those old heroes in manga's/tv/film, they are living on borrowed time



Detective is lowkey as cold as he is calculating.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't there a study that was posted that claimed less attractive people ake better lovers?



well that would make sense bc they can't coast


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

I always had a thing for women roughly my age. I can appreciate Young hot girls but I don't think I'd ever go for one much younger.

Never understood those guys always obsessing over girls in their early 20s.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> I always had a thing for women roughly my age. I can appreciate Young hot girls but I don't think I'd ever go for one much younger.
> 
> Never understood those guys always obsessing over girls in their early 20s.



UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!



Detective said:


> For real though, if you can spit some witty and free flowing conversation, you are game, set & match with a vast majority of quality women these days.



There's no such thing as quality women these days


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!



... or early teens!


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective is lowkey as cold as he is calculating.



I will always give you solid tactical and strategic advice, Gesy. 

Next tip,

You notice how I specifically mentioned 19-24 and 27-33? That's cause 25-26 range girls have plot shields. 

Either you approach them before they hit that range, or you play the long game, and wait till the clock strikes midnight on Year 27


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2015)

>25-26 have plot shields

w-wat


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> There's no such thing as quality women these days


dat misogyny


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Batman vs Robin: 6.5/10
Gone Girl: 9/10


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> There's no such thing as quality women these days



Masterrace still 1000 years too young to obtain the ability to recognize true wifey material.



Parallax said:


> >25-26 have plot shields
> 
> w-wat



I've seen some shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Never understood those guys always obsessing over girls in their early 20s.



They're easier to manipulate 

Less responsibilities holding them down/more carefree

And you can say to the world "I still got it!"


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Masterrace still 1000 years too young to obtain the ability to recognize true wifey material.



Like you know what wifey material is. Your wifey material is probably any woman who can make curry!


----------



## Karasu (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not yet, bro. Doing some physio right now, but I am looking into the possibility.




For what it's worth, a friend of mine used to use venom () as an effective pain reliever - it's commercially available.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Muay Thai kickboxing is shaping my body so well right now I am honestly astounded.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat misogyny



Name one


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

I mean, we don't know the same women. I could rattle off one hundred women "of quality" and you wouldn't be able to refute my claims.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, we don't know the same women. I could rattle off one hundred women "of quality" and you wouldn't be able to refute my claims.



Linking him to the Maxim Top 100 doesn't count, though. That list is suspect as fuck


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Celebrities doesn't count anyways, we don't personally know them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Name one



rofl wtf is this question


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Wut's considered a "quality woman" anyway?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Gone Girl is one of the best movies of 2014.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

Broly's OD late


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Broly's OD late



He is also right


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, we don't know the same women. I could rattle off one hundred women "of quality" and you wouldn't be able to refute my claims.



This was a sorry excuse of not being able to name one


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wut's considered a "quality woman" anyway?





Masterrace said:


> Alright geezer, what is wifey material?



> Doesn't have to be top tier smart, but able to grasp concepts and discuss shit with you when needed
> Natural looks, or a consistent level of casual beauty. Not overdone or reliant on material products
> Compassionate/caring and able to empathize
> Honest, reliable and patient
> At least a decent sense of humour
> open minded or at least somewhat spontaneous to try new things
> good listener and willing to compromise
> Also willing to stand their ground when needed


IMO


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, I thought so too.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

If you think any of those traits combined together are unattainable, then your jaded as fuck for a 20 year old dude.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Also, this is amazing

[YOUTUBE]iI2JWIN1zMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Not unattainable, there's just so few and far between.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

The Man with the Iron Fist got a sequel?

Not sure if i should watch it.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Not unattainable, there's just so few and far between.



You have to actively look though, can't just expect to suddenly find one around the next corner.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Man with the Iron Fist got a sequel?
> 
> Not sure if i should watch it.



Don't.

Just don't.

Don't taint your memory with the existence of the sequel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Not unattainable, there's just so few and far between.



I'm kinda leaning towards you here, it's a better list than most, but the thing about these "list" is that following them to a tee is a sure fire way to spend most of the time alone, the rom com type of girl is great and all, but I think the real world requires more leniency .


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm kinda leaning towards you here, it's a better list than most, but the thing about these "list" is that following them to a tee is a sure fire way to spend most of the time alone, the Rom com type of girl is great and all, but I think the real world requires more leniency .



Rom/com lists will primarily focus on exterior looks and a fiery personality, though.

Mine is more in tune with what you will need to have to make sure the relationship can sustain itself, outside of the looks category.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you single, Detective?


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Are you single, Detective?



I thought you knew that I was?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterblack acting like he isn't single as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Doesn't have to be top tier smart, but able to grasp concepts and discuss shit with you when needed
> > Natural looks, or a consistent level of casual beauty. Not overdone or reliant on material products
> > Compassionate/caring and able to empathize
> > Honest, reliable and patient
> ...



that's...that's a good list...

usually when i see lists like this it's either "must have at least 6/10 face and 8/10 body and must take it up the butt" or something overspecific like that totally insane list ddj posted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's...that's a good list...
> 
> usually when i see lists like this it's either "must have at least 6/10 face and 8/10 body and must take it up the butt" or something overspecific like that totally insane list ddj posted



I kinda fought the urge not to make a "must not like Hiphop " joke.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> I thought you knew that I was?



You're supposed to say yes, so I can say "exactly!"


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Enno is perpetually hunted due to his own failures to protect himself against apex predators

a.k.a he put the kitty on a pedestal higher than his reach


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Seriously though, from the description of the mental state of the birds that Enno dates, I cannot help but imagine they apply makeup the same way that Heath's Joker did

I cannot unsee this visual imagery


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha is an example of what the rest of us will be in the future


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha sees his ideal mate every day when he looks in the mirror

I imagine he wears a wig from time to time in the comforts of his home, too


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

HOLD UP GUYS!!!!



TittyNipple said:


> Grape said:
> 
> 
> > H Y P E *5 *R E A L
> ...



R E A L*5*          H Y P E   T  R  A  I  N

C      M   I   N   G  
T   H   R      U   G   H


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Yup, we're all losers.



Misery loves company, aye masterrace?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> HOLD UP GUYS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Misery loves company, aye masterrace?



Yeah


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

tfw you realize this is Masterrace's lifetime theme music


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



but she has dragons and shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> tfw you realize this is Masterrace's lifetime theme music



more like


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> more like



Or more like:


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

My friend was listening to my some of music and he was like "You alright man?"


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> but she has dragons and shit.




She's one of the true heirs 


Stannis is a false prophet. I mean, yeah, he's a bad ass, but no hope.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> She's one of the true heirs
> 
> 
> Stannis is a false prophet. I mean, yeah, he's a bad ass, but no hope.



stay mad @ the rightful mannis


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> My friend was listening to my some of music and he was like "You alright man?"



I can imagine the music playing in your head when you heard Catch A Predator was coming back:


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

Dat basic belief system.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> She's one of the true heirs
> 
> 
> Stannis is a false prophet. I mean, yeah, he's a bad ass, but no hope.



She's the top candidate now both in influence and military power.

But i'm sure they're gonna find a way to fuck her over


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So one of the other two heirs can _swoop_ in


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2015)

Airport (1970): A

It's kind of sad knowing this "Airport" was probably the only film that was legitimately damaged by a parody ("Airplane"), as it was originally lauded as a masterpiece- even being an Oscar nominee. Yet after "Airplane" did such a good job at making fun of it, no one can take it seriously anymore and most modern day reviewers are unimpressed. Of course, I think general audiences probably won't even remember that this exists, as "Airplane" has supplanted it.  

As for me, I really liked it. The narrative is pretty loose, but I found the characters to be interesting, the tension to always be present in some capacity and it never slowed down to the point of tedium, while not in a rush to get itself over with. It's a disaster movie that follows the 'less is more' rule. 

I needed a break from the "Puppet Master" series, so will post a review of "Demonic Toys" instead today and watch the sequel to "Airport" tonight, before resuming my personal hell tomorrow.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Martial, don't forget to review Superfast, and it's sequel Superfast & Superfurious


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

>Friends wanting to see F&F 7 instead of Kingsman or It Follows


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Friends wanting to see F&F 7 instead of Kingsman or It Follows



so go see f7 and try to, you know, have fun, instead of getting mad every time a black man looks at a white woman and isn't lynched


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Friends wanting to see F&F 7 instead of Kingsman or It Follows



why not both all three?


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Even if I wanted to, that's not possible, D.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Even if I wanted to, that's not possible, D.



It is because movies are expensive as fuck where you are, or that you don't have like 6 hours of spare time away from NF?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> so go see f7 and try to, you know, have fun, instead of getting mad every time a black man looks at a white woman and isn't lynched


        .


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> It is because movies are expensive as fuck where you are, or that you don't have like 6 hours of spare time away from NF?



It'll be 12 AM by the time the first movie is finish.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> It'll be 12 AM by the time the first movie is finish.



Start the first film at 6pm?


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm talking about right now!


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm talking about right now!



See one tonight, and 2 tomorrow?


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2015)

I give up


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Concession accepted?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2015)

i think he's going to the movies and he doesn't have a lot of flexibility with the times

I saw Furious 7 today, it was ridiculous and that Walker tribute was cheesy as hell.  But I enjoyed it


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Doesn't have to be top tier smart, but able to grasp concepts and discuss shit with you when needed
> > Natural looks, or a consistent level of casual beauty. Not overdone or reliant on material products
> > Compassionate/caring and able to empathize
> > Honest, reliable and patient
> ...



You looking for me?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You looking for me?



i don't see "> must be a serial killer" in there


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]294-SqFsKvI[/YOUTUBE]

Martha went in


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a feeling Detective wouldn't be entirely opposed to the idea of dating a serial killer. The thrill of playing cat and mouse game 24/7.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

Para, I sincerely hope you find new water source soon. :33


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I have a feeling Detective wouldn't be entirely opposed to the idea of dating a serial killer. The thrill of playing cat and mouse game 24/7.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd date a serial killer. :33


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2015)

that's cause you have low standards


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'd date a serial killer. :33



Not all female killers look like Rosamund Pike, Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

Para, serious talk. Bro to bro.

There is no shame in crossing that border if situation worsens in California.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

Para rude af for no reason smh

and it's assumed, Yasha. You think I'd tolerate all the wanton murder for anything less than Pike?


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> There is no shame in crossing that border if situation worsens in California.



Yasha with no chill


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that's cause you have low standards



darwin awards itt


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

then again enno should win the darwin award for lifetime achievement in dating


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, this is amazing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iI2JWIN1zMQ[/YOUTUBE]


So critics were given 5 episodes to view ahead of time.  These critics overwhelmingly enjoyed the series.  So what is the deal?  Is it good?  Are critics afraid to piss off Marvel?  Did the studio buy everyone off?

What do you make of this?


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So critics were given 5 episodes to view ahead of time.  These critics overwhelmingly enjoyed the series.  So what is the deal?  Is it good?  Are critics afraid to piss off Marvel?  Did the studio buy everyone off?
> 
> What do you make of this?



Marvel paid them off to write glowing reviews based on previously provided plot points, with the guarantee that the actual product would be good, so the words would somewhat matchup later on. There was no 5 episodes given ahead of time.

Why you ask?

Cause if it truly happened, one of them would be a bro, and leak that shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

"are critics afraid to piss off marvel"

why 

what would marvel do


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

The cast seems too good for a television series.  Great Kingpin.  Good Karen.  Good Foggy.  Rosario Dawson is a coup.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The cast seems too good for a television series.  Great Kingpin.  Good Karen.  Good Foggy.  Rosario Dawson is a coup.



Not saying it was, but


Aliens


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective.  Who has a better chance of sleeping with Ramsay?  Tyrese or Ludicrous?


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Elsa Pataky's character


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

man elsa pataky doe

man


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man elsa pataky doe
> 
> man



Dat ass was used as a resting place upon which the hammer of Thor was brought down


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

Not that into her.  I certainly wouldn't put it on a pedestal the way the rock did.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

it took me like 10 seconds to work out that you weren't saying it was flat (bringing the hammer down and smashing it flat) or that it was great (it's so great you wanna rest mjolnir on it) but referencing the fact that she's married to chris hemsworth


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

Also.  Getting worried about the NBA playoffs.  San Antonio is starting to play really well.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2015)

We know you have suspect taste Rukia, no need to remind us


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't want to hear that from you.  You always seem to disappear whenever we start discussing women in the thread.  You disappear when a cute girl approaches you IRL and asks you to tie her up!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2015)

that's not true at all

stay basic, nerd


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't want to hear that from you.  You always seem to disappear whenever we start discussing women in the thread.  You disappear when a cute girl approaches you IRL and asks you to tie her up!




Rukia going in

  

I still can't believe Para screamed and ran away


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2015)

That was worse than any of the stories that Suzuku constantly gets criticized for.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That was worse than any of the stories that Suzuku constantly gets criticized for.





I look back on it, and still shake my head in disgust.

Worse case scenario, he could have "accidentally" knocked over the record player, and proceeded to take that stairway to heaven.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

I am happy that while Magic sucks this year (and probably many years to come), their loss gave Spurs the playoff berth. Spurs will be the greatest comeback story in NBA this year. I want to see them play Cavs in the Finals, so Timmy can send LeBron home crying again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> I look back on it, and still shake my head in disgust.
> 
> Worse case scenario, he could have "accidentally" knocked over the record player, and proceeded to take that stairway to heaven.



no, the worst case scenario if some random unknown girl ties him up, is that he gets sedated, then wakes up in the bathtub, woozy, and realises his kidneys and liver have been surgically removed for trafficking, before she cuts his throat

like fuck i'm letting some random person TIE ME UP


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

I honestly hope this is the year that Rukia finally beats the Spurs in a 7 game series


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> no, the worst case scenario if some random unknown girl ties him up, is that he gets sedated, then wakes up in the bathtub, woozy, and realises his kidneys and liver have been surgically removed for trafficking, before she cuts his throat
> 
> like fuck i'm letting some random person TIE ME UP



To your point, he does live in LA, a hell hole that managed to scare even Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a feeling Luc calling me a serial killer was a compliment. Dude is obviously fascinsted with urban legends.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

adding in the LA weirdness factor means that instead of a rational reason like organ trafficking, she might've been tying him up so she could get him high on bath salts and induct him into a satanic cult via goat sacrifice


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I have a feeling Luc calling me a serial killer was a compliment. Dude is obviously fascinsted with urban legends.



that, or i have watched the season 3 episode of justified, "thick as mud"

^___^


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Luc confirmed for recently watching Dragnet


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

hey detective, i cant think of anything.

:dizney
:squatdown

?
:S


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> hey detective, i cant think of anything.
> 
> :dizney
> :squatdown
> ...



Me too man, they really tied our hands with those non-username limitations


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

that cat ryoma is disgusting


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Me too man, they really tied our hands with those non-username limitations



:stunner

no?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2015)

Going Yorkdale Mall tomorrow

finna drop some mad $$$


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Going Yorkdale Mall tomorrow
> 
> finna drop some mad $$$



tfw I know exactly what Titty is talking about


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2015)

This shit here.

[youtube]DEuVAGPFXsI[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Grape, have you seen Wild? I think you will like it.


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm not sure. Let me see.


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2015)

Haven't seen it, but it sounds dope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2015)

Shi-eeeeeeeeeeeeet

Is stunna rocking a Rocky avy?


----------



## Detective (Apr 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shi-eeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> Is stunna rocking a Rocky avy?



For whatever reason, it feels off from his usual style, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

*Wild*

Sorry Reese Witherspoon, for doubting you.

Beautiful film, especially that ending speech.

8.5/10


----------



## Ae (Apr 4, 2015)

*It Follows*:

I think I caught a disease using the bathroom before seeing a movie about a disease

Strong 5


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 4, 2015)

*Tracks* ~ 7.5/10

Wasikowska performance is excellent, she pretty much carries the whole movie, portraying this woman, who while not really asocial, she clearly not very fond of human company as she travels through Australia beautiful landscape.
Also is nice that the movie focus in entirely on the journy, without attempts of forcing some sentimental bullshit, and leaving her background vague.


----------



## Slice (Apr 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Doesn't have to be top tier smart, but able to grasp concepts and discuss shit with you when needed
> > Natural looks, or a consistent level of casual beauty. Not overdone or reliant on material products
> > Compassionate/caring and able to empathize
> > Honest, reliable and patient
> ...



Good list.
But seriously while not impossible this is hard to find.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

Pretty imperative we all support Daredevil when it comes out.  I want a season two with Bullseye and Elektra. So you guys better not fuck it up for me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 4, 2015)

Rukia, why does football do this to me 

Gives me hope then takes it away, kicks me in the balls and kicks me again while I'm down


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

Once you come to terms with your reality; it will be okay.  I realized probably over a month ago that we were going to be demoted to the championship.  And I feel a lot better now.  I'm no longer stressed out about every match.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I am happy that while Magic sucks this year (and probably many years to come), their loss gave Spurs the playoff berth. Spurs will be the greatest comeback story in NBA this year. I want to see them play Cavs in the Finals, so Timmy can send LeBron home crying again.



I think the Magic can at least contend for a playoff spot next year, Oladipo and Vucevic are good talents.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2015)

It's the East that's not saying much when 3 of the playoff spots are occupied by games with losing records


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Which team are you guys rooting for in the playoff?


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yankees.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2015)

at this point I wanna see the Warriors actually go down as a historically great team, so them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> It's the East that's not saying much when 3 of the playoff spots are occupied by games with losing records



the bucks are at .500 



Yasha said:


> Which team are you guys rooting for in the playoff?



the celtics


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia, why does football do this to me
> 
> Gives me hope then takes it away, kicks me in the balls and kicks me again while I'm down


Fuck you Speedy!  We are still in this.  We stomped West Brom today.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

hey, hey speedy

how...the....turn...tables...


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2015)

Airport 1975: B

"Airplane" rips into this one even more! The bit where the nun plays the guitar for the sick, little girl was hard to watch thanks to the parody. This sequel is definitely a lot campier and I often rolled my eyes, but I was generally entertained. There were even some really good tense moments.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 4, 2015)

*Furious 7*



Perfect movie to kick off the Summer with and will end up being one of the best of it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

wait but what manga is that from


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like Gunsmith Cats.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2015)

It Follows: A

Pretty scary. Will be my next review. Fuck "Puppet Master Vs Demonic Toys".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

Maika Monroe can pass it on to me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Ae (Apr 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Maika Monroe can pass it on to me.



Para's right, your taste really is suspect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2015)

Average looking broad

The only thing suspect about this is how ancient Rukia is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

> Average looking broad



she's above average 

cute, i would say


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The only thing suspect about this is how ancient Rukia is.


    .


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

32 x 22

I don't see a problem with that.

Though 30 +/- 3 is still the magic number.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

She looks better in person too guys.  I think Taleran would agree.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Magic doing what they can to make the Eastern conference more interesting.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2015)

Furious 7: 7.5

That ending gave me soo many feels.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

My pregnant cousin

Cut myself out from the pic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2015)

So you won't post your pic?  But you throw a family member under the bus?

Classy Yasha.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2015)

yasha is taking this thread to the next level


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Of course. You guys are like my family.


*Over Your Dead Body*

Takashi Miike's new film. 

Boring crap.

3/10


----------



## Detective (Apr 4, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> yasha is taking this thread to the next level



Yasha Da MVP


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

Yasha said:


> My pregnant cousin
> 
> Cut myself out from the pic.





i'm not being all GOTCHA!, not that anyone expected it to actually be his pregnant cousin (who doesn't really exist), i'm just disappointed in how easy it was to find this


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

*Batman vs Robin* - 4/10


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well...it's not Batman & Son. 

So there's that.

I'd just like to take a moment to say much I hate this New 52 direction of Dick being shut out of Damian's life and being turned into some jealous older brother. I loved the bond between them when Dick was Batman and I think it's utter horseshit that DC is not only try to erase that but actively (judging by this movie and the last) trying to make it the _opposite_, so Dick fucking loathes Damian. I'm really bitter over that and I'm not gonna lie, it influenced how I watched this movie.

_Anyway_, I'll bullet this shit.

What I liked:
-Flashbacks with mini Bruce
-The interaction between Dick/Bruce in the hallway was one of the only in character scenes for Dick
-The scenes with Batman in labrythn were cool
-The Dick/Kory thing was cute 
-The ending? Well, actually, no, I didn't like it. But I liked that it wasn't exactly the ending you'd expect.

What I didn't like:
-I get that they're trying to push this whole father/son bond (fine, whatever) but why even have Dick in these movies if they're just going to shit all over him? It's fucking stupid and it makes me so mad. He's so out of character and a whiny asshole in this.
-Damian's power levels are weird af. I can suspend my disbelief somewhat but a 10 year old punching a 300 pound thug so hard he falls over backwards? Or literally kicking Batman? Damian's not supposed to have superpowers in this animated universe, right?
-New 52 batfam for me is just :/
-The designs in this are so bad that I literally thought Talon was Nightwing when they showed him without the mask
-For me, the Bruce/Damian conflict is not interesting for most of the movie because Bruce is a giant tool. Uh...no shit Damian is going to act out if you constantly say "I don't trust you" and fucking lock him up in your house constantly so the only interaction he ever gets is 2 batdudes that hate him and Alfred. Bruce you're fucking stupid. I guess this is IC though so...
-Court of Owls getting nerfed by one guy? :/ This was a massive bait and switch
-I honestly don't even know where to start with Talon...he goes all fruit loops at the end and it's just like ??? this is the villain you went with? really? If they wanted to emphasize the whole father/son drama (like how Talon was re-enacting his past trauma) then the villain should've just been Ra's.
-Not sure if this was a plot hole but Dollmaker at the beginning used technology that looked like the technology the Court of Owls used, but this was never actually addressed in the film. 

Overall another turd from DC. I admit I'm more inclined to hate it because I really like the pre-52 stuff with Dick/Damian (and I like both of the characters) so I'm going to be harder on this shit for fucking that up. But still though, even if you're not as into the characters and relationships the way they handled it in this movie is stupid.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

That girl has crazy in her eyes.

The killing kind of crazy


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

fucking Yasha


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

Seriously though, Yasha has been on a rampage of laughs since this year began. He's not holding back anymore

I like it

:33


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> That girl has crazy in her eyes.
> 
> The killing kind of crazy


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Apr 5, 2015)

Yasha that's an old picture you showed me. 
Now you have to tell everyone else you're a girl.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

Might as well throw my girlfriend under the bus also.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

wat


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

this thread has moved beyond shitposting

congratulations all we've entered a new dimension of tardism


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

Vault a shit


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)

Jena tellin it how it is


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> this thread has moved beyond shitposting
> 
> congratulations all we've entered a new dimension of tardism



>all
>we

don't blame bystanders


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2015)

@Jena: Meh, Dick and damian gets along pretty well in the nu52

Dick is pretty much the guy everyone likes and even Damian gets charmed by him. If anyone is close to being jealous it would be Damain, but that's due to his own insecurities .

But yeah Dick's a bit out of character here. 

So is Bruce alittle bit


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Jena: Meh, Dick and damian gets along pretty well in the nu52
> 
> Dick is pretty much the guy everyone likes so even Damian gets charmed by him. If anyone is close to being jealous it would be Damain, but that's due to his own insecurities .
> 
> But yeah he's a bit out of character here.



I gave up on the New 52 pretty early so I can't comment on that, but in the movie universe (at least in this movie and in Son of Batman) they're pitting Dick/Damian against each other. Dick whines about having to watch Damian in this movie and is all bitter and mean towards him. In the last one it was more of the same. I just know the new movies are supposedly based off the New 52 universe so I assumed it was reflective of the comics as well. But probably not fair to lump them in together. Definitely tho in the movie universe the hatred between Dick & Damian is there for no reason.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Jena tellin it how it is



Stunna sucking up with no shame


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> I gave up on the New 52 pretty early so I can't comment on that, but in the movie universe (at least in this movie and in Son of Batman) they're pitting Dick/Damian against each other. Dick whines about having to watch Damian in this movie and is all bitter and mean towards him. In the last one it was more of the same. I just know the new movies are supposedly based off the New 52 universe so I assumed it was reflective of the comics as well. But probably not fair to lump them in together. Definitely tho in the movie universe the hatred between Dick & Damian is there for no reason.



Yeah, this rivalry always been more of a Damian/Tim thing



I kinda wouldn't say they have hatred towards one another in the films, but Dick is alot more stuck up here and that doesn't clash well with damian's character. 

In the either case I agree it should have been better written.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2015)

*Django unchained*

One of my all time Favorites, even though it suffers from some minor flaws; it's still as enjoyable as the first time I watched it.

*B+*

*The culling*

Basic as fuck

*D+*


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> this thread has moved beyond shitposting
> 
> congratulations all we've entered a new dimension of tardism





Violent By Design said:


> yasha is taking this thread to the next level



Prophetic.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Django Unchained, B+ ?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Classy Yasha.





Violent By Design said:


> yasha is taking this thread to the next level





Detective said:


> Yasha Da MVP





Detective said:


> Seriously though, Yasha has been on a rampage of laughs since this year began. He's not holding back anymore
> 
> I like it
> 
> :33





Jena said:


> this thread has moved beyond shitposting
> 
> congratulations all we've entered a new dimension of tardism




Recognitions and testimonials from the elites for my resume.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeez, I'm still kind of rattled by "It Follows". I live alone now, so every noise seems to make me think that there is a demon wanting to have sex with me to death. Maybe that's karma, cause usually I'm the one stalking people, wanting to have sex with them to death.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Mh rattled by a movie?

Wut?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2015)

It was purty scary.

Much better than "Puppet Master: The Legacy"


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2015)

What the hell are you guys posting.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> What the hell are you guys posting.




The Yasha Situation.

[youtube]BxAz36rTOsc[/youtube]


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 5, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> What the hell are you guys posting.



Yasha is trying to be the new Rukia in his own creepy way.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

just saw fast six in preparation for furious 7

great stunts/10

i said "holy shit" a lot and laughed delightedly a lot


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Luc with that suddenly suspect taste.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Luc with that suddenly suspect taste.



come now, grape, you've never agreed with my taste. or at least, you've always tried to disagree with it to bait me

i actually have no idea what you even like


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> come now, grape, you've never agreed with my taste. or at least, you've always tried to disagree with it to bait me
> 
> i actually have no idea what you even like


you'll notice that it's the people that talk about movies the least that call other people's tastes suspect

I wonder why


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

You have a point there, Stunna. 


On another note, talk about deja vu.......


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)

it's often an appropriate response


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

Reading the old posts, my US trip was fun. 

Can't wait to take my talent to the south. New Zealand


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you'll notice that it's the people that talk about movies the least that call other people's tastes suspect
> 
> I wonder why




I talk about movies just as much or maybe more often than the average person here.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

I sort of know what movies Grape likes. But I don't know what Luc watches, except shitty TV like Hannibal.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)

dat      Yasha


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Yasha just knows I want to live in the woods and be a wild man.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

I know you like movies about eccentric genius also.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm glad I wasn't involved in last night's shenanigans.


----------



## Ae (Apr 5, 2015)

Have you guys ever seen A Simple Plan? 

This shit is so dumb


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

Disappointing Batman vs Robin review Jena.  I read on another site that it was good.

I guess I hope you are wrong about this one.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I know you like movies about eccentric genius also.




Eh, not really.


----------



## Ae (Apr 5, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> It was purty scary.



You watch way more horror than I do, it wasn't scary.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

Ex Machina and Daredevil are out on Friday.  Gonna be a busy week.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

wait...ex machina as in the...no, can't be

>A young coder at the world's largest internet company, wins a competition to spend a week at a private retreat belonging to the reclusive CEO of the company. One arrival he learns that he must participate in a bizarre experiment which involves interacting with the world's first true artificial intel… More

yep, it's not an adaptation of the vertigo comic book ex machina


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Django Unchained, B+ ?



Yup, I hope he makes a sequel where Django is killing whitey and freeing slaves on some Nat Turner shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2015)

Puppet Master Vs Demonic Toys: F

I just keep reminding myself, only two more to go...only two more...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2015)

*Natsu no owari*

Hollow and confusing.

4/10


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2015)

That is good it is not an adaptation of that comic because that comic is bad.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

I forgot Tal is not a very big fan of Brian K's books


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

*Furious 7*

YOOOOOOOOOO THIS MOVIE WAS LIKE...I...IT WAS SO...THIS ENTIRE REVIEW WILL BE IN CAPS TO EFFECTIVELY COMMUNICATE THE SPIRIT OF THIS MOVIE (STAY MAD). THIS MOVIE WAS LIKE THE PEAKS OF EVERY ACTION MOVIE EVER DISTILLED INTO ONE AND THEN CRANKED UP TO 11. IT WAS SO "ACTION". IT WAS ABSURDLY ACTION. IT WAS ALMOST PARODICALLY ACTION. THERE WERE LIKE 20 SLOW-MO SHOTS OF ASS SHAKING AROUND. THERE WERE 200 MILLION EXPLOSIONS. THERE WERE 300 MILLION CRASHES. THERE WERE 400 MILLION PUNCHES. 500 MILLION KICKS. WATCHING THIS MOVIE WAS LIKE BEING TREPANATED AND HAVING AN ELECTRICAL WIRE INSERTED DIRECTLY INTO THE PART OF MY BRAIN THAT DEALS WITH LUST AND ANGER AND VIOLENCE AND ADRENALINE AND HAVING IT PULSING WITH A CONSTANT GIGANTIC CURRENT. I WAS BREATHLESS FOR STRETCHES OF 40 MINUTES. I WAS BREATHLESS WITH LAUGHTER FOR STRETCHES OF 20-30 MINUTES BECAUSE THIS MOVIE IS SO ABSURDLY "ACTION" AND INJECTS ITS ACTION INTO THE MOST INCONGRUOUS SETTINGS. AND DOES SUCH INSANE THINGS. THE THINGS IT DOES. F&F MOVIES ARE WATCHED FOR THE STUNTS NOT THE PLOT OR CHARACTERISATION SO IF I REVEALED SOME OF THE STUNTS TO YOU IT WOULD EFFECTIVELY BE A SPOILER. BUT LEMME TELL YOU THIS. THE ACTION SEQUENCES ARE AMAZING. THESE MOVIES ARE THE BLEEDING EDGE OF BIG-BUDGET ACTION

JASON STATHAM WAS SO JASON STATHAM IT WAS SCARY. EVEN THOUGH HE WAS THE VILLAIN I WANTED HIM TO WIN. JASON STATHAM.

FUCK

FUCK

AND THEN IT ENDED AND I WAS LIKE FUCK YEAH RAH RAH RAH GRRRR BUT THEN IT SEGUED ALMOST SEAMLESSLY INTO A TRIBUTE TO PAUL WALKER AND THEN I WAS LIKE



I TEARED UP. I WAS HELLA SAD. GOD DAMMIT

RIP PAUL WALKER

AT LEAST YOU MADE A GREAT MOVIE AT THE END

HOLY FUCK




Taleran said:


> That is good it is not an adaptation of that comic because that comic is bad.



stay bad taste


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

ALSO HAN AND WARUDO NEED TO WATCH THIS MOVIE PRONTO BECAUSE IT LINGERS ON NATHALIE EMMANUEL'S GORGEOUS BODY IN A BIKINI FOR LIKE 30 SECONDS IN SLOW-MOTION


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 5, 2015)

What the fuck is this Luc? 

And yeah I'm trying to get people to come with me to see it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> What the fuck is this Luc?
> 
> And yeah I'm trying to get people to come with me to see it.



i will say this: i watched the movie after having gone like 25 hours w/o sleep


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2015)

I think F&F really found their niche

ACTION!ACTION! BOOBS! ACTION!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

yeah the movie was fun as fuck

I died when the Rock bust his cast by just flexing


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yeah the movie was fun as fuck
> 
> I died when the Rock bust his cast by just flexing



rofl that was so amazingly retarded and ridiculously amazing

jason statham's whole intro 

the rock and his minigun 

the rock and his fucking ambulance takedown 

that three building car hop


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

Deckard Shaw walking out of the hospital


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2015)

i'm glad i skim these posts otherwise I'd be spoiled on the whole movie


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm glad i skim these posts otherwise I'd be spoiled on the whole movie



Shall I send some spoilers your way via rep?


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Shall I send some spoilers your way via rep?




I did that to TetraVaal once.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> I did that to TetraVaal once.



I once repped random people both in this thread and in various other sections of NF, using a picture of Stunna in real life.

People asked me what they did to me to deserve such punishment


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

*Going Clear* - 9/10

I was very anxious to see this one. This documentary was emotional, in-depth, and fucked up. It's like ... each time you think something worse couldn't possibly come out of this cult, it does. Even if you know about the shadiness going in, the documentary exposes even more.

Sidenote: if you search literally anyone who appears in this as a dissenter, the first result on Google is scientology's "truth" magazine sandblasting them. Would be hillarious if not so incredibly fucked up.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Going Clear is good, but after thinking on it, I kind of wanted more from it. I know there's several hours of information that could be used for a documentary, and it needs to be cut, but I expected them to at least bring up Miscavige's wife.

I haven't heard anything recently either. Kind of a shame :|


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Going Clear is good, but after thinking on it, I kind of wanted more from it. I know there's several hours of information that could be used for a documentary, and it needs to be cut, but I expected them to at least bring up Miscavige's wife.



We need an 9-hour version.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2015)

For those who watched "Furious 7", does Tony Jaa have a big part?


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> We need an 9-hour version.




And extended cut of The Master


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> For those who watched "Furious 7", does Tony Jaa have a big part?


No.  Five minutes.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  Five minutes.



Brian Vs. Tony


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

Tony was too slow.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)

rip

David Lynch has left the Showtime 'Twin Peaks' revival


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)

I might be out on this one. We all know what happened last time they ran 'Twin Peaks' without Lynch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

Masterpiece.  You didn't mention that Don't Hug Me I'm Scared 4 is out.


----------



## Ae (Apr 5, 2015)

*Kagemusha* (1980): Decent 8

*A Simple Plan* (1999): Light 7

*Sonatine* (1993): Strong 6


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> rip
> 
> David Lynch has left the Showtime 'Twin Peaks' revival


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2015)

p much


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2015)

Fuck that


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i will say this: i watched the movie after having gone like 25 hours w/o sleep



I too was sleep deprived walking into that movie and walked out wide awake for a few hours till i could sit and relax on muh couch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2015)

Wuts with you guys and choosing not to sleep?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

Is Luc now in hibernation?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  Five minutes.



Boo. And he fights Paul? Not Statham or Deasil? That's like having Jean-Claude Van Damme, Scott Adkins and Jet Li and none of them fight each-other (Expendables 2...).

I guess it's nice he's doing something.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is Luc now in hibernation?



slept from like 9pm to 11am


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> rip
> 
> David Lynch has left the Showtime 'Twin Peaks' revival



rip


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2015)

What's the movie where a tree possessed by a spirit try to rape the lead guy?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> What's the movie where a tree possessed by a spirit try to rape the lead guy?



your dad's biopic HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA







you're probably talking about evil dead


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2015)

I have no idea...Trees raped a woman in "Evil Dead" and its remake...but I can't think of one where a dude gets it...outside of that Robot Chicken sketch. 

My review of "It Follows" is in the sig.


----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wuts with you guys and choosing not to sleep?



I'd call this a normal weekend.



Grape said:


> rip
> 
> David Lynch has left the Showtime 'Twin Peaks' revival



And with that i am out too.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Feels good to be the Grinch.



I've never even seen Twin Peaks.




[youtube]XEVlyP4_11M[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

Technically I dropped the bad news first


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

PARA!!!!!


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

"Every few years there's a big deal over water, it's fine"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2015)

[youtube]X9V-5P72UOc[/youtube]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2015)

Puppet Master: Axis of Evil: D-

Only slightly redeemed because it tries harder than the last....4 sequels? It's really, really racist though. I laughed when the Nazi started boasting about how no one knows torture more than the Nazi's. I also laughed when the kid says that Blade doesn't like Germans. Have they already forgotten that the soul of a German was used to create Blade? This is especially sad considering that the director also did Puppet Master 3- WHERE A MAJOR FUCKING PLOT POINT WAS THE CREATION OF BLADE. 

But still, it's technically better than the last few.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Dude lets not laugh first, hosepipe ban is bound to hit us soon my nig



Eh, even worse is if Cali farming tanks

we are all fucked

But still, at least we didn't build a gigantic city in the middle of a fucking desert.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Eh, even worse is if Cali farming tanks
> 
> we are all fucked
> 
> But still, at least we didn't build a gigantic city in the middle of a fucking desert.




blame hollywood


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Para going to burn his criterion collection out of spite.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2015)

I got plenty of water, worry about yourselves


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> blame hollywood



Any idea how Phoenix and Las Vegas doing? 

And tbh, these wars in the Middle East are going to look like nothing if the Arab states can't get their shit together before climate change fucks them to high heaven

which I seriously doubt


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

My hair so soft.

Two days left.

Cut it off.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Eh, even worse is if Cali farming tanks
> 
> we are all fucked
> 
> But still, at least we didn't build a gigantic city in the middle of a fucking desert.



oil rush OP


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> oil rush OP





It's already happening.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

man why do we even still farm shit

we should be able to grow food in agar tanks in clone labs


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Japanese have indoor farming on lock.

Also pot growers.

But more so them Japs.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> blame hollywood



Dat American _Wet_ Dream


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Any idea how Phoenix and Las Vegas doing?



I have no clue.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 6, 2015)

I saw Flying Lotus a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.

He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”

I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw FlyLo trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.

The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.

When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 6, 2015)

tfw you realize that TittyNipple incoherent rambling are actually just copypastas.

At least i feel better now about not reading them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

i've never felt bad about not reading someone's posts


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> tfw you realize that TittyNipple incoherent rambling are actually just copypastas.
> 
> At least i feel better now about not reading them.



Wait, did you ever read any of them?


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

TittyNipple posts are the highlights of the thread.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2015)

Doesn't even attempt to re-write them.....


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

It's weirder when he tries to post real things tbh


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Doesn't even attempt to re-write them.....




Did Moses write his version of the Ten Commandments? Or did he write God's?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Eh, even worse is if Cali farming tanks
> 
> we are all fucked
> 
> But still, at least we didn't build a gigantic city in the middle of a fucking desert.



Milton Keynes is nothing to be proud of in comparison tho


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Wait, did you ever read any of them?


I only read the first line of this one since the word "Flying Lotus" picked my interest, and is probably the most i have ever read of his ramblings, which i just realized are not really his rambling but copypastas, discovery that i must admit, disappoints me a bit. The idea of someone wrting nonsensical walls of texts that no one bothered to read had certain...   "charm".


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Milton Keynes is nothing to be proud of in comparison tho



Benn there a few times, and yeah it's turrible



Samavarti said:


> I only read the first line of this one since the word "Flying Lotus" picked my interest, and is probably the most i have ever read of his ramblings, which i just realized are not really his rambling but copypastas, discovery that i must admit, disappoints me a bit. The idea of someone wrting nonsensical walls of texts that no one bothered to read had certain...   "charm".



If only someone was really that absurd


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

Sama's right; Titty's ruined


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2015)

Sama you going ham on titty is maybe overkill.

What did he ever do to you?


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 6, 2015)

Tricking me into thinking he actually wrote those walls of text.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

i don't have the same reaction to this bc when i thought titty was writing out all those gibberish rants himself, i thought he was a deranged idiot, and now i just think he's an idiot, so, y'know, baby steps


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2015)

copypasta idiots are the laziest idiots


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2015)

Stunna why does that dog look like its been raped 

smfh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2015)

I also started reading because i saw "flying lotus" in the post.

But usually, I skip over his post.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2015)

I read every post, OCD too stronk


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I read every post, OCD too stronk



you don't read huey's


----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2015)

Rewatched them because they were on TV back to back:

Star Trek  3/5

I actually like what they did with the characters. I also like how the movie looks.
But that damn plot man. Its just so stupid. Instead of going back in time to take revenge for something that happens in the future why not just stop the goddamn event from happening instead?

Star Trek: Into Darkness 4/5

Superior to the first. Cumberbatch is a great villain but still terribly underused. Those people making the movies don't seem to get how to create an interesting character and then make him actually do interesting things.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

> Star Trek: Into Darkness 4/5
> 
> Superior to the first.


----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2015)

Why? Name one thing except character introductions the first one does better?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

ayyy here we go


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't hate Into Darkness like a lot of people do, but I do think its flaws are greater than its predecessors


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Why? Name one thing except character introductions the first one does better?



it's not just about comparing it to the first, it's about it being a 4/5 film despite it being an overlong, convoluted failure, full of unconvincing melodrama and irrational plotting, with a completely uninteresting villain whose actual insertion into the film's plot makes no sense, and whose plan makes less sense. it's action scenes strung together by leaden exposition and its climax (hunting down khan so they can save kirk with khan's blood even though 70 other supermen with the same magic blood are frozen in the torpedos downstairs) is the first climax i've ever seen in any film that was actually completely unnecessary


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's not just about comparing it to the first, it's about it being a 4/5 film despite it being an overlong, convoluted failure, full of unconvincing melodrama and irrational plotting, with a completely uninteresting villain whose actual insertion into the film's plot makes no sense, and whose plan makes less sense. it's action scenes strung together by leaden exposition and its climax (hunting down khan so they can save kirk with khan's blood even though 70 other supermen with the same magic blood are frozen in the torpedos downstairs) is the first climax i've ever seen in any film that was actually completely unnecessary



Well i dropped the 4 to show its superior to the first. Strong 3 / weak 4 is where its sitting.



Lucaniel said:


> (hunting down khan so they can save kirk with khan's blood even though 70 other supermen with the same magic blood are frozen in the torpedos downstairs)



I kinda feel like an idiot now.
Because i never thought about this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well i dropped the 4 to show its superior to the first. Strong 3 / weak 4 is where its sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly

into darkness is the GOAT "saw it and thought it all hung together because it happened so fast and there were so many explosions, realised it made no sense 10 minutes after" movie


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Do you guys not think, "wow this is dumb as fuck" sometime during the movie?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Do you guys not think, "wow this is dumb as fuck" sometime during the movie?



i didn't think it for anything until they went to get khan's blood when they had 70 guys right there

then later i thought "wait why did they employ khan again", "why did khan put his dudes in warheads", "why did they want that war", "why..."

etc.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

that's a silly question


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 6, 2015)

The Hunt for Red October

10/10

Awesome movie about Sean Connery hijacking a soviet nuclear submarine. Nuff said.


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Why? Name one thing except character introductions the first one does better?



it's a terribly awful movie for one thing


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2015)

Sama, a Song of the Sea was a tear jerkingly beautiful yet simple movie 

I recommend it to Jena and Stunna, cuz they're also saps who would enjoy such things

it's like the Irish Tales of Princess Kaguya, so good


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

I've been wanting to see it for the longest now.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2015)

Same here


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2015)

Is it just me or have some of your posting styles been converging to the point where you can no longer tell them apart without looking at set/username?

For example, Stunna used to use thesaurus a lot, but now he is just a lazy mofo like Para.

Jena and Detective are the few immune to this assimilation I think.


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, I thought Para was Stunna the other day.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2015)

The first Star Trek was just as shallow and mindless.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is it just me or have some of your posting styles been converging to the point where you can no longer tell them apart without looking at set/username?
> 
> For example, Stunna used to use thesaurus a lot, but now he is just a lazy mofo like Para.
> 
> Jena and Detective are the few immune to this assimilation I think.



stunna never used to "thesaurus"


----------



## Jena (Apr 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is it just me or have some of your posting styles been converging to the point where you can no longer tell them apart without looking at set/username?
> 
> For example, Stunna used to use thesaurus a lot, but now he is just a lazy mofo like Para.
> 
> Jena and Detective are the few immune to this assimilation I think.



the truth is that there's only like 3 regular posters in this section, the rest are dupes and sock puppets


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 6, 2015)

WINDOW IWN A WIN WINDOW WIN WIN WINDOW WIN A WINDOW


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Jena said:


> the truth is that there's only like 3 regular posters in this section, the rest are dupes and sock puppets




Hey, since the whole plot with TetraVaal didn't work out, could I just get the nudes directly from you?


Thx


----------



## Jena (Apr 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hey, since the whole plot with TetraVaal didn't work out, could I just get the nudes directly from you?
> 
> 
> Thx



First you have to tell me to kill myself only _once_ in a conversation instead of five times + give me rep on a selfie, then later make a huge rant about how I'm a hideous shebeast and you were just trying to butter me up for your buddy

Then you get the nudes


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2015)

arent you bi grape? i can give u my nudes, my junk is dat shit.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

@VBD, you're black aren't you? Pass.


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> arent you bi grape? i can give u my nudes, my junk is dat shit.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2015)

fuk u. 

**


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

We still friends though, right?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is it just me or have some of your posting styles been converging to the point where you can no longer tell them apart without looking at set/username?
> 
> For example, Stunna used to use thesaurus a lot, but now he is just a lazy mofo like Para.
> 
> Jena and Detective are the few immune to this assimilation I think.


sorry we can't all stand out by regaling everyone with tales of incestuous pregnancies


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2015)

The Chronicles of Lizzie Borden: C-

Some new TV show pilot. I feel like I should like this, as it has all the parts to be great- awesome setting, excellent cast, graphic violence, serial killers. But I found the style to be annoyingly over-the-top and the soundtrack is distracting. I also found the majority of the characters to be unlikable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 6, 2015)

Kendrick incoming.


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2015)

*Trollhunter* (2010): Strong 3

*Serpico* (1973): Strong 6


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2015)

Hm. A 6 on MasterRace's scale might be good.


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually, Serpico should be a light 7.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 7, 2015)

Just gonna pop in here and:

*Her (2013)*: 9.5/10


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

ITS MAH BIRTHDAY!!!!

Celebrate, bitches.

And let us see some titties.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 7, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The Hunt for Red October
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Awesome movie about Sean Connery hijacking a soviet nuclear submarine. Nuff said.














The fucking soundtrack man



The World said:


> Sama, a Song of the Sea was a tear jerkingly beautiful yet simple movie
> 
> I recommend it to Jena and Stunna, cuz they're also saps who would enjoy such things
> 
> it's like the Irish Tales of Princess Kaguya, so good



Warudo is on point


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> ITS MAH BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Celebrate, bitches.
> 
> And let us see some titties.



If u want, I'll show you mine.


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

Even Detective isn't safe from the Blackpocalypse 



> I got into medical school because I said I was black. The funny thing is I’m not.
> 
> In my junior year of college, I realized that I didn’t have the grades or test scores to get into medical school, at least not as an Indian-American.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> just saw fast six in preparation for furious 7
> 
> great stunts/10
> 
> i said "holy shit" a lot and laughed delightedly a lot





Grape said:


> Luc with that suddenly suspect taste.





Lucaniel said:


> come now, grape, you've never agreed with my taste. or at least, you've always tried to disagree with it to bait me
> 
> i actually have no idea what you even like





Stunna said:


> you'll notice that it's the people that talk about movies the least that call other people's tastes suspect
> 
> I wonder why







what the fuck...


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 7, 2015)

Grape got you.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

happy birthday, not-grape


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2015)

Puppet Master X: Axis Rising- F

Pretty stupid and just when you think the racism has been toned down, they introduce Kamikaze- a blatant racist Asian stereotype. This is pretty shit. This franchise has been shit,. WHY DID I DO THIS?!


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> If u want, I'll show you mine.



DEAL!



Lucaniel said:


> what the fuck...



Aw, you got got 



Han Solo said:


> Grape got you.







Stunna said:


> happy birthday, not-grape




Ty <3


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Grape got you.





Grape said:


> Aw, you got got



"grape implied he doesn't like something which he actually likes and you believed it. le trolled xd"


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol, you're still backwards.

75% of Furious 7's North American audience was non-white


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2015)

so...what...?


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 7, 2015)

Interstellar. 8/10, it's a really good movie. Positively surprised.

EDIT: This thread ain't so much about rating movies, heh.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> so...what...?




SO YOU GOT GOT, SON!


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Magnelson said:


> Interstellar. 8/10, it's a really good movie. Positively surprised.
> 
> EDIT: This thread ain't so much about rating movies, heh.




This guy figured it out pretty quick


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> SO YOU GOT GOT, SON!



how        ?


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2015)

Magnelson said:


> Interstellar. 8/10, it's a really good movie. Positively surprised.
> 
> EDIT: This thread ain't so much about rating movies, heh.



It is.

But it is also used to talk about stuff.


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Grape!


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you, Slice!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

*Fast and Furious 7*

Loud and stupid, as it's supposed to be I guess.

6 + 0.5 for that Paul Walker send-off = 6.5/10


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2015)

Tony Jaa surprised me didn't expect to see him in Furious 7 overall if this is the final movie (guessing it is after the wee montage of past movies at the end) then it ended before it became as bad as Saw did.


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2015)

I havent seen 7 yet but contrary to Saw F&F got progressively better with each movie.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

my rewatch of Hannibal season 2 confirms that this season works either by marathon or week by week (where it shines)

halfway through and you appreciate all the early threads that weave towards the ending already starting to be put together.  What a great fucking season.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Puppet Master X: Axis Rising- F
> 
> Pretty stupid and just when you think the racism has been toned down, they introduce Kamikaze- a blatant racist Asian stereotype. This is pretty shit. This franchise has been shit,. *WHY DID I DO THIS?*!




Martial - maybe you should stop?

[YOUTUBE]-Bw39SIiHrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2015)

of all the people itt i don't get

i get mh the least


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2015)

It must be a very special kind of masochism...


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure MH is like my dad is with movies. He watches the stupidest shit and just cracks up like he's having the time of his life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

I also get like that sometimes...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

My dad was cracking up during the trailer for Paul Blart 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm pretty sure MH is like my dad is with movies. He watches the stupidest shit and just cracks up like he's having the time of his life.



except mh gives the movies terrible grades and writes reviews like he truly suffered from watching them


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm sorry for your fathers' lack of comedic sensibility.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

He's actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

HBO Now is live.  No more excuses when it comes to stealing from HBO.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

you tell'em, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

all in?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

I should watch Legacy again before this is released, I honestly barely remember what occurred in it.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> all in?



I believe Rukia and I were all in from the moment Tron: Legacy released that still of Olivia Wilde reclining on that chair, all those years ago.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Also, Happy Birthday Grapey!

:33


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you!

And Rukia, still can't use it on non-apple pc.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> I believe Rukia and I were all in from the moment Tron: Legacy released that still of Olivia Wilde reclining on that chair, all those years ago.


They still need to get Cillian Murphy back too.  He was great in Legacy.



Grape said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And Rukia, still can't use it on non-apple pc.


Get Sling.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

The age of consent Jeopardy guy is getting beat up all over the net.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Grape


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Is today your birthday too Para?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah, that's right.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Cool man.  Treat yourself to some drinks.

Also.  Don't forget to visit Hell's Kitchen on Friday.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Para, and happy birthday to yourself. 

googling "sling"


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2015)

fuk u para


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

wtf is sling? link me to it, and how that plays into me getting hbonow.

pls.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

source


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.




Still not seeing the connection to HBONow.


o.o


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Juan

Treat yourself to some beefy nacho burritos at the local Taco Bell establishment, and top it off with a nice, lazy, 28 hour sleep.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 7, 2015)

birthday greetings Juan and anyone else


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Speedy!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

I trust that it's Para's birthday

I call bullshit on grape though.


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

It's my birthday aswell


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BHmWvMnyHkw[/YOUTUBE]

Even bearded women are finding love


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> It's my birthday aswell



Was turning 16 like discovering your body was your own kryptonite, and betraying you by no longer allowing you to mingle undiscovered amongst the middle school crowd?


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]BHmWvMnyHkw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Even bearded women are finding love



One day Gesy, one day.

I have faith you will find the one.

Believe in the me who believes in you.


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Was turning 16 like discovering your body was your own kryptonite, and betraying you by no longer allowing you to mingle undiscovered amongst the middle school crowd?



Nobody knows me like you do


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2015)

fuck u masterrace


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Nobody knows me like you do



u mah homie, dawg


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think it's Para's birthday. Seems like this would have been brought up before.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

VBD is out of control


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dhWUFXvaZjo[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, the innocently hidden dark humour is too much


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> I don't think it's Para's birthday. Seems like this would have been brought up before.



I don't really ever mention it, not even irl


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

To be honest, birthdays have become just another day for me, to relax and unwind

I rather like it this way

Being low-key is a great feeling


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Para.

I do want you to know that I fuck with you all the time because I like you. Else, I wouldn't bother. 

Same goes for Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Happy birthday, Para.
> 
> I do want you to know that I fuck with you all the time because I like you. Else, I wouldn't bother.
> 
> Same goes for Stunna.



If we didn't take low brow pot shots at people, we wouldn't be able to show we cared.



Also:

[YOUTUBE]RgKAFK5djSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

Is that the Paul Walker tribute?

i'll wait until I see the movie


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

Same goes for you too, Gesy.

You're not gullible. You're just a kind person.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Gesy is indeed special


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't really ever mention it, not even irl




Ah, I see. You're probably 88?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

Birthday is also just another day for me. My last birthday party is more than 20 years ago (the memory of it is so vague now I am not even sure if I am not making it up in my head). 

But I have decided to do something different on my 30th birthday this year. Something crazy.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

You're going to down a bottle of gin and fist a prostitute?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

I had taken a vow of celibacy and sobriety.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

but Yasha

once you're 30 and have lived a life of celibacy you become a wizard :33


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna jelly as fuck right now


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

?


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ?



You've always secretly wished that a Hagrid-esque character would one day arrive at your home, and pronounce: _Y'er a wizard, Tyler_

And now we know that Yasha is closer to the dream


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

The virginity stigma never bothers me. I am a confident man who knows my purpose of coming to this world.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The virginity stigma never bothers me. I am a confident man who knows my purpose of coming to this world.



Your strength of character has always made me admire you, Yash. 

Dat literal no fucks given attitude


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

BTW, Vaulto has really outdone himself with the following:



Vault too stronk

Too OP


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

You got a skype Detective?


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You got a skype Detective?



Surprisingly, I haven't used any IMS type programs since like 2003.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The virginity stigma never bothers me. I am a confident man who knows my purpose of coming to this world.



And that is ......?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

is Gesy cereal? 

edit: actually nvm, my b


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Why are the Thunder playing so poorly lately?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> And that is ......?



Become a better person than I was yesterday, and change people's lives (in small little ways).


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2015)

>lately

Have you seen that roster?!?!?!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Fuck the Spurs.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

What's wrong with Tony Parker?


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

The Spurs are like Seinfeld

And Rukia is Newman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Become a better person than I was yesterday, and change people's lives (in small little ways).



Oh, same here...

Personally, I don't think sex and beer hinders my quest to accomplish these life goals, but to each their own..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

Martial will be pleased.  A 500 person centipede!


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Martial will be pleased.  A 500 person centipede!



R.I.P Martial


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, same here...
> 
> Personally, I don't think sex and beer hinders my quest to accomplish these life goals, but to each their own..



I don't drink because my mind is my greatest asset, and I want to keep it as sharp as I can for as long as I can. Also, I don't like the taste of alcohol.

I don't have sex with strangers, and I don't want a relationship. It slows me down and restricts my freedom.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why are the Thunder playing so poorly lately?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

Yasha and I are more alike than one might think.


----------



## Detective (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha and I are more alike than one might think.



:


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

No, you're not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna wouldn't swear off relationships (willingly)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2XjLK8pvEMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah, I'm not about that life.

But, like Yasha, I've no interest in alcohol and the prospect of promiscuous sex isn't something I'm a fan of either. unless I get desperate enough


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yasha and I are more alike than one might think.



You never hit on me, but you hit on Yasha?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

Massacoon's becoming less subtle with the implications of his homo--(or bi)--sexuality


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not interested in men, I just want you to like me for who I am.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

I like everyone here for who they are. 

I figure if I show you enough acceptance, you'll come to accept yourself.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)

[youtube]LOwTgGivGN8[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

Let it out massafag


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I like everyone here for who they are.
> 
> I figure if I show you enough acceptance, you'll come to accept yourself.



Oh man, that means alot coming from you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2015)

What's shameless is Massacoon's pursuit for someone MH has already called dibs on...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2015)

**


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]LOwTgGivGN8[/youtube]



this is relevant to my interests


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna, watch out!


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Aye you guys should try this  out

It may give you hope

Probably not tho


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

It tells me I have 8 soulmates in Bangkok (nearest city available on that list).

I wonder how many of them have dick.


----------



## Slice (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gesy arent you in your early 20s? Why so desperate?



Yasha said:


> Birthday is also just another day for me. My last birthday party is more than 20 years ago (the memory of it is so vague now I am not even sure if I am not making it up in my head).
> 
> But I have decided to do something different on my 30th birthday this year. Something crazy.



I make an effort to throw a party every year since my 25th.
Those partys are the best way to get a lot of your friends to once place and i always look forward to them.



Parallax said:


> but Yasha
> 
> once you're 30 and have lived a life of celibacy you become a wizard :33



I wonder if there are really people out there that actively seek this.
I mean like in _"i must try really hard to become a 'wizard'"_ and not obvious aromantic people like Yasha.



Stunna said:


> Yasha and I are more alike than one might think.





Without the context of specifically speaking about alcohol and casual hookups this is a very scary statement. 



Grape said:


> Stunna, watch out!



In what twisted mind is shooting someone in the back 8 times an acceptable reaction? And how does somebody like this even become a police officer.



Masterrace said:


> Aye you guys should try this  out
> 
> It may give you hope
> 
> Probably not tho



What a huge pile of bullshit


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Aren't you single, Slice?


----------



## Slice (Apr 8, 2015)

No

**


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

You can't be here if you're not single


----------



## Slice (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I like everyone here for who they are.
> 
> I figure if I show you enough acceptance, you'll come to accept yourself.



i'm pretty sure you've explicitly said you don't like _all_ of the people in this thread, there are some you feel nothing for or dislike

am i wrong


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

I dunno. Maybe. I don't even dislike Huey all the time.


----------



## Naya (Apr 8, 2015)

*Seven Son*

it was like bleh ):

4/10 just for the makeup and some effects.
didn't like the music at all too.


----------



## Slice (Apr 8, 2015)

Ordered tickets for F&F7 on friday!
Finally going to see it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Ordered tickets for F&F7 on friday!
> Finally going to see it.



bro

it's gonna be TITE


----------



## kire (Apr 8, 2015)

I saw F&F7

I give it an 8.5/10
Great movie...go watch it!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jv9MX7Kj3NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Ordered tickets for F&F7 on friday!
> Finally going to see it.



Man i swear they should have seatbelts in the theatre for all the high octane action that movie has 


enjoy yourself dude


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2015)

Shit damn. I just called the comic book store to see if they got in the convergence titles because I'm stopping by after work, and the guy was like "Yeah, they're hear but just so you know they're all probably going to be gone in an hour."

I will shank a bitch to get my paws on Batgirl, Nightwing/Oracle, and Question


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

is the question still montoya or is it vic sage again


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

YAY. CUT MY HAIR. SHITS IN A UPS BOX. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY SHORT HAIR!!!


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

jena actually buys from a comic book store? 

Jena confirmed 500 pounds turbo nerd


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

yasha i found the perfect movie for u




Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!



> Set in Okinawa, Japan. A middle-aged yakuza falls in love with the daughter of his boss's mistress. The middle-aged yakuza kidnaps her and locks her up


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is the question still montoya or is it vic sage again



This one is Montoya.



The World said:


> jena actually buys from a comic book store?
> 
> Jena confirmed 500 pounds turbo nerd



Bruh, you gonna pretend like everyone who posts regularly on narutoforums.com isn't a beta nerd?

Also fuck you I'm 632 pounds and PROUD. I'm reporting you to the tumblr police for being fatphobic, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2015)

that's right you tell him, Jena

fuck you Warudo


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

632lbs? That means with a stick of butter there's like 2,000 different pockets of fat to stick my dick in.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Jena said:


> Bruh, you gonna pretend like everyone who posts regularly on narutoforums.com isn't a beta nerd?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm seriously wondering if package deals this summer with 2-4 people are worth it


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

hahahahahahahah shut the fuck up


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

What's that about today generation, Detective? 
[YOUTUBE]BspA-FF7wAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

Jena said:


> This one is Montoya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a clear gap in bored lazy shitposting nerd and turbo nerd who spends time and money in a funny book store 

don't tell me you play tabletop games with other uber nerds there 2 

shitposter like myself = 

ultra uber turbo stay mad nerd =


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Warudo calling other people fat.

Calm down, fatty.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> 632lbs? That means with a stick of butter there's like 2,000 different pockets of fat to stick my dick in.



Lube up.


Shhh, shhhh...just accept your fate



The World said:


> there's a clear gap in bored lazy shitposting nerd and turbo nerd who spends time and money in a funny book store
> 
> don't tell me you play tabletop games with other uber nerds there 2
> 
> ...



I don't have to take this from a literal fungus.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

my fungi smells fresh


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

you check out this new trailer yet?

[YOUTUBE]NHXTUKACXGU[/YOUTUBE]

:33


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll bring a extra stick so we can Lady and the Tramp it.


Fuck it, I'll just bring a pound.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

> reviewing in my head if I fit the nerd niche





Slice said:


> Gesy arent you in your early 20s? Why so desperate?



Desperate isn't the word I'd use, but looking at a couple's affection in public is  starting to get to me.

Why should they be happy?!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Gesy just taser any couples kissing or fondling

esp. the fondlers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

a man after my  heart


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

jena giving me the cold shoulder after i insulted her tabletop


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not a nerd either.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

shut up stunna


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2015)

shut up stunna


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

you think youre better than me? at the end of the day you're a ^ (use bro) just like the rest of us stunna


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> shut up stunna


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

VBD and Warudo racist af


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> VBD and Warudo racist af



what u finna do? report me?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Nah, but I'mma catch you slippin'


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2015)

I can ban him if you want, Stunna


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

do it             .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I can ban him if you want, Stunna


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Who is the best travelled here?

Im guessing LA is all you need for travel Juan


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

[youtube]fCk4zqd0pg0[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> [youtube]fCk4zqd0pg0[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

GRAND TOUR GRAND TOUR!!!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who is the best travelled here?



Rukia.

Where are you planning to go?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 8, 2015)

Rewatching Gladiator.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Rukia.
> 
> Where are you planning to go?



Europe first, then either North America or South America, whichever I can afford.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Titty we know

enough man


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

aaaaand back on the ignore list


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Titty think he's on tumblr


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

He ded


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

dem snuff gifs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who is the best travelled here?
> 
> Im guessing LA is all you need for travel Juan


Maybe.

I hate this European Union thing.  I used to get a lot more stamps on my passport before it existed.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Is a trip to Disney still good as an adult?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Yup, alot of fun rides and attractions, the food is waay too expensive though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

A trip to Disney World is always good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

lol. how many times have you been, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Only twice.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

And how many times have you been to Disneyland?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

I went to Disney World when I was five and I have zero interest in ever going back.


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

That's because we're men, VBD. We have no time for children's entertainment.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And how many times have you been to Disneyland?


Zero. 



Violent By Design said:


> I went to Disney World when I was five and I have zero interest in ever going back.





Grape said:


> That's because we're men, VBD. We have no time for children's entertainment.


fuk u 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> That's because we're men, VBD. We have no time for children's entertainment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Went about 3 times, but only because one my aunts work there, so it's kinda became a traditional thing to do when visiting Florida.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> That's because we're men, VBD. We have no time for children's entertainment.



The irony in this post is overwhelming .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Lucky


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

If I went to LA guess Warner Bros studio tour might be more mens speed here


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2015)

I hate that I missed my trip to Sea World when I was visiting Florida


----------



## Slice (Apr 8, 2015)

Says the guy who insists only singles are allowed to post here.  



The World said:


> there's a clear gap in bored lazy shitposting nerd and turbo nerd who spends time and money in a funny book store
> 
> don't tell me you play tabletop games with other uber nerds there 2



I do both


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Slice I see cheap 2 day trips to Berlin from ?79



But which is the best place to hotel


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

You won't want to visit Sea World after you watch The Cove.

Disneyland is overpriced. I would take Yosemite over Disneyland anytime.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah I'm a science guy so Yosemite would be fine.

Hot springs and animals.

All on a volcano ready to blow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm sure if I binge watch documentary films, i'll hate everything.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yeah I'm a science guy so Yosemite would be fine.
> 
> Hot springs and animals.
> 
> All on a volcano ready to blow.



That's Yellowstone. 

No hot spring in Yosemite. But it has black bears.


----------



## Slice (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Slice I see cheap 2 day trips to Berlin from ?79
> 
> 
> 
> But which is the best place to hotel



I've only been to Berlin once and that was like 15 years ago. Can't help you there sorry.



Yasha said:


> You won't want to visit Sea World after you watch The Cove.
> 
> Disneyland is overpriced. I would take Yosemite over Disneyland anytime.



Blackfish was enough for me to never go near these parks


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

I have long given up on the hope that humans can co-habit with other animals without harming them. Humans have to go.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey since you're all so rich you can take vacations, one of you rich assholes should take me with you.

You won't get a pity fuck or anything but I'll wear a nice dress and pretend that the sight of you doesn't disgust me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

A trip to Disney World with Jena


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

Jena said:


> Hey since you're all so rich you can take vacations, one of you rich assholes should take me with you.
> 
> You won't get a pity fuck or anything but I'll wear a nice dress and pretend that the sight of you doesn't disgust me.



how could anyone refuse such a generous offer


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> A trip to Disney World with Jena



oh, my mistake, never mind...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

I would have considered that if you didn't let slip that you're 632lbs. Checked in luggage is hella expensive these days.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> A trip to Disney World with Jena



Start packing.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Jena, have you never been to Canada?

I imagine it would be as easy as Para going to California.


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Jena, have you never been to Canada?
> 
> I imagine it would be as easy as Para going to California.



Technically? We went to the boundary waters once and the boat floated to the Canada side.


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Jena said:


> Hey since you're all so rich you can take vacations, one of you rich assholes should take me with you.
> 
> You won't get a pity fuck or anything but I'll wear a nice dress and pretend that the sight of you doesn't disgust me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Haha, why did i find stunna's post so creepy?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haha, why did i find stunna's post so creepy?



it's stunna, it's not creepy, he's a fount of innocence

well, thirsty innocence, in this case, but innocence nevertheless


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> That's Yellowstone.
> 
> No hot spring in Yosemite. But it has black bears.



Sorry, my mistake.

I like bears. I can bait them too.



Slice said:


> I've only been to Berlin once and that was like 15 years ago. Can't help you there sorry.



15 years? I am disappoint, Slice. 



Yasha said:


> I have long given up on the hope that humans can co-habit with other animals without harming them. Humans have to go.



Lets start a Nuclear war, Yasha. You bring the dirty bomb tho, I'll give you contacts.



Jena said:


> Hey since you're all so rich you can take vacations, one of you rich assholes should take me with you.
> 
> You won't get a pity fuck or anything but I'll wear a nice dress and pretend that the sight of you doesn't disgust me.


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> A trip to Disney World with Jena


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

damn


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't have it Stunna


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I would have considered that if you didn't let slip that you're 632lbs. Checked in luggage is hella expensive these days.




Holy shit, these two posts killed me.

I am dead


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2015)

detective

did you see the new justified


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> detective
> 
> did you see the new justified



Haven't watched the ep yet but I saw your VM.

I am preparing my body for the breaking of my heart, and soul.

Cause of death.... quality writing


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

That south carolina officer is a piece of shit.  I hope he gets the death penalty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

prolly won't

Cops got dat license to kill nowadays.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _This is my favorite part_ 



[YOUTUBE]MwPb7g_BlXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Don't do tourist shit. Go with the intention of getting lost. Explore, meet the people. Fuck destinations and sightseeing.



I might miss a hotel on a spontaneous trip and try to find a bed through some friendly folk

I hear through some sights you can see more of the city if you agree to bed in with a stranger who can guide you around

But is it safe


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

I was looking at the cruise ship I am going to be on in a few months.  The Equinox. This is gonna be good.  Complimentary champagne and single deck blackjack.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's stunna, it's not creepy, he's a fount of innocence
> 
> well, thirsty innocence, in this case, but innocence nevertheless




also, that was a funny post, Grape

not exactly accurate

but funny


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn.  Rocky IV was totally a propaganda film.  There are like 5 music videos stuffed into the film.

I still like it though.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Says the guy who insists only singles are allowed to post here.



Implying that all nerds are single
You're a single loser like the rest of us



Yasha said:


> Aren't you single, Slice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was looking at the cruise ship I am going to be on in a few months.  The Equinox. This is gonna be good.  Complimentary champagne and single deck blackjack.



Just saw a cheap 1 night cruise, only ?29

But its on a 50 year old Russian cruise ship where someone died on board recently, Everyone on it got food poisoning there a few years ago and it's full of old people...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Rocky IV is 65% music video

but it also ended the Cold War, so


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2015)

I respect Slice even more now.  He was born during a good year.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm planning to drive up to New York with some friends this summer


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I might miss a hotel on a spontaneous trip and try to find a bed through some friendly folk
> 
> I hear through some sights you can see more of the city if you agree to bed in with a stranger who can guide you around
> 
> But is it safe



I would advise against this shit, to be honest. I know there is a whole segment out there for coach surfing as they call it, but I would never feel comfortable suddenly staying over with a random stranger just for the sole purpose of having a place to sleep.

You can look into hostels though, or small single bed & board accomodations which are halfway between a motel and a hotel.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with what Grape's saying to an extent. Some of my best experiences in London happened while just riding the tube to random destinations, walking about for hours on end, trying the local food, and then taking the last train back to my relative's home(this was even more interesting because when I was there, London Bridge station was undergoing those closures, so everyday was a different route back home), and then rinse & repeat the following day.
> 
> However, you need to have somewhat of a schedule fitted into your explorations as well. What I mean is, make your intentions to randomly explore be connected with a landmark or two in a specific area. That way, you can experience random surprises, while matching the events of the day to a big treat.
> 
> ...



As always on point


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I'm planning to drive up to New York with some friends this summer



One of my eventual vacation trips will be taking a month or so off work, and then renting out either a motocycle or a sports convertible, and driving the entire length of the Pacific Coast Highway in Cali.

I should probably do it sooner than later though, because we all know Para will eventually end up like those scavengers in Mad Max, and roam the desert looking for victims after their water runs out.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I would advise against this shit, to be honest. I know there is a whole segment out there for coach surfing as they call it, but I would never feel comfortable suddenly staying over with a random stranger just for the sole purpose of having a place to sleep.
> 
> *You can look into hostels though, or small single bed & board accomodations which are halfway between a motel and a hotel*.



Yeah if flights are done but no cheap hotels come up

Easier in a group or on your own?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

VBD lives in NY? 

I never saw him last time I was there


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I agree with what Grape's saying to an extent. Some of my best experiences in London happened while just riding the tube to random destinations, walking about for hours on end, trying the local food, and then taking the last train back to my relative's home(this was even more interesting because when I was there, London Bridge station was undergoing those closures, so everyday was a different route back home), and then rinse & repeat the following day.
> 
> However, you need to have somewhat of a schedule fitted into your explorations as well. What I mean is, make your intentions to randomly explore be connected with a landmark or two in a specific area. That way, you can experience random surprises, while matching the events of the day to a big treat.
> 
> ...




If you go this route, you're more likely to meet up with fellow tourists, and locals trying to take advantage of tourists.

Also, just dress casually. Don't walk around with some bullshit thought process that you're there to let others know your socioeconomic status. I swear this is some straight up Asian tourist shit. I'll never understand it. This and tking pictures of shit with themselves infront of it, and then immediately losing interest in whatever the fuck they visited that day. Literally just take pictures of themselves to show they were there - no interest in what they're seeing whatsoever. Fucking mind-boggling.

I'm not on vacation to snap pictures of other motherfuckers on vacation. You're on vacation to get away from that shit, remember? Meet the locals. Hang out. Adventures.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> VBD lives in NY?
> 
> I never saw him last time I was there



Might be because NY is made up of millions of people


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought about posting that


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yeah if flights are done but no cheap hotels come up
> 
> Easier in a group or on your own?



From my experience, it's easier in a group because the hotel gets more business that way, and you get the security of a confirmed accomodation without paying any early booking fees.

However, if you plan your trip and plane tickets at least 4 months prior to the trip, you can easily get an availability if you find the hotel you like first, make sure they have a room for a week, and then book the plane shortly afterwards. There will always be a flight to good destinations, but not always a room, so that should take priority in the order of operations(but you will need to be quick to combine both together).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Might be because NY is made up of millions of people





I did not know that


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I thought about posting that


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> If you go this route, you're more likely to meet up with fellow tourists, and locals trying to take advantage of tourists.
> 
> Also, just dress casually. Don't walk around with some bullshit thought process that you're there to let others know your socioeconomic status. I swear this is some straight up Asian tourist shit. I'll never understand it. This and tking pictures of shit with themselves infront of it, and then immediately losing interest in whatever the fuck they visited that day. Literally just take pictures of themselves to show they were there - no interest in what they're seeing whatsoever. Fucking mind-boggling.
> 
> I'm not on vacation to snap pictures of other motherfuckers on vacation. You're on vacation to get away from that shit, remember? Meet the locals. Hang out. Adventures.



First off, I never said to dress like he's going to the fucking Ritz, and planning on seducing some hotel heiress. I said dress well. 

And people who dress completely casual are the ones who get taken advantage of because it looks like they are on vacation to begin with. Someone who dresses well may appear to be heading out for a meeting, or a date in the city, so people back off. You dress in a t-shirt, sandals and a pair of shorts, with a camera, while stopping every couple of minutes, and you become a mark.

And secondly, if you looked at those pictures I posted a couple months back on my vacation, not a single one had me in the picture or with me standing in front of a landmark. I don't need to prove to anyone I was there, because I know it, and that's enough. And the picture itself will be more meaningful because it's a snapshot of what my eyes saw at a certain date and point in time. 

And it's fine to take a pic or two for someone else, because it give you an easy way into a conversation, or an exchange of information from a fellow traveller. It's information gathering 101, give a little, get a little back.

Besides, it's an simple as fuck method to chat up some women tourists, and segway into chilling with them for a while.

Euro Girls


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> And secondly, if you looked at those pictures I posted a couple months back on my vacation, not a single one had me in the picture or with me standing in front of a landmark. I don't need to prove to anyone I was there, because I know it, and that's enough. And the picture itself will be more meaningful because it's a snapshot of what my eyes saw at a certain date and point in time.


Or because you don't want to show your face 

I wasn't going to read your long ass post but I saw Euro girls and you got my attention.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Also Speedy, go to a place where you can take advantage of your strong as fuck GBP. There are so many places where it will be worth twice or more the local currency.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Or because you don't want to show your face



That's not the reason but on that note, fucking Vaulto already assumed I was a life sized version of my faceless emote, travelling the world in a fedora and trenchcoat, solving crime and fighting evil, anyways. So why bother breaking that fantasy for many people here?


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I wasn't going to read your long ass post but I saw Euro girls and you got my attention.



You activated my trap card.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

And it was super effective!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

wrong animu, pleb


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's not the reason but on that note,  fucking Vaulto already assumed I was a life sized version of my faceless  emote, travelling the world in a fedora and trenchcoat, solving crime  and fighting evil, anyways. So why bother breaking that fantasy for many  people here?



I picture you as something between Ned Flanders and Ted Bundy, but wrapped up in Asian.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wrong animu, pleb



Still works


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> I picture you as something between Ned Flanders and Ted Bundy, but wrapped up in Asian.



Associating me with Bundy....


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective looks like an older Dev Patel


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Associating me with Bundy....




That's high praise! 

Trust me, as someone who admires sociopaths to a certain extent, all I'm saying is, you've got some real potential.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Right? He had no problem with calling him Flanders!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Right? He had no problem with calling him Flanders!



come at me bro, u fucking guy


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

oh I am! 



This summer!

You gon catch a fade bruh


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Right? He had no problem with calling him Flanders!



Flanders is an upstanding citizen of the law. Surprisingly youthful looking for his advanced age and in Olympian levels of physical shape.


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Flanders is an upstanding citizen of the law.
> 
> Surprisingly youthful looking for his advanced age
> 
> and in Olympian levels of physical shape.



He blends into society flawlessly.

He appears pleasant, attractive - - safe

He is in peak physical condition. A physical conflict is nothing to sweat over.

Just like Bundy, and our neighbor Ned.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also Speedy, go to a place where you can take advantage of your strong as fuck GBP. There are so many places where it will be worth twice or more the local currency.



Euro still weak as shit so that's my first spot

Thinking Spain or Scandinavia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Stupid sexy Flanders


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stupid sexy Flanders



Gesy man enough to admit the truth. The horrible, unfortunate truth


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Like wearing nothing at all....


.... nothing at all


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

You're no fun to rustle jams with, Detective


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> You're no fun to rustle jams with, Detective



Dat Teflon mental toughness



Also:

[YOUTUBE]PBm8H6NFsGM[/YOUTUBE]

Don LaFontaine voiceover


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I like listening to Flo rida when behind the wheel



Gesy taking multiple bullets for the team, today.

Okay, my turn(I think I mentioned this before, though):

I like delightfully quaint romantic comedies. Like chicken soup for the soul.

















..... too bad it's easier to find Bigfoot than one of them these days.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Does going to Blackpool count as taking one for the team?


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Does going to Blackpool count as taking one for the team?



Always..... always....


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah had to got there for a business meeting, left the same day

But may have to go back in future 

Hey, maybe money will be plowed into the place soon


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> And secondly, if you looked at those pictures I posted a couple months back on my vacation, not a single one had me in the picture or with me standing in front of a landmark. I don't need to prove to anyone I was there, because I know it, and that's enough. And the picture itself will be more meaningful because it's a snapshot of what my eyes saw at a certain date and point in time.



Detective and I are more alike than one might think.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

**


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

You both just dont want to show your face


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was looking at the cruise ship I am going to be on in a few months.  The Equinox. This is gonna be good.  Complimentary champagne and single deck blackjack.





Speedy Jag. said:


> Just saw a cheap 1 night cruise, only ?29
> 
> But its on a 50 year old Russian cruise ship where someone died on board recently, Everyone on it got food poisoning there a few years ago and it's full of old people...



The contrast made me chuckle.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You both just dont want to show your face



Can't risk leaving any trace behind.........


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yeah had to got there for a business meeting, left the same day
> 
> But may have to go back in future
> 
> Hey, maybe money will be plowed into the place soon



Hey, people used to say the same shit about Brixton many decades ago.





Yasha said:


> Detective and I are more alike than one might think.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Can't risk leaving any trace behind.........



I also co-sign the concept of having no way to backtrace one's self.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

I posted my picture a forum before

Now it's down

True story


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective mailed images stunna's face to the CP of strangers, but when it comes to his own, he's worried about it being backtraced?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective mailed images stunna's face to the CP of strangers, but when it comes to his own, he's worried about it being backtraced?


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective mailed images stunna's face to the CP of strangers, but when it comes to his own, he's worried about it being backtraced?



Do as I say, not as I do


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

thanks for stretching my user cp until I get repped about a dozen times, D


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> thanks for stretching my user cp until I get repped about a dozen times, D



No worries, my man.

And anyways, you always have the option of blocking the source of the image.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Girl in your avy is pretty hot, stunna.

Thick thighs are my fetish


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Gesy all about that thigh gap


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Then Steven Universe is the show for you.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Do your best, and sell us on the attractive aspects of the show, Stunna

What about it makes you wanna bandwagon it in your sets?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

dat condescension


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat condescension



Does the show have a heavy handed condescending tone overall?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy all about that thigh gap



Or lack thereof


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Gesy all about that one legged pants wearing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Gesy a motherfuck, not realizing you cannot IMGFIT an image that's already small enough for this forum.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Might have gone to the same school
> 
> Dudes talking about lots of sex makes the booty look fatter.
> 
> Now that I look back at it, most of us had to be undercover virgins.



I will say though, the fact that knowing a lot of those cute/sexy girls back when we were in HS, have now let themselves go, is heartbreaking.

Especially if they were of latin origin.

They have the shortest shelf life.Their booty basically becomes a lazyboy chair after their 20's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Same here, looking through facebooks of some old classmates can be a tragic experience.

For some, it really was the best point of their lives.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> For some, it really was the best point of their lives.



That's some deep shit right there man.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Does it hurt knowing that you are no longer allowed to observe them within the walls of their local high school institution, due to the actions of your mortal enemy grandfather time?



I still look young enough to get a pass



~Gesy~ said:


> Might have gone to the same school



I remember this one time a 9th grader came up to me and ask if I was the guy that ate ass. Even the security guard knew about it and say "What's up, AE?" whenever he sees me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective, have you heard of locked room murder mysteries?


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective, have you heard of locked room murder mysteries?



Yes, it's one of my favourite kinds to figure out how it was done.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I remember this one time a 9th grader came up to me and ask if I was the guy that ate ass. Even the security guard knew about it and say "What's up, AE?" whenever he sees me.



Tittynipple went to your school?


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I still look young enough to get a pass



But.... what if they received an anonymous tip to the contrary?


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> But.... what if they received an anonymous tip to the contrary?



I've already visited a HS recently and walked among the students no problem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

If memory serve Masterrace is still only 19


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I've already visited a HS recently and walked among the students no problem



I really think you should select American History as your University major dude. It would be the best of both worlds for you. Relieving your past and getting an excuse to have a hall pass.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If memory serve Masterrace is still only 19



I'm 20 you godless cretan



Detective said:


> I really think you should select American History as your University major dude. It would be the best of both worlds for you. Relieving your past and getting an excuse to have a hall pass.



Stop bringing that up, it was one of the worst class I ever took.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Professor X. Massacoon

An Introduction To Black History


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

They grow  so fast


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Professor X. Massacoon
> 
> An Introduction To Black History



I remember asking my 24 year old teacher how hard is it to resist all these 18 year old wearing such revealing clothes.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> They grow  so fast



To think that Stunna used to be an uppity 13 year old kid.

Now he's just an uppity almost 19 year old.


----------



## Grape (Apr 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> They grow  so fast


Only because we bred them to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I remember asking my 24 year old teacher how hard is it to resist all these 18 year old wearing such revealing clothes.



I'm interested in hearing his response

Caught one of my teachers looking at a female's assets once, couldn't really blame him, they were pretty hard to miss.



Grape said:


> Only because we bred them to.



dem hormones sure made my grade school experience one to remember.


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

He said something about just having to keep your mind off it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yes, it's one of my favourite kinds to figure out how it was done.




*Spoiler*: __ 



George Colvocoresses, captain of the USS Saratoga during the American Civil War, was, according to his biography, mysteriously murdered in Bridgeport, Connecticut on June 3, 1872, while on his way to New York. According to his great-great-granddaughter, however, his insurers later alleged that his death was a suicide, as the bullet wound he suffered was conveyed at close range through his heart, without the bullet's penetrating his outer garments. It remains unexplained why, if this were the case, he would choose the busiest time of day on a busy street, nor why his shirt remained tucked in his trousers after death.[3]


According to a report in The New York Times, March 10 and 11, 1929, Isidore Fink, of 4 East 132nd Street, New York City, was in his Fifth Avenue laundry on the night of March 9, 1929, with the windows closed and door of the room bolted. A neighbor heard screams and the sound of blows (but no shots), and called the police who were unable to get in. A young boy was lifted through the transom and was able to unbolt the door. On the floor lay Fink with two bullet wounds in his chest and one in his left wrist, which was powder-marked. He was dead. There was money in his pockets, and the cash register had not been touched. No weapon was found. The man had died instantly, or almost instantly.[citation needed] There was a theory that the murderer had crawled through the transom, but to do so he would have had to be no bigger than a small boy and would have had to leave the same way, as the door was bolted. Another theory had the murderer firing through the transom, but Fink's wrist was powder-burned, indicating that he had not been fired at from a distance. More than two years later, Police Commissioner Mulrooney, in a radio talk, called this murder in a closed room an "insoluble mystery".[4] The crime was said to have inspired William March's The Bird House and Ben Hecht's The Mystery of the Fabulous Laundryman.


On May 16, 1937, Laetitia Toureaux was found stabbed to death in an otherwise empty first-class compartment of the Paris M?tro. The subway train had left the terminus, Porte de Charenton, at 6:27 p.m. and had arrived at the next station, Porte Dor?e, at 6:28 p.m. Witnesses at both stations swore nobody was seen getting in or out of the compartment, and witnesses in both adjacent compartments swore that nobody had tried to enter the one where Mlle. Toureaux's body was found. The murderer had one minute and twenty seconds at his or her disposal. Neither the murderer nor the method of his or her escape was ever discovered.[5]


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2015)

*Vacancy* (2007): Strong 2

*Killing Them Softly* (2012): Strong 6


----------



## Slice (Apr 9, 2015)

After the Dark - 2/5

Interresting idea. Didnt like the execution at all and none of the actors stood out.


----------



## Naya (Apr 9, 2015)

that cartoon
*The Book of Life*
10/10
really enjoyed it
didn't thought that Guillermo Del Toro could make something that lively huh


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

I really wanna know what is the general consensus on Bruce Lee's Game of Death.

Because I really did not like that movie.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Teach me Spanish, Para 
[YOUTUBE]410cZw2YI0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2015)

latins and hispanics are a very passionate people


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Koreans are cold


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Teach me Spanish, Para
> [YOUTUBE]410cZw2YI0g[/YOUTUBE]



>masterrace likes girls who look like boys

unsurprised


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Koreans are cold



Don't forget flat and thin too

Do they stick to their men too much?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Nah, they stick to money. Doesn't matter if you are Korean guy. If you're not rich, you can only get the scrap.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Psy been bathing in dat Korean pussay son


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Someone is being a naughty cop.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Pick up your phones and fucking use them.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

remember how bad the thing looked in the last fantastic four movies?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2015)

Excited.


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> remember how bad the thing looked in the last fantastic four movies?



remember how bad everything was in the last fantastic four movies?

[youtube]kPRjkUwfzUc[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

that trailer sucked ass cause that song stunk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Jena said:


> remember how bad everything was in the last fantastic four movies?
> 
> [youtube]kPRjkUwfzUc[/youtube]



How PO'd the nerds must have been at this depiction of Doom..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> How PO'd the nerds must have been at this depiction of Doom..



the newer doom sounds like a downgrade.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

I actually watched the first Fantastic Four not too long ago. It's really not s bad as people make it out to be. If you watch it with the mindset of how bland the source material is, it's kind of okay.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Excited.




I can't take Collin Farrel seriously with that mustache.

How could anyone?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2015)

Watch Miami Vice it all becomes clear.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

Which one, the show or the film?

the footage seemed fine, it's still my second most anticipated show this year.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2015)

The Mann film, have you not seen it?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

not since it first came out


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2015)

It is super good and Colin Farrell is basically playing the younger version of the person in that trailer.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2015)

That trailer is definitely though not what I would have expected from that cast and Justin Lin directing (the first two)


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

new TD season seems a lot less mystery-focused and a lot more focused on rote crime stuff. will watch nevertheless ofc 

but damn colin farrell looks old


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 9, 2015)

It is almost impossible to determine whether Drive or John Wick is better than the other.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

I personally wouldn't compare them


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't seen John Wick, but I'm betting Drive is better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

John wick is just a guy blowing the heads off gang members for almost 2 hours; It's beautifully done, but doesn't compare to Drive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> John wick is just a guy blowing the heads off gang members for almost 2 hours; It's beautifully done, but doesn't compare to Drive.



Drive is about a stunt driver killing gang members for a few hours.


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Drive is about a stunt driver killing gang members for a few hours.



Well actually it's about a real human being. And a real hero.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Drive is about a stunt driver killing gang members for a few hours.



No...it's not 

It actually had lots of character development and subtle themes, there's really nothing more to say about John Wick except "wow, that was awesome".


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]njy0dFFlpAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Seen it this morning 

looks ok


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> there's really nothing more to say about John Wick except "wow, that was awesome".



which is fine, though


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

oh wait 

yeah obviously drive is a way better film than john wick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> which is fine, though





Lucaniel said:


> oh wait
> 
> yeah obviously drive is a way better film than john wick



Yes, I loved John Wick, I'm just saying it can't compare to Drive.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

I'mma miss Queen Vee, tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

she was a great villain, but bitch had to get got.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Drive was a beautiful chase scene followed by a boring, nonsensical movie.

And a decent soundtrack that's overrated as well.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

*Kumiko the Treasure Hunter*

Immensely disappointing, to say the least.  It took a long time to take off and I will admit once it did I was gripped and grew more and more fond of it as the film went on.  Then the ending happened and it deflated me.  The last half hour is wonderfully shot, for what it's worth. 

C

*Hannibal season 2*

The shock and the twists aren't as hard hitting the second time, obviously, but that's fine because it still sticks the landing in marathon format because you appreciate all the foreshadowing and clues layered in the series and certain scenes have a new context when you know how it's going to end.  That being said, the finale still is as harrowing and intense even if you know the results, it's the best episode of the season for sure.  Probably the best show on tv right now, season 3 is looking mad promising.

A+


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax writing reviews?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2015)

Furious 7... 

I would give it a 8.5/10... Great Action scenes, hilariously awful and cheesy one-liners which fit into the movie, A Film Michael Bay dreams of, Paul Walk Tribute of excellence


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm convinced that Para holds the gaff when the gaff-man doesn't need it or fetches refreshments for the crew on the set of Hannibal.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Fast 7& really is a thing. I don't get the hype for the series at all. I'm out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Furious 7...
> 
> I would give it a 8.5/10... Great Action scenes, hilariously awful and cheesy one-liners which fit into the movie, A Film Michael Bay dreams of, Paul Walk Tribute of excellence



THE STREET ALWAYS WINS


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuck pics of me being drunk and licking dog statues in Edinburgh got posted on FB for all of my extended family to see. Great.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> No...it's not
> 
> It actually had lots of character development and subtle themes, there's really nothing more to say about John Wick except "wow, that was awesome".



More like "Wow, this is boring"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Enno life hates you bro


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

how the fuck did you get convinced to lick a statue


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Hopefully I won't get stoned to death. And not the Para stoned, but actual stones.

I removed the tags as quick as I could though, ugh being from a Muslim family sucks. If I was white we'd just laugh about me having intimate moment with the Greyfriar's Bobby statue.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how the fuck did you get convinced to lick a statue



We were on a pub crawl and I was drunk as fuck. It was a joke but some girl took pics and posted that shit on FB.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

Crazy bitches really will be the death of Eno one way or another


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't a guy lick a statue in peace. Geez, camera phones.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw the liveliest member here is asian.

what kind of world...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

tfw Gesy is racist


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuck you Gesy.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

not a good look, Gesy


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Can't a guy lick a statue in peace. Geez, camera phones.



Feels like you never want to do anything again doesn't it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw Gesy is racist



But i'm not

It's a joke...cause Asians are stereotypically boring people. 

Ha


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

I will say that on my travels the most fun people are generally from Italy, Portugal, South America, Mexico and Ireland. Spanish people are okay but can be a little annoying.

Aussies think they're better than everybody
Americans are friendly but generally kind of distant
Canadians lol
French are shite
Dutch are okay
Swedish are self obsessed
Chinese are too reserved
Pakistani/Indians are generally too lecherous


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Feels like you never want to do anything again doesn't it?



Sorted out my privacy settings. Ugh fucking Facebook.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck pics of me being drunk and licking dog statues in Edinburgh got posted on FB for all of my extended family to see. Great.



Did anyone make an appropriate "Shuck it, Trebek" reference, since you were in Edinburgh, the home of Sean Connery?

Cuz if not, I just wanted to say...

Shuck it, Enno, shuck it long, and shuck it hard


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

"Pakistani/Indians are generally too lecherous"

You got me thinking they're out there groping people in the streets.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Pakistani/Indians are generally too lecherous"
> 
> You got me thinking they're out there groping people in the streets.



As a wise man once said about Asian people:

[YOUTUBE]pfsVCqBYbgY[/YOUTUBE]

_"You can run from us now, but sooner or later, we're gonna hump you!"_


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Eno going full stereotype

Still a better look than Gesy tho


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I will say that on my travels the most fun people are generally from Italy, Portugal, South America, Mexico and Ireland. Spanish people are okay but can be a little annoying.
> 
> Aussies think they're better than everybody
> Americans are friendly but generally kind of distant
> ...




u wot m8???


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh, are you Asian this week, VBD?


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh, are you Asian this week, VBD?



To be honest, it was never clarified what VBD's other half was, aside from the 50% Blackness in his heart.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

It's okay man.  You were in Edinburgh.  Lapses in judgment are the norm.  Whatever happens in Edinburgh stays in Edinburgh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

50% of VBD is NY.

Thats enough for most people.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

VBD is from Baltimore.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

They divorced, doe.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Replace NY with American then.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> 50% of VBD is NY.
> 
> Thats enough for most people.



Speedy confirmed for calling VBD a fatass.

:amazed


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Good TV weekend.  Daredevil and Game of Thrones.

And I watched the True Detective 2 promo a little earlier.  Looks better than I expected.  I have a feeling Colin Farrell is going to kill it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

VBD can't waddle himself on economy seats to me in the UK

So I'm good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good TV weekend.  Daredevil and Game of Thrones.
> 
> And I watched the True Detective 2 promo a little earlier.  Looks better than I expected.  I have a feeling Colin Farrell is going to kill it.



Thanks, I didn't know Game of Thrones was this weekend.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy hitting and running with the putdowns against VBD today

No holding back


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good TV weekend.  Daredevil and Game of Thrones.
> 
> And I watched the True Detective 2 promo a little earlier.  Looks better than I expected.  I have a feeling Colin Farrell is going to kill it.



Oh man, I can't wait to binge on Daredevil this weekend.

My body is ready for the street level shenanigans


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Economy class is okay on international flights.  The pitch is quite a bit better.  Economy class Dallas to JFK is brutal though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Will Daredevil be really that good? 

Will check it on Prime


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

I expect it to be entertaining.  And I think Kingpin will be really good.


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Daredevil tomorrow!

GoT/Silicon Valley Sunday.

Woot. Woot.

Hype.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's that true detective promo:


*Spoiler*: _in case you guys missed it earlier_ 



[YOUTUBE]4OfU7CGY5DQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> As a wise man once said about Asian people:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Russell Peter. Wise? Wut?

EDIT: Oh. He's Indian AND Canadian. Go figures.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

man that song choice is just too distracting


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Russel Peters has one joke.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> Daredevil tomorrow!
> 
> GoT/Silicon Valley Sunday.
> 
> ...



Good for you Grape.  You have always had good television taste.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 9, 2015)

Game of Thrones is the best TV show of the decade.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Game of Thrones is the best TV show of the decade.



[YOUTUBE]aVHly92RQRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

It's the most popular show of the decade, not sure about best, I believe most are just in it for the tits and gore tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope it stays the most popular show of the decade.  Walking Dead would be the alternative.  And that show is boring as fuck.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Got Silicon Valley so meaning to get on it


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Para, when's the last time you heard actual music?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Grape.  I watched Going Clear.  It was pretty interesting.  I was especially engrossed when the focus was on Hubbard.  I really didn't know that much about him prior to this doc.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

why, I listened to quite a bit today Grape


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Not gonna lie. The top 3 fattest persons I have seen in my life I met them during my 2-week stay in US.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Luckily I didn't run over any of them. Didn't want the grease all over my rented car.




Ennoea said:


> I will say that on my travels the most fun people are generally from Italy, Portugal, South America, Mexico and Ireland. Spanish people are okay but can be a little annoying.
> 
> Aussies think they're better than everybody
> Americans are friendly but generally kind of distant
> ...



What about Japanese and Koreans?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

> Pakistani/Indians are generally too lecherous



India and Sri Lanka are just separated by a small strait, but I'm surprised how different their people are (manner-wise, not physical-wise).

Indians are just disgusting (no offense, Han).


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

why even say no offense, it doesn't make it any less offensive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

"I don't mean to be offensive, but your people disgust me"


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

I know a guy who went to India wearing short pants. The Indian guys kept checking out his white legs. Gross!

No offense, Han.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

And the Paki workers in Malaysia literally fuck anything that moves. 

No offense, Enno.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]aVHly92RQRM[/YOUTUBE]



when did i even last rep you wtf


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

omnibusing Breaking Bad lets do dis


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey.  Was that Call Saul any good?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

*Calvary*

this reminded me of The Guard to begin with, beyond the superficial similarities of john mcdonagh directing and brendan gleason acting. just like that movie, the protagonist is a little too smart for his provincial context, world-wearily amused, has a combative rapport with his people, etc. 

but this got a lot darker, which makes sense, since he's no longer the local copper, but a priest. lot more emotional significance, lot more instant defensiveness from the godless or not-quite-godly. the people aren't just amused or fondly contemptuous of him, they're sometimes out to hurt him. the prevailing mood of gentle comedy being punctuated by moments of utterly vicious resentment and anger works wonderfully with gleason constantly being shot surrounded by negative space, isolated. it's a beautifully-shot film. beautifully-written, too, albeit you sometimes have to move past how instantly eloquent almost every single parishioner can be. it's that kind of writerly film where everyone speaks slightly better, with more knowledge and more literary allusions, then they perhaps ought to - where everyone has some kind of piquant tidbit to offer (kind of like network). which i, being all for show-offy artifice if it's well-written over staid naturalism, don't mind. 

albeit his parishioners were very much narrow, almost caricatured characters meant to provoke responses from him, as the moral centre, rather than living and breathing people in their right. the wink-nudge references to their own thinness ("the atheistic doctor. one parts humanism to nine parts gallows humour") reflected that. it's arguably a flaw, but i didn't mind it, since calvary was more a protagonist-focused morality play than a complex representation of several opposing viewpoints with none of them winning out 

funny, brutally depressing, moving, interesting. great film


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hey.  Was that Call Saul any good?



Supposedly.

Will watch later.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hey.  Was that Call Saul any good?



Not as good as Breaking Bad, but better than the average television program.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

We've gone through this thread pretty quickly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Calvary*
> 
> this reminded me of The Guard to begin with, beyond the superficial similarities of john mcdonagh directing and brendan gleason acting. just like that movie, the protagonist is a little too smart for his provincial context, world-wearily amused, has a combative rapport with his people, etc.
> 
> ...



shut the hell up


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

That's your fault, Gesy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> shut the hell up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That's your fault, Gesy.



Flattery will get you nowhere


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

*Survivor season 30 episode 1*

It has set the pace to be one of the more interesting seasons, but I haven't seen anything that can catapult it into one of the best yet. Definitely doesn't lack of colourful and dramatic characters though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

When does the Raid 3 come out?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Luc's reviews reminds me of the days teachers would have classmates grade the papers of their peers.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



Hey, VBD likes you


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere



I would give you a butt-plug but I'm out today.

So words will do for now.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Hey, VBD likes you



VBD doesn't like anyone. He either hates you or he doesn't hate you.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

VBD has a sadist nature doesn't he?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Luc's reviews reminds me of the days teachers would have classmates grade the papers of their peers.



how do you mean


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I would give you a butt-plug but I'm out today.
> 
> So words will do for now.



I would only use the ones modeled after Vladimir Putin


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 9, 2015)

btw para if you haven't watched this movie, you should

it's shot by the guy who did only god forgives


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

u think para watches movies?


----------



## Grape (Apr 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> VBD has a sadist nature doesn't he?




Once you get to know him it becomes clear he has more masochistic tendencies.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah I already dled, VBD and Tal both said good things about it.

I just haven't seen many movies recently


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> u think para watches movies?


I think Para quit watching movies a few years ago.  He isn't nearly as active as before.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2015)

I think you're all retards


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

